# Keine Karriereänderung / Balanceänderung mit 1.3



## pulla_man (4. Juni 2009)

der titel sagt alles, das aoe gewitter geht weiter

http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...mp;jump=true#M5

discuss


----------



## superelton86 (4. Juni 2009)

Also kommt alle schön zu AoC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. Juni 2009)

Ich freue mich hauptsächlich auf das neue Gebiet und wenn die Karriereänderungen noch nicht ausgereift sind sollen sie lieber noch 2 Wochen testen.

Na man muß kein Hellseher sein das wieder 1 Mio Spieler damit drohen ihren Account zu kündigen.



> Also kommt alle schön zu AoC



Vielleicht wenn die Hölle mal zufriert. Gibt kein Spiel was mich mehr enttäuscht hat als AoC und das vor ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

Gut das ich wieder mit Guild Wars angefangen habe, wird dann wohl bis GW2 oder SW TOR mein Spiel bleiben.

Schade drum, hat irgendwie Spaß gemacht Warhammer ist schön, aber WAR leider nicht ganz. (nicht schlecht, aber dennoch eher ernüchternd wenn man bedenkt welche Möglichkeiten es hätte)


----------



## Dominau (4. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gut das ich wieder mit Guild Wars angefangen habe, wird dann wohl bis GW2 oder SW TOR mein Spiel bleiben.
> 
> Schade drum, hat irgendwie Spaß gemacht Warhammer ist schön, aber WAR leider nicht ganz. (nicht schlecht, aber dennoch eher ernüchternd wenn man bedenkt welche Möglichkeiten es hätte)




/sign

Vielleicht installiere ich auch mal wieder mein guild wars...
hab leider nur nightfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (4. Juni 2009)

ich kann mir der allgemeinen meinung des anderen forums nur anschliessen...
anscheinend übertragen die entwickler ihren balance-brain-afk-status aufs spiel...brain-afk 2 tasten drücken bleibt fotm. 
ich werd weiter spielen, in der hoffnung dass doch irgendwann was geändert wird, aber ich denke mal einige leute werden so langsam die schnauze voll haben und das spiel in die ecke stellen...was meiner ansicht nach auch vollkommen verständlich ist. 
die abgelieferte begründung ist auch mal wieder der hammer...wir wollten zelot, runi, cb, magi und wl buffen, die spieler waren auch zufrieden mit den änderungen aufm testserver...aber weil jünger und siggis nichtmehr overpowered waren haben sie rumgeheult und wir haben daraus die konsequenz gezogen komplett auf das balancing mit 1.3. zu verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer dahinter eine logik entdeckt, kann sie mir bitte mitteilen...ich stehe aufm schlauch.
mfg

&#8364;: nightfall ist auch der spaßigste teil von GW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wo wir grad bei ae sind, besorg dir factions, die ganzen infizierten bomben dort auch rum, am liebsten wenn sie krepieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exec85 (4. Juni 2009)

made my day....



Für mich steht der Entschluss nun fest ---> ABO wird gekündigt ENDGÜLTIG!



GZ!


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> die abgelieferte begründung ist auch mal wieder der hammer...wir wollten zelot, runi, cb, magi und wl buffen, die spieler waren auch zufrieden mit den änderungen aufm testserver...aber weil jünger und siggis nichtmehr overpowered waren haben sie rumgeheult und wir haben daraus die konsequenz gezogen komplett auf das balancing mit 1.3. zu verzichten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lag ganz sicher nicht nur an den Sigis/DoK die geheult haben (zurecht weil die eigentliche Mechanik noch sinnloser wurde als derzeit). Gab sicher auch noch jede Menge andere, AoEler, oder vl auch nicht AoE die von dem üblen Singeltargetschaden der Melees weggehauen wurden.

Alles in allem halte ich Mythic nun für sehr unfähig, die Klassen sind sich wirklich extrem ähnlich zum Teil, und dennoch bekommen sie nichts hin, die Vorschläge und Pläne sind wirklich einfallslos.


----------



## Blaminator (4. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Jamil am 04-06-2009 13:06 Uhr im WAR Forum:

"Ich verstehe eure Frustration, aber seht es so: 

Die Entscheidung, 1.3 ohne die Balanceänderungen zu veröffentlichen wurde aus dem Grund getroffen, die Inhalte aus den Ländern der Toten und weitere Features bereits früher für euch bereitstellen zu können. Die Balanceänderungen waren schlicht noch nicht zufriedenstellend und hätten zu einer weiteren Verzögerung der gesamten Version 1.3 geführt, wenn sie nicht vom Rest abgekoppelt wären - im Endeffekt werden die Balanceänderungen zum selben Zeitpunkt eintreffen, wie sie es auch ohne die Abkoppelung getan hätten, lediglich die restlichen Inhalte von 1.3 stehen euch früher zur Verfügung."

M.f.G. Blaminator


----------



## pulla_man (4. Juni 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich freue mich hauptsächlich auf das neue Gebiet und wenn die Karriereänderungen noch nicht ausgereift sind sollen sie lieber noch 2 Wochen testen.




komm so ein schwachsinn, die ziehen die änderungen doch nur zurück weil nahkampfheiler und bw/sorc um ihren status als imbalanced fürchten. wer das feedback gegeben hat, welches zur entscheidung geführt hat is wohl offensichtlich. sorry aber mythic macht sich das spiel selbst kaputt. für mich ist nun auch endlich ein punkt erreicht wo ich mein abo erstmal auslafen lasse, sollte diese entscheidung nicht revidiert werden.

warum hier so dermassen auf die bedürfnisse der FOTM spieler eingegangen wird is mir ein rätsel. ich hoffe mythic erkennt ihren fehler spätestens dann wenn nur noch ritter/siggi/slayer/bw und chosen/jünger/spalta/sorc rumrennen.

für mich ist die firma eine der inkompetentesten die ich je in sachen eintscheidungsfindung beobachten durfte


----------



## DerTingel (4. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Lag ganz sicher nicht nur an den Sigis/DoK die geheult haben (zurecht weil die eigentliche Mechanik noch sinnloser wurde als derzeit). Gab sicher auch noch jede Menge andere, AoEler, oder vl auch nicht AoE die von dem üblen Singeltargetschaden der Melees weggehauen wurden.
> 
> Alles in allem halte ich Mythic nun für sehr unfähig, die Klassen sind sich wirklich extrem ähnlich zum Teil, und dennoch bekommen sie nichts hin, die Vorschläge und Pläne sind wirklich einfallslos.



mein kommentar war auch eher eine hyperbel...sicherlich haben sich noch andere klassen beschwert. aber mythic sollte mal einfach strikt sagen, dass wenn sich jemand eine klasse ausgesucht hat, nun aber nicht mit der klassenmechanik klarkommt weil sie endlich so ist wie sie sein sollte, dann soll doch derjenige eine klasse spielen die ihm mehr zusagt. 
aber sie wollen es ja jedem recht machen, was in so einer situation das absolut falsche ist. 
naja, ich verabschiede mich hier schonmal von einigen spielern, die WAR mit sicherheit verlassen werden. aber was positives hat es ebenfalls: die serverperformance wird mit patch 1.3. enorm verbessert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu lesen bekommt man dann: nach langem testen haben wir es geschafft, dass nun alle (verbliebenen) spieler (geschätzte 50) in einer burg kämpfen können, ohne dass es lagt.
mfg


----------



## 3 im weckla (4. Juni 2009)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?

Man hat so große Möglichkeiten und verhauts so dermaßen einfach unglaublich, ich hoffe wenigstens die Immunity-Timer beider Fraktionen werden endlich angeglichen Destro 30Sec Ordnung 5 Sec....... DAS sollsten sie als erstes angehen wers nicht glaubt spielt beide Fraktionen teste es


----------



## Blaminator (4. Juni 2009)

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall bleiben.
Es ist zwar echt schade dass der AoE das Spiel im SZ und oRvR so langweilig macht, aber immer hin macht mir an WAR das zusammen Spiel mit meinen Gildenmates am meisten spaß und wir haben uns halt auf das auskontern von Bombergruppen spezialisiert. So mit ist es auch unsere Sache was wir Spieler ( die Community ) darauß machen.

M.f.G Blaminator


----------



## gkopesky (4. Juni 2009)

ich verstehe die Aufregung jetzt nicht so ganz: aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!!
wenn bei den ersten Tests rausgekommen ist, dass es einfach noch nicht passt, dann wart ich lieber noch ein paar Tage länger, damit auch wirklich was sinnvolles auf den Live Server kommt.

ich weiss schon: Mythic hat schon oft versprechen nicht eingehalten, die sie gegeben haben, aber so schlimm und schlecht ist nunmal auch nicht alles, wie die leute hier immer tun.

lg,
g.


----------



## Topaz (4. Juni 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt wie viele Leute gesagt haben, dass sie nur noch bis Patch 1.3 warten und sich dann die Änderungen anschauen, wundert es nicht das das interessanteste, die Klassenänderungen und Balance, verschoben werden. Vielleicht zahlen die vielen Leute noch einen Monat mehr, ehe sie gehen.
Für mich klingt es zumindest plausibel, wenn man die Dollar Zeichen in den Augen hat.


----------



## pulla_man (4. Juni 2009)

statt die änderungen zu bringen um die community zurfireden zu stellen wird es abgeblasen. selbst wenn die änderungen noch nicht komplett fertig sind, wen hätte es gestört, dass auch mal andere klassen an der spitze der nahrungskette stehen, nachdem nun mehrere monate bw/siggi/ritter/slayer (füge destro-pendant ein) an der front standen?



hauptsache die FOTM-spieler dürfen weiter rocken, und die die sich so standhaft gegen diesen FOTM-zug gestellt haben werden mit einer ohrfeige abgespeist.


----------



## DerTingel (4. Juni 2009)

gkopesky schrieb:


> ich verstehe die Aufregung jetzt nicht so ganz: aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!!
> wenn bei den ersten Tests rausgekommen ist, dass es einfach noch nicht passt, dann wart ich lieber noch ein paar Tage länger, damit auch wirklich was sinnvolles auf den Live Server kommt.
> 
> ich weiss schon: Mythic hat schon oft versprechen nicht eingehalten, die sie gegeben haben, aber so schlimm und schlecht ist nunmal auch nicht alles, wie die leute hier immer tun.
> ...



schreibt ein bw...klar dass für dich nicht alles so schlecht und schlimm ist. 
mfg


----------



## Kranak90 (4. Juni 2009)

Man man man...von mir aus können sie das neue gebiet verzögern. Die Bombergruppen gehen einem so gehörig auf die nerven. Hoffentlich ist das die letzte Verzögerung.


----------



## gkopesky (4. Juni 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> schreibt ein bw...klar dass für dich nicht alles so schlecht und schlimm ist.
> mfg



und zwar einer der auf Single Dmg geskillt ist!!! glaub mir, ich bin auch schon oft genug weggebombt worden... 

ich freue mich eher z.b. auf neue Inis wo ich nicht 1 monat lang im vornherein meine Stammgruppe haben muss (wie z.B. für LV) um da reinzukommen, die PvP PQs, Kriegslager belagern, ......

lg,
g.


----------



## Mikehoof (4. Juni 2009)

> die Balanceänderungen zum *selben Zeitpunkt eintreffen*, wie sie es auch ohne die Abkoppelung getan hätten, lediglich die restlichen Inhalte von 1.3 *stehen euch früher *zur Verfügung."



Was ist an dieser Aussage eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Bin ich froh wenn die restlichen Heulsusen endlich verschwunden sind :-)


----------



## Desdinova (4. Juni 2009)

Mit dem fixen Termin für die Länder der Toten und den Ankündigungen dazu, hat sich Mythic meiner Meinung nach selbst ein Bein gestellt. Ich glaube die Herrschaften haben die Frustration der Spieler in Bezug auf die Balancingprobleme etwas unterschätzt und sich voll in die Contenterweiterung gestürzt. Diese haben sie natürlich auch fleißig beworben und den Leuten den Mund wässrig gemacht. In dieser Situation nun zu sagen "Wir verschieben das Ganze nach hinten und kümmern uns um die Balance im Spiel" hätte natürlich wieder für einen Aufschrei gesorgt, wie damals die fehlenden Hauptstädte kurz vor Release. 
Das Problem ist jetzt nur, viele haben keine Lust mehr sich in einer Tour wegen fehlerhafter Mechanik abschlachten zu lassen. Ob das nun in den alten Gebieten oder in den Ländern der Toten geschieht ist den Leuten, glaube ich, ziemlich egal. Man hat momentan einfach keine Lust mehr sich einzuloggen und an solchen Punkten fehlt mir dann eben auch ein etwas breiter gefächerter Content (Crafting etc.). Wenn man sich selbst mit einem gut ausgerüsteten Tank nicht mehr ins Getümmel stürzen kann, weil man von wahllos verstreuten AE innerhalb von Sekunden das Zeitliche segnet, fehlt einem irgendwann einfach die Motivation.

Ich hab Warhammer noch nicht abgeschrieben, aber das Abo ist trotzdem gekündigt. Momentan will ich einfach keinen neuen Content sondern ein PVP-Spiel, dass für jede Klasse funktioniert und nicht nur für ein paar wenige. Ich bringe als Autohersteller ja auch kein fehlerhaftes Auto ohne Motor raus und tausche dann bei der Rückrufaktion nur die Rückspiegel aus.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Was ist an dieser Aussage eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Bin ich froh wenn die restlichen Heulsusen endlich verschwunden sind :-)



Da liegt daran das der neue Content nichts bringt weils eh wieder nur Gebombe ist, dazu kommt, was ich fürchte, das sie schlicht und einfach nicht wissen was sie tun wollen/sollen und darum das ganze hinhauszögern und die Länder der Toden als Hinhaltetaktik nutzen.

Das die Änderungen so nicht kommen, war mir von vornerein klar, ich kann bei einem Spiel mit 24 Klassen, die sich zwar stark ähnlich, aber dennoch verschieden sind (was sehr gut ist) nicht  einfach pauschal komplett den AoE Radius verkleinern und Singeltargerdmg bei ALLEN Klassen buffen, außer vl die Nahkampfheiler die gleich 3 Nerfs bekommen (von denen zumindest einer wirklich notwendig ist).

Das ganze wirkte für mich zumindest beim ersten durchlesen einfach komplett undurchdacht, mir kam das so vor als wäre jemand morgens aufgestanden, hätte nen Kaffee geschlürft und dann....hätte es geklingelt "oje, heute muss ich die Klassenängerungen veröffentlichen..ach herrje das hab ich ja ganz vergessen)....

Ich finde es wirklich gut, das sie den Contant und vor allem die vielen Bugfixes vorher bringen, jedoch sehe ich wie schon oben geschrieben darin das Problem das die Klassenänderungen noch eine gute Weile auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (4. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist doch nicht dass jetzt viele Spieler damit drohen Ihren Account zu kündigen.

Das Problem ist dass sehr viele Spieler schon vor Wochen Ihren Account gekündigt hatten und Ihn mit einem passenden Balance Patch wieder aktiviert hätten, und das wird jetzt nicht passieren.

btw: AoC hat sich wirklich enorm gewandelt. Kein Vergleich mehr zum Release. Mein neuer Bärenschamane ist schon lvl 32 seit ich vor 3 Wochen wieder angefangen habe. Leider habe ich kein DirectX 10, aber mit der Grafik soll es hammer sein.


----------



## pulla_man (4. Juni 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> ZITAT
> die Balanceänderungen zum selben Zeitpunkt eintreffen, wie sie es auch ohne die Abkoppelung getan hätten, lediglich die restlichen Inhalte von 1.3 stehen euch früher zur Verfügung."
> 
> 
> Was ist an dieser Aussage eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Bin ich froh wenn die restlichen Heulsusen endlich verschwunden sind :-)



gar nichts ist daran schwer zu verstehen, was du nicht zu verstehen scheinst, ist dass den leuten der neue content völlig scheiss egal ist, solange man durch 1 tasten rubbler weggebombt wird ohne auch nur die geringste chance zu haben. spiel ruhig weiter dein fotm-setup und rubbel gegen die fotm-spieler der andern fraktion.

was bringt neuer content, wo du in den inis weggebombt werden kannst? absolut nichts, ich habe keine lust mich in eine instanz zu stellen, in der ich durch die grössten gimps weggerubbelt werden kann, die absolut keinen skill ausser dem besitzen, mit dem kopf auf die tasta zu knallen weil sie alle tasten mit wahlweise knockdown, käseglocke, aoe-heilung, aoe-spam belegt haben.

das wichtigste für die community war nicht der neue content, sondern der lange erwartete aoe-nerf


----------



## Shaft13 (4. Juni 2009)

Naja,mal ehrlich,das Mystic die unfähigsten bezüglich Balancesachen sind,haben sie jahrelang mit DAOC bewiesen.

Was die da für Böcke geschossen haben,ist einfach unglaublich..

Bin noch ein War Newbie, aber was mit bisher auffällt ist,das man paar Klassen ständig sich nur im Kreise drehen sieht (also ihren AOE spammen).
Sieht sehr,sehr lachhaft aus.

Habe einen Slayer auf mickrige Level 4 und muss da direkt sagen, das es keinen Grund gibt NICHT den AOE Skill dauerhaft einzusetzen. Kostet die wenigsten Aktionspunkte, gute Reichweite,keinen Timer und mehr schaden an Singlezielen als die Skills die nur einen treffen.

Also warum soll man da Singleskills nehmen???

Zumal es schon einW itz ist,das manche direkt mit Level 4 solche Skills bekommen, andere Klassen frühstens geskillt mit 21 (weisser Löwe) einen AOE Skill bekommen.

Seien wir ehrlich,wer das Spiel bissel gespielt hat,würde die Probleme sehen und mit kurzen Tests schon erkennen können,wie ein Style geändert werden müsste um das ganze ausgeglichener zu machen.

zB bei dem Slayerstyle werden die Aktionspunkte für den AOE von 20 auf 40 erhöht und wenn der Singleskill 35 Schaden macht, dann macht der AOE halt nur 25 oder 27 Schaden.

Das ist eine Veränderung,die jeder mit Hirn sofort als Notwendig ansehen würden. Natürlich wird da auch geheult,besonders von den Slayern,Spalta,die jetzt mehr als 1 Skill benutzen müssen, aber so wie man Mythic kennt,werden sie bei der Änderung diese Skills mit 10 sec Timer versehen, 60 Aktionspunkte kosten versehen und Schaden auf 10 senken. Das ist Mythicpatchen.


----------



## Desdinova (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mir mittlerweile recht sicher, dass die meisten Spieler einen harten AE auf einen Schlag akzeptieren würden, wenn sie wüssten, dass im Hintergrund weiter daran gearbeitet wird. Würde jede AE-Attacke nur noch 1/3 des momentanen Schadens machen, müssten/würden zwar viele in der Zwischenzeit wieder auf Singletarget umskillen, aber dem Spiel würde es mehr als gut tun. So wie es jetzt läuft werden aber einfach zu viele Klassen völlig vom Spielgeschehen ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. Juni 2009)

Einige lernen halt nicht aus den Fehlern anderer...ich meine Funcom hat damals den gleichen Mist mit Aoc gemacht, es wurde komplett an den Wünschen der Community vorbei gepatcht. Erst jetzt nach 1 jahr erholt es sich so langsam wieder,nachem endlich mal so langsam auf die Community eingegangen wird.


----------



## Zafires (4. Juni 2009)

(habe keine Antworten gelesen die über mir gepostet wurden) 

Aber ich glaube es wurde oft genug gesagt das die Karrieren- AE-Probleme mit kleinen patches und im laufe der Zeit geändert werden, es wird jede woche was geändert..


----------



## Desdinova (4. Juni 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube es wurde oft genug gesagt das die Karrieren- AE-Probleme mit kleinen patches und im laufe der Zeit geändert werden, es wird jede woche was geändert..



Die Frage ist nur, wieviele Wochen man in so einem Zustand durchhält. Ich habs von Patch 1.1 bis 31.5 geschafft. Dann war Ende und HdRO wieder am Start.


----------



## heretik (4. Juni 2009)

Zafires schrieb:


> es wird jede woche was geändert..



Tatsache? Bisher nix drüber gelesen.


----------



## Teal (4. Juni 2009)

Sterntaler war so nett uns ein Statement dazu zu geben. Habe es eben hier gepostet.

Denke der letzte Satz sagt alles. Mythic *muss* fast schon die Änderungen am AE mit reinbringen. Diese waren auf dem Presse-Server ja schon teilweise aktiv und eine deutlichere Bereicherung des Spiels. Ich wage echt zu bezweifeln, dass die Länder der Toten mit dem aktuellen Balancing richtig gut spielbar bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (4. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> gar nichts ist daran schwer zu verstehen, was du nicht zu verstehen scheinst, ist dass den leuten der neue content völlig scheiss egal ist, solange man durch 1 tasten rubbler weggebombt wird ohne auch nur die geringste chance zu haben. spiel ruhig weiter dein fotm-setup und rubbel gegen die fotm-spieler der andern fraktion.
> 
> was bringt neuer content, wo du in den inis weggebombt werden kannst? absolut nichts, ich habe keine lust mich in eine instanz zu stellen, in der ich durch die grössten gimps weggerubbelt werden kann, die absolut keinen skill ausser dem besitzen, mit dem kopf auf die tasta zu knallen weil sie alle tasten mit wahlweise knockdown, käseglocke, aoe-heilung, aoe-spam belegt haben.
> 
> das wichtigste für die community war nicht der neue content, sondern der lange erwartete aoe-nerf




Mein Gott: Die Länder kommen FRÜHER die Balancesachen zum NORMALEN Termin.


----------



## Caveman1979 (4. Juni 2009)

Mh das soll mal jemand verstehn,

Es wird und das könnt ihr auch hier bei Buff lesen(ala Fantreffen in münchen) erzählt das Myst sich schon oft nach der Com. gerichtet hat!

Das scheint mir wer aber das bitten und flehen von den membern nicht richtig verstanden zuhaben.

Kurz und schmerzlos es gibt andere games schaun wir uns die mal an


----------



## Rayon (4. Juni 2009)

Mau, aber ein Grund mehr, nur nebenbei WAR zu spielen und Rl zu genießen *g*


----------



## madass (4. Juni 2009)

Mal ne frage aber was sind/ist FOTM??

Fotm-Klasse, Fotm-spieler????




was bedeutet FOTM  sry aber ich kenn den Ausdruck nicht!


----------



## Shaft13 (4. Juni 2009)

madass schrieb:


> Mal ne frage aber was sind/ist FOTM??
> 
> Fotm-Klasse, Fotm-spieler????
> 
> ...



Kenne gerade die genaue Übersetzung ist, aber das bezeichnet die mit Abstand angesagteste Klasse,Skillung usw. Die ist in der Regel auch viel zu stark und zieht somit Spieler an wie Scheisse Fliegen.


----------



## zadros (4. Juni 2009)

favourite of the month

liebling des monats


----------



## Maakware (4. Juni 2009)

Ich gehöre zu den Leuten die Warhammer seit der Open beta genießen durften, habe alles mitgemacht von gezwungenem Serverwechsel bis zu KTs die von einer 6er Gruppe in nix weggebombt wurden.
Mein Chaosbarbar ist in einem KT nur eine Puppe die für nicht besonders viel zu gebrauchen ist.
So langsam gehen mir die Argumente aus, warum ich meinen Acc nochmal verlängern sollte...
Die Klassenänderungen waren eine tolle Neuigkeit und ich habe mir gedacht, jetzt wirds wieder was!
Die heutige Hiobsbotschaft hat mich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück gebracht, irgendwas läuft schief und zwar ganz gewaltig.
Habe keine Lust mehr mich mit zig Twinks am spielen zu halten, in großer Erwartung, dass vielleicht doch irgendwann in ferner Zukunft mal Änderungen kommen könnten.

MfG
Maakware


----------



## Sithrayel (4. Juni 2009)

Boah hier wird ja mehr geheult als woanders.

Mir zumindest macht das Spiel nach wie vor Spaß. Ich glaube hier wird eindeutig die Situation des AoE Schadens überbewertet. Manche stellens quasi so hin als ob man keinen Schritt mehr in dem Spiel machen könnte ohne in AoE Schaden zu geraten.

Ich hab 4 Jahre WoW hinter mir, da ist Warhammer echt ein Segen gegen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Patch. Also macht euch nicht ins Hemd. Man kann gut überleben wenn man etwas dafür macht und so sollte ein Spiel sein.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

Sithrayel schrieb:


> Boah hier wird ja mehr geheult als woanders.
> 
> Mir zumindest macht das Spiel nach wie vor Spaß. Ich glaube hier wird eindeutig die Situation des AoE Schadens überbewertet. Manche stellens quasi so hin als ob man keinen Schritt mehr in dem Spiel machen könnte ohne in AoE Schaden zu geraten.
> 
> Ich hab 4 Jahre WoW hinter mir, da ist Warhammer echt ein Segen gegen. Kommt Zeit, kommt Patch. Also macht euch nicht ins Hemd. Man kann gut überleben wenn man etwas dafür macht und so sollte ein Spiel sein.



So ist es doch? Zu 90% geht das SC Praag auf...was ist? Oh ich mache 3 Schritte...aha Käseglocke....überlebt...oha, so ein Luxus! Weitere 4 Schritte...AoE Stun, diesmal natürlich in Reichweite eines BW...>tod.

Ganz ehrlich, da kann ich meinen Tag anders verbringen, in Burgen sieht es nicht anders aus, auf offenem Feld Schlachten gibt es kaum, SC mit Stamm rubbeln oder ungedeffte Burgen angreifen gibt ja mehr/einfacher/schneller Ruf/Ep/Items....

Auf den ganzen Tag im ORvR Gebiet von Posten zu Posten laufend, ab und zu paar kleinere Scharmützel, aber im großen und ganzen jeglicher Art "Arbeit" (Kampf gegen andere Spieler) ausweichend von Gebiet zu Gebiet stampfend möchte ich meinen Abend nicht mehr verbringen, Zenarien siehe oben, auf das bisschen PvE das Warhammer bietet kann ich dann doch verzichten.

Abgesehn vom den ersten 1-2Jahren war die Balance niemals zu verpfuscht wie derzeit in WAR, dazu kommt, Wow bietet mehr als nur PvP, wenn in WAR die Balance nicht stimmt, stimmt das Spiel nich, Raids etc gibt es keine/kaum. Und nein, ich möchte weder WAR schlecht, noch Wow gut reden, aber einige Dinge gehen derzeit schlichtweg deutlich schief.


----------



## pulla_man (4. Juni 2009)

Blackfall234 schrieb:


> Mein Gott: Die Länder kommen FRÜHER die Balancesachen zum NORMALEN Termin.



absoluter schwachsinn. die länder kommen NORMAL, die balancesachen SPÄTER. und was bringt mir der tolle neue content, wenn ich weiterhin im aoe sterbe ohne etwas dagegen machen zu können? dass die länder zu einem versprochenen termin auch erscheinen ist ja sogar scohn lobenswert, aber die meisten spieler waren nicht auf die länder scharf, sondern auf das balancing.

aus ende basta


----------



## heretik (4. Juni 2009)

Sithrayel schrieb:


> Mir zumindest macht das Spiel nach wie vor Spaß. Ich glaube hier wird eindeutig die Situation des AoE Schadens überbewertet. Manche stellens quasi so hin als ob man keinen Schritt mehr in dem Spiel machen könnte ohne in AoE Schaden zu geraten.



Nahkampfheiler, BW/Sorc oder Slayer/Choppa? Was spielste?


----------



## Kakerlakchen (4. Juni 2009)

mein abo läuft nicht mehr ganz 2 monate, aber ich hab zumindest mal die automatische aboverlängerung gekündet..

will erst sehen wie es sich entwickelt, in der zeit nach 1.3 bevor ich wieder n neues abo löse.


----------



## Yanotoshi (4. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Nahkampfheiler, BW/Sorc oder Slayer/Choppa? Was spielste?


Also der AoE ist wirklich zu extrem, wobei choppa und slayer noch gehen, aber Sorc und BW sind wirklich zu krass, ich als 31er Sorc mache 1100er crits bei stoffies die 40 sind und gut equipt sind, da geht etwas gehörig falsch im Spiel und wenn ich mir so teilweise die dmg UND Heilverteilung anschaue ist das wirklich viel zu extrem was da rausgespuckt wird !

damit vergrault sich war nur noch mehr Spieler, denn die Sorc,der BW und JdK und der Siggi haben nen nerf nötig, denn was sie können macht andere Klassen fast nutzlos, bin mal gespannt wann dann der Balancepatch kommt, darüber gab es noch keine Andeutungen oder?!


----------



## minimitmit (4. Juni 2009)

Dann wird mein Abo wohl nicht verlängert ( läuft am 9ten aus.).
Ich als Weisser Löwe hab mich so drauf gefreut, endlich mal net "Opfer" ( so wie alle anderen ; besonders Melees( AE Melees mal ausgeschlossen)) zu sein.
Ende Mai- Juni sollte 1.3 kommen; inklusive Balancing-Änderungen.
Und nur, weil jetzt alle ehemaligen ( ab 1.3 Balancing) Fotm-Klassen geheult haben, wirds verschoben? 
Was ist daran falsch , dass single-target DMG ein klein wenig zu stark ist.
Da geht nen ganzer KT auch nicht in ein paar Sekunden down, so wie es jetzt mit AE ist.
Wirklich alle HJ/ WL die ich kenne haben einfach keine Lust mehr auf den lächerlichen Schaden, der Singel- geskilled genauso viel DMG macht wie ein AE geskillter BW an allen.
DoKs / Siggis gehen eh nicht down.
Jetzt bleiben sie weiter 2 Monate so.
Gn8 WAR...
Kann doch nicht sein, dass sie meinen 1.3 Balancing waere weniger balanced als jetzt...
Dann sind Doks/ Siggis und alle anderen FOTM Klassen halt mal Opfer, genauso wies alle anderen jetzt sind.
Ich hoffe die sehen ihren Fehler ein und bringens doch mitte des Monats.
Sonst verlieren sie bestimmt ne Menge spieler.
Die meisten twinken eh in Hoffnung auf Balancing Änderungen vor sich hin. 
Das geht so nicht ewig gut ...


----------



## Thalonius (4. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gut das ich wieder mit Guild Wars angefangen habe, wird dann wohl bis GW2 oder SW TOR mein Spiel bleiben.
> 
> Schade drum, hat irgendwie Spaß gemacht Warhammer ist schön, aber WAR leider nicht ganz. (nicht schlecht, aber dennoch eher ernüchternd wenn man bedenkt welche Möglichkeiten es hätte)



gildwars is jetzt aber net so das fungame find ich, imma wenn ich springen will /jump eingeben und dann diese durchsichtigen Mauern und alles Instanziert. Hat mir aber au mal nen halbes jahr fun gemacht, is aber eher kein konkurent.


----------



## pulla_man (4. Juni 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht sein, dass sie meinen 1.3 Balancing waere weniger balanced als jetzt...
> Dann sind Doks/ Siggis und alle anderen FOTM Klassen halt mal Opfer, genauso wies alle anderen jetzt sind.
> Ich hoffe die sehen ihren Fehler ein und bringens doch mitte des Monats.
> Sonst verlieren sie bestimmt ne Menge spieler.
> ...



das grosse problem ist, dass die amis die entscheidung im grossen und ganzen begrüssen. und so lange die amis zufrieden sind wird auch nichts an der entscheidung gerüttelt


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Wirklich alle HJ/ WL die ich kenne haben einfach keine Lust mehr auf den lächerlichen Schaden, der Singel- geskilled genauso viel DMG macht wie ein AE geskillter BW an allen.



Das AoE zu stark ist streite ich nicht ab, das Hexenjäger oder auch gute Löwen Singeltarget weniger Schaden machen als ein Slayer/Spalta oder BW/Sorc mit AoE Skillung (auf 1 Ziel) ist schlichtweg gelogen. Beim Löwen bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, wobei die teilweiße auch arge Dmg Spitzen rausdürcken wie mir scheint, aber Hexenjäger machen definitiv nicht zu wenig Schaden, AoE zuviel ok, aber die sollten keinen Buff bekommen sonst haben wir wieder Pre 1.2 mit Onehit Melees, nur statt der Hexenkriegerin machen das dann alle.


@oben, das instanzierte in GW ist nicht unbedingt toll, man gewöhnt sich aber dran. Dazu kommt, Gw ist besser balanced und hat weit mehr Skillmöglichkeiten als jedes andere MMO auf dem Markt, Guild Wars 2 soll noch besser werden, dort ist die Welt auch nicht mehr instanziert.


----------



## Thalonius (4. Juni 2009)

@oben, das instanzierte in GW ist nicht unbedingt toll, man gewöhnt sich aber dran. Dazu kommt, Gw ist besser balanced und hat weit mehr Skillmöglichkeiten als jedes andere MMO auf dem Markt, Guild Wars 2 soll noch besser werden, dort ist die Welt auch nicht mehr instanziert.
[/quote]

jo dann schau ich mir des mal an. Wann kommt des eigentlich raus? noch dieses Jahr oder 2010?


----------



## minimitmit (4. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das AoE zu stark ist streite ich nicht ab, das Hexenjäger oder auch gute Löwen Singeltarget weniger Schaden machen als ein Slayer/Spalta oder BW/Sorc mit AoE Skillung (auf 1 Ziel) ist schlichtweg gelogen. Beim Löwen bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, wobei die teilweiße auch arge Dmg Spitzen rausdürcken wie mir scheint, aber Hexenjäger machen definitiv nicht zu wenig Schaden, AoE zuviel ok, aber die sollten keinen Buff bekommen sonst haben wir wieder Pre 1.2 mit Onehit Melees, nur statt der Hexenkriegerin machen das dann alle.



Spiel mal nen Melee ( Single) und hau auf die einen Drauf.
Ich mach als Löwe mit 20 % Crit und Recht gutem EQ ( Eroberer full, Crit umhang usw) 1k Auto crits, Finisher 1,2k , Anytimer vll 900 ( Burst kommt durch die Verzögerung des Schadens durch den Sprung ( AutoHit+ opener+ sprungdmg)).
Nen Bw macht alleine durch seinen PBAe Spam 1,2k Crits an ALLEN! plus iwelche Buffs durch Auren usw..
Ist fast das gleiche.
Wenn man dann auf ne Stammgrp trifft GN8 sag ich da nur.
Alle weichen Ziele haben Guard, d.h. kannst ja praktisch direkt auf den Tank kloppen.
Als BW lauefste mit noch einem BW rein , vll noch nen paar Slayer mit und Bombst einfach dumm rum ( I-Win-Ae-Buttons).
Kann doch nicht sein.
Spalta / Slayer habe ich aber das Gefuehl, dass die mehr AE Single DMG machen als ich ( auf mehrere halt nicht , weil autohits fehlen, aber die hauen trotzdem  das gleiche inkl. autohits raus, wenn sie an einem stehn.).
Zudem geht einem das Ausser Reichweite ja sowas von auf den Sack.
Ae kannste da einfach reinbomben. Trifft ja sogar...


----------



## Thalonius (4. Juni 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> mein abo läuft nicht mehr ganz 2 monate, aber ich hab zumindest mal die automatische aboverlängerung gekündet..
> 
> will erst sehen wie es sich entwickelt, in der zeit nach 1.3 bevor ich wieder n neues abo löse.




Glaub ich mach au mal ne pause bis Herbst oder so, bei dem Wetter is es draußen angenehmer. Ok ich spiel sowieso immer erst so ab 20Uhr aber ma früher ins Bett is au net schlecht


----------



## Thalonius (4. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das Hexenjäger/in und Hexenkriegerin nicht zu wenig Schaden machen. Wenn die sich durchsichtig anpirschen und dann auf den heiler einkloppen is der eigentlich fast immer Tod. Einzigste is natürlich das sie mitten in den Gegnern nich viel zu sagen haben aber das wär ja auch nicht deren jop.


----------



## Yanotoshi (4. Juni 2009)

Thalonius schrieb:


> Ich finde das Hexenjäger/in und Hexenkriegerin nicht zu wenig Schaden machen. Wenn die sich durchsichtig anpirschen und dann auf den heiler einkloppen is der eigentlich fast immer Tod. Einzigste is natürlich das sie mitten in den Gegnern nich viel zu sagen haben aber das wär ja auch nicht deren jop.


Naja im 1vs 1 hat jeder heiler das nachsehen klar, aber meistens stehen die heiler im Pulk bzw. manch andere DD klasse steht hinten und benutzt ne CC Fähigkeit oder so und da hat der WK/die HK ihre große Schwäche mMn


----------



## Gortek (4. Juni 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Naja im 1vs 1 hat jeder heiler das nachsehen klar, aber meistens stehen die heiler im Pulk bzw. manch andere DD klasse steht hinten und benutzt ne CC Fähigkeit oder so und da hat der WK/die HK ihre große Schwäche mMn



Gar nicht wahr, da es etwa 4 Monate her ist, als mich ein HJ zuletzt solo zu legen vermochte, mit Hot's, Schilden, Dispell und DETAUNT inkl. kleverem spielen und nicht hastigem herumrennen klappt das ganz gut. Vielleicht liegts am Schamie oder an mir, jedoch möchte ich den HJ sehen der mich zu legen vermag.

Cheers


----------



## Yanotoshi (4. Juni 2009)

Gortek schrieb:


> Gar nicht wahr, da es etwa 4 Monate her ist, als mich ein HJ zuletzt solo zu legen vermochte, mit Hot's, Schilden, Dispell und DETAUNT inkl. kleverem spielen und nicht hastigem herumrennen klappt das ganz gut. Vielleicht liegts am Schamie oder an mir, jedoch möchte ich den HJ sehen der mich zu legen vermag.
> 
> Cheers



mh da wenn die hexe/der Wh gut gespielt iost und in einem reinem 1 on 1 müsstest du das nachsehen haben, 2 sek disspell, dann knock down, dann nochmal knockdown und dann wars das eig mit jedem Heiler, zumindestens bei ner hexe


----------



## Skathloc (4. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das AoE zu stark ist streite ich nicht ab, das Hexenjäger oder auch gute Löwen Singeltarget weniger Schaden machen als ein Slayer/Spalta oder BW/Sorc mit AoE Skillung (auf 1 Ziel) ist schlichtweg gelogen. Beim Löwen bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, wobei die teilweiße auch arge Dmg Spitzen rausdürcken wie mir scheint, aber Hexenjäger machen definitiv nicht zu wenig Schaden, AoE zuviel ok, aber die sollten keinen Buff bekommen sonst haben wir wieder Pre 1.2 mit Onehit Melees, nur statt der Hexenkriegerin machen das dann alle.



Der Schaden des WL liegt unter dem andere Melees, da der Schaden vom Pet wohl von den Entwicklern höher eingeschätzt wurde. Die Lonertaktik ist auch nicht sinnvoll da viele Taktiken das Pet als Vorraussetzung haben. Und mehr aushalten als Slayer/Spalt/Barbar tun wir auch nicht wirklich im AE-Gewitter.

Mit meiner jetzigen Skillung mach ich am Stärkecap 900er Autoattackcrits (~400 noncrit) und 1400 Finishercrits (~900 noncrit; 10 sek CD)  (50% mehr Critschaden-Taktik ist drin) bei einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 11% oder 20% wenn der Effekt meiner Waffe ausgelöst hat. Die Spambaren Skills liegen so im Bereich des Autoattacks.


----------



## DefenderX (4. Juni 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Was ist an dieser Aussage eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Bin ich froh wenn die restlichen Heulsusen endlich verschwunden sind :-)




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...

Und ja ich habe AUCH einen BW neben meinen anderen Chars aber den seit Januar net mehr gespielt (ungefähr).


----------



## Dominau (4. Juni 2009)

Thalonius schrieb:


> @oben, das instanzierte in GW ist nicht unbedingt toll, man gewöhnt sich aber dran. Dazu kommt, Gw ist besser balanced und hat weit mehr Skillmöglichkeiten als jedes andere MMO auf dem Markt, Guild Wars 2 soll noch besser werden, dort ist die Welt auch nicht mehr instanziert.
> 
> 
> jo dann schau ich mir des mal an. Wann kommt des eigentlich raus? noch dieses Jahr oder 2010?




kommt 2010/2011 raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


freu mich auch drauf. Wenn Warhammer so bleibt dann wechsel ich da sicher nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## heretik (4. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> das grosse problem ist, dass die amis die entscheidung im grossen und ganzen begrüssen. und so lange die amis zufrieden sind wird auch nichts an der entscheidung gerüttelt



Schau mal in das große Amiforum... der Großteil der Spieler ist alles andere als begeistert über die Entscheidung.


----------



## latosa (4. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> absoluter schwachsinn. die länder kommen NORMAL, die balancesachen SPÄTER. und was bringt mir der tolle neue content, wenn ich weiterhin im aoe sterbe ohne etwas dagegen machen zu können? dass die länder zu einem versprochenen termin auch erscheinen ist ja sogar scohn lobenswert, aber die meisten spieler waren nicht auf die länder scharf, sondern auf das balancing.
> 
> aus ende basta


so ist es


----------



## real.masterofdesaster (4. Juni 2009)

Ich denke ja eher das die wirklich probs haben und bevor sie scheiße rausbringen gebt ihnen noch 2 Wochen!
Und ganz ehrlich wenn ich mir manches BG ansehe sind es die Destros doch selbst schuld kein Mensch lies den Chat da kannste schreiben was du willst keinen Reaktion. Man muß sichnicht wundern wenn man auf den Tanks rumkloppt und die Heiler in Ruhe läßt das die BW´s einen abfarmen!!! 
Mist ich komm nicht auf den Namen vom SZ im T4 aber anstatt geschlossen den Weg Rechts durch den Tunnel zu nehmen springt man doof runter in den AE Spam sorry aber selbst schuld !!!



In diesem Sinne 


Waaagh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (4. Juni 2009)

Thalonius schrieb:


> Ich finde das Hexenjäger/in und Hexenkriegerin nicht zu wenig Schaden machen. Wenn die sich durchsichtig anpirschen und dann auf den heiler einkloppen is der eigentlich fast immer Tod. Einzigste is natürlich das sie mitten in den Gegnern nich viel zu sagen haben aber das wär ja auch nicht deren jop.



Alles klar...und mir fliegen blaue Affen ausm Arsch. 

Die HK und der HJ wurden mit 1.2 zu Tode generft, wobei der HJ sich momentan noch mit seinen absolut besseren Finishern einigermaßen halten kann. Aber ansonsten haben die Stealther Klassen die momentan größte Arschkarte in ganz WAR gezogen. Unsere AE Möglichkeiten sind minimal und wir sollten ja eigentlich dafür als Stoff Melees den höchsten Single Damage haben. Pustekuchen ! Momentan sieht es so aus das uns alle AE Klassen vom Schaden in den Schatten stellen oder wenn wir viel Glück haben zumindest vom AE Schaden her gleichziehen. Gleichzeitig platzen wir aber nahzu instant im AE der anderen...was will man erwarten wenn man mit Stoffrüstung an die Front will. 
Heiler, welche eines unserer Hauptziele sind, spammen das LOL-Makro wenn wir hinter ihnen aufploppen. Siggis/DKs ignorieren uns sowieso wenn wir sie bearbeiten, und die anderen Heilerklassen kriegst du auch nur noch down wenn da echt schlechte Spieler dahinter sitzen. 
Unser Stealth ist bis heute verbugged und bricht beim kleinsten Pfurz der in 20m entfernung losgelassen wird. Hinzu kommt das der "Out of Range" Bug immer noch nicht behoben ist und die Leute einfach vor uns weglaufen müssen um uns komplett aus dem Spiel zu nehmen....der Laufdot wurde ja zur absoluten Lächerlichkeit heruntergenerft....
Das einzige was wir momentan noch sinnvolles machen können ist Debuffs zu setzen um unseren AE Freunden zu helfen ihre Targets noch schneller umzurotzen...so stell ich mir meine Rolle als Stealther auch wirklich vor....

Wir Stealther sind seit 1.2 wohl momentan die frustrierteste Fraktion in WAR überhaupt, weil wir im Endeffekt fast gar nichts mehr reissen können und nur noch Kanonenfutter sind....und warum ? weil vor 1.2 jeder rumgeheult hat wie schlimm wir doch wären....ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern das wir ganze KTs gewiped haben...und ich glaube wenn man heute zurückschaut wünschen sich die meisten die Zeiten vor 1.2 zurück, besser das als der momentane AE Wahnsinn auf beiden Seiten...

Und so ist es für mich wirklich frustrierend das das Balancing wieder verschoben wurde und ich einen weiteren Monat einen absolut Nutzlosen Char spiele...obwohl ich wirklich Lust auf meine Stealther Klasse habe...


----------



## Athonius (4. Juni 2009)

warum immer gleich aufwerten vieleicht mal schaden abschwächen glaub noch mehr aua im spiel tut nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (4. Juni 2009)

Hmm, ich kann die MDPS Klassenspieler hier net verstehen die rumjammern. Ich spiel nen Schamie und wenn ich net einen persönlichen Tank habe und meine Cooldowns ready hab dann bin ich eigentlich immer tot sobald ein MDPS Assisttrain vorbeikommt. Dies passiert immer wenn ich mich mal hinreißen lasse und ein Randomsz mitmache. Resultat solange es Stoffies gibt die in Randomszenarien sind solange hat jeder MDPSler im Assist auch was zu killen.
Ja ich meine all die flennenden WL,WH und Slayer.
Und wenn ihr meint ohne Assist was reissen zu koennen spielt ihr eh das falsche Spiel.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr meint ohne Assist was reissen zu koennen spielt ihr eh das falsche Spiel.



Das kommt darauf an, wenn du einen Tank mit Guard und Heilung von anderen Heilern hast, zb Hots oder Gruppenheilung sollte Assist gebraucht werden, bist du jedoch zb ein Sigi oder DoK (alleine) auf den 2-3Melees draufhauen und der nicht down geht läuft was falsch, ein Heiler alleine sollte von einer gut gespielten Singeltarget MDPS durchaus getöted werden können, aber nciht zu schnell, aber am Ende doch, wenn dieser Heiler auch wirklich allein ist, sobald es mehere sind>mehere MDPS.

@mimit, du wirst es nicht glauben, ich spiele eine Hexenkriegerin, ich weiß also durchaus wie es Melees so geht, ich auch nur zu gut wie nervig "Out of Range", AoE Slow/Root/Stun etc sind.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Juni 2009)

Ich spiel seit Release meinen BO... und ich werd ihn auch weiterhin spielen. Einen Monat halt ich nun auch noch aus, solange nicht so ein Balancing Desaster wier 1.2 entsteht.


----------



## heretik (4. Juni 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr meint ohne Assist was reissen zu koennen spielt ihr eh das falsche Spiel.



Stimmt, jeder der kurz mal einloggen und ne Runde random spielen will ist ein Depp und gehört ausm Spiel geworfen. Nur die absolut straff organisierte Elite hat zu spielen!


----------



## Dagon1 (4. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Stimmt, jeder der kurz mal einloggen und ne Runde random spielen will ist ein Depp und gehört ausm Spiel geworfen. Nur die absolut straff organisierte Elite hat zu spielen!




Ich mach ja auch oft Randomsz und gammle rum...aber ich weis warum ich draufgehe und das ich selber Schuld bin. Ergo, wenn man sich selber Leid verschafft soll man net rumflennen.


----------



## Miracolax (4. Juni 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1776482' date='4.06.2009, 13:20']AoC hat sich wirklich enorm gewandelt. Kein Vergleich mehr zum Release. Mein neuer Bärenschamane ist schon lvl 32 seit ich vor 3 Wochen wieder angefangen habe. Leider habe ich kein DirectX 10, aber mit der Grafik soll es hammer sein.



So ist es, Funcom scheint wohl aus dem versauten Release gelernt zu haben. Und sie geben anderen Spieleschmieden auch keine weisen Ratschläge wie man ein Spiel zu entwickeln hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein Ruckeln (trotz max. Details), keine Lags, kein AoE-Gespame bis der  Finger abfällt, kein hardwarefressendes aufgeblähtes  Etwas, sondern ein stimmiges Spiel ist es geworden, das natürlich genausowenig perfekt ist wie jedes andere Spiel! Trotzdem läuft es rund.

Mein Eroberer ist 80 und hat immer noch Lust Hyboria aufzumischen. Die Grafik mit DX 10 *ist* der Hammer, kein Vergleich zur DX 9 (obwohl die dort auch schon unverschämt gut aussieht). Ausserhalb vom Startgebiet gibt es kein Questloch mehr wie nach dem Release. Crafting ist nicht nur Pseudobeschäftigung und auf Tränke/Talismane beschränkt, sondern hat seine Berechtigung und ist für höhere Levels dann unverzichtbar. Das Kombo-Kampfsystem ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, nach wenigen Stunden hat man es aber verinnerlicht. Demnächst kommt der nächste grosse Patch, der alle Klassen gewissermassen auf den Kopf stellt, mit neuen Talenten, geänderten Skillbäumen sowie neuen Content. Also nicht nur scheibchenweise sondern alles auf einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War is over and gone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yanotoshi (4. Juni 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> So ist es, Funcom scheint wohl aus dem versauten Release gelernt zu haben. Und sie geben anderen Spieleschmieden auch keine weisen Ratschläge wie man ein Spiel zu entwickeln hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schön für dich, geh in dein forum ich spam da auch nicht alles zu wie kacke AoC nunmal war und wie geil WAR IST und welche Fehler AoC hat.

ich finde persönlich AoC nach ner kurzen Testphase bei nem Freund absolut nicht mein Fall ist , trotzdem spame ich nicht das AoC forum voll wie dumm doch AoC ist und wie geil WAR, denn War ist mMn besser basta und Balance Patch kommt und schick und geh in dein Forum und spam da alles kaputt

und dein Eroberer geht mir Meilenweit am Allerwertesten vorbei und Hybroria ebenfalls und gut !


----------



## Miracolax (4. Juni 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> schön für dich, geh in dein forum ich spam da auch ciht alles zu wie kacke AoC nunmal war UND ist



Tja, das ich WAR selber 6 Monate gespielt habe passt halt nur hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn die Server aufgrund frustrierter Spieler immer leerer werden brauchts auch keinen Balance-Patch mehr.  Und in 3 Monaten oder so braucht ihn erst recht keiner mehr.


Kleiner Tip, Fullquotes machen einen nicht beliebter.


----------



## Yanotoshi (4. Juni 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Tja, das ich WAR selber 6 Monate gespielt habe passt halt nur hier rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja aber man muss als aussen stehender auch verstehen worum es geht und bin zu faul mich durch son Mist durchzuwühlen

ja und War wird es länger als 3 Monate geben und keine Angst, wie war es gleich mit den deutschen AoC server wurden die vor etwas längerer Zeit nicht auch Massiv zusammengelegt? mh stimmt da war ja was


----------



## Pymonte (4. Juni 2009)

Deine posts machen dich auch nicht beliebter, vor allem da du 
a) vom Thema abweichst
und
b) ein Flame WAR eröffnest

Ich hab AoC vor kurzem gepielt, selbst auf Top PC ruckelig (auf mittel-hohen gehts, max Detail nicht), Grafik überhaupt nicht mein Fall, Kombosystem total unausgereift und nciht auf Caster angepasst. Die ersten 20 Level bauen ne schöne Fassade auf, wobei man da eher ein Solo Spiel als ein MMORPG spielt. Danach spielt man immer noch kein MMO, da man kaum Leute trifft, dank der Zonierung. Items sind imm allgemeinen immer noch nicht sehr relevant und die Instanzdrops sind mal ein Witz. Mal abgesehen das es immer noch sehr viele Bugs gibt, weit mehr als ich derzeit bei WAR finden kann. 

So könnt ich jetzt noch ein paar Seiten weitermachen und es dann bei Amazon oder im AoC Forum als Rezension veröffentlichen. Mache ich aber nicht, da mir das Spiel grundlegend in keinsterweise gefällt. Und ich daher subjektiv negativ beeinflusst bin.

Ich werd WAR auch weiterhin spielen und ich denke auch, das die Spielerzahlen nicht einbrechen werden. Die üblichen Whiner und Flamer werden wieder Topics öffnen und es wird wie immer nix außer leeren Worten folgen. LotD werden viele Spieler über den kurzen Zeitraum der "weiterhin AE lastigkeit" hinwegtragen und wenn danach ein guter Balance Patch kommt: umso besser!


----------



## Miracolax (4. Juni 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> wie war es gleich mit den deutschen AoC server wurden die vor etwas längerer Zeit nicht auch Massiv zusammengelegt? mh stimmt da war ja was




Stimmt, da war was. Funcom hat 30 Server geschlossen, Mythic hingegen 63 Server.


----------



## Norjena (4. Juni 2009)

Bleiben wir doch besser beim Thema?


----------



## Yanotoshi (4. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Bleiben wir doch besser beim Thema?



gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwo habe ich gelesen, der Balancepatch soll im Juli kommen, naja nicht perfekt aber was solls, aber ich denke es wird trotzdem viele Spieler kosten, was schade ist aber nicht mehr zu ändern ist :S


----------



## Thoraros (4. Juni 2009)

Sry, aber das muss noch raus ... WAR hat mehr Abos als AOC ... SO! Leider wurden am Anfang zuviele Server aufgemacht (Clone-Server etc.) und das war bei AOC nicht der Fall, da wurden nur die RELEASE-Server reduziert ... so nun gehts mir besser xD


----------



## OldboyX (4. Juni 2009)

> Ich werd WAR auch weiterhin spielen und ich denke auch, das die Spielerzahlen nicht einbrechen werden.



Sind sie doch schon lange.

Was war das letzte MMO das ab Release an Abos zugelegt hat? HDRO? Weiß es auch nicht so genau aber würde mich jetzt mal interessieren. Seit AoC und WAR jetzt behaupten nämlich alle einfach grundsätzlich, dass es normal ist, dass die anfängliche Spielerschaft auf ca. 25% zusammenschrumpft. Ich behaupte mal, dass dies nicht normal ist und auch mal wieder ein gutes Spiel kommen wird, das es schafft alles das zu bieten, was der Marktführer bietet (an unverzichtbaren Gameplay Aspekten) UND zusätzlich noch etwas neues und außergewöhnliches. MMOs wie Everquest, DAoC, Everquest 2, Lineage, Lineage II, WOW, HDRO hatten alle nicht dieses Schicksal (dass in den ersten Monaten 75% der Leute aufgehört haben oder erst gar kein Abo abgeschlossen haben). Nun kann man das interpretieren wie man will, aber für mich zeigt das ganz deutlich, dass AoC und WAR doch einiges ganz bedeutend falsch gemacht haben.

WAR hat mir sehr gut gefallen anfangs. Es wollte eine Nische füllen und dafür war es auch in Ordnung, dass Crafting, PVE etc. nur rudimentär vorhanden waren. WAR jedoch vergeigt gewaltig in seiner Königsdisziplin (dem PVP) und das kostet Spieler um Spieler, egal wie oft die Zahlen noch durch "TrialVersionen" und "Release in Russland, China, etc." kaschiert werden.


----------



## Görms (4. Juni 2009)

sehr traurig, muss ich mir die inkompetenten Eintastendrücker noch paar Wochen länger antun, dass juckt mir dann doch ziemlich auf der Haut. Kann schliesslich nicht so schwer sein hier und da an einigen Skills zu drehen.


----------



## Hellbabe (5. Juni 2009)

tja hätten se besser die scheiß länder der Toten gleich mit nach hinten geschoben und alles wäre gut..aber so...naja dann können alle schön in den Ferien noch Länder zocken, aber dat der Balancepatch im Juli kommt, glaube ich net. Eher fällt Weihnachten, Ostern, Muttertag und der Nichtspieletag auf einen Samstag, als dat ich diese Sch... glaube. Naja, werden halt die letzten Euroserver auf 2 zusammengelegt, dat sollte dann vielleicht noch gehen. Gtc läuft in 2 Monaten aus, aber ne neue werd ich mir net mehr holen. Und in EvE gibts genug nachzuholen für mich.....


----------



## Pahorn (5. Juni 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Was ist an dieser Aussage eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Bin ich froh wenn die restlichen Heulsusen endlich verschwunden sind :-)



Lieber Mikehoof,

die Aussage ist deshalb so schwer zu verstehen weil sich 90% der Community genau den ungekehrten Zeitplan gewünscht oder sogar erwartet haben.

Zuerst Balance dann Lotd.


----------



## Calyssta (5. Juni 2009)

ich persönlich bin froh, wenn der patch so wie er auf dem ptr war nicht kommt. das gejammer was hier wiedereinmal stattfindet ist sowas von kurzsichtig. 

bevor jetzt das übliche geflame losgeht: ich spiele nen healschamanen. ich hab nichtmal nen sorc, spalta oder dok twink.

wieso bin ich froh darüber?
der schaden, den single target dds auf dem testserver gemacht haben war in keinster weise gegenzuheilen. 

1. der schadensoutput wäre gestiegen
- ae dmg ist weiterhin nicht zu verachten
- single target dmg ist gestiegen

2. die heilleistung wäre gesunken
- der grundwert der heilungen wurde reduziert
- grpheal hat weniger reichtweite
- sigi und dok haben längere castzeit bekommen und weiger zorn/essenz reg, heilen also unterm strich weniger

wenn man das gegenüber stellt, dann viel spaß im rvr. spieler werden weg assistet, ohne auch nur den hauch einer chance auf rettung und die, die jetzt heulen, dass sie ja opfer der bws/sorcs sind wären dann genauso opfer (was ist euch lieber, cholera oder pest?). einen bw der bombt kann man in ner guten gruppe wegheilen. mit einem gut gespielten löwen (ja sowas gibt es) hat man jetzt schon probleme. ae slayer? nicht der rede wert, die mit ner dicken 2-hand axt machen mir sorgen... jetzt schon.

ihr regt euch über die op meleeheiler auf? überlegt mal genau wieoft euch von denen schon der arsch gerettet wurde.der nerf, den die mit 1.3 kassieren würden bricht dem open rvr das genick. die sollen abgeschwächt werden nicht kastriert. 2.5sec casttime + weniger zorn/essenz reg + weniger grundheilung... das ist ne kettensäge wo ein skalpell nötig wäre. klar, wenn man komplett wille sockelt, dannn heilt man unterm strich mehr, doch dann springt mich besagter löwe an und braucht nicht 3-4 sondern nurnoch 2 schläge.

auch mehr als kritisch: der 90ft ae heal. in keeps, also indor kann man ohne das teil nicht heilen, da sogut wie nie eine sichtlinie existiert. stell ich mich weiter vor um dann die 90 ft einzuhalten kipp ich weil gerade in den festungen soviel ae rumfliegt. gerade in festungen, die bis zum cap gefüllt sind ist dank der kollision auch kaum platz um  vorne irgendwo mit rumzuspringen ohne zu stören. 

die änderung von 1.3 sind schlicht und einfach übers ziel hinaus. fragt doch mal bitte eure schamanen/erzmagier und zeloten/runenpriester was sie von den änderungen halten, da gibt es garantiert nicht wenige, die ähnlich denken. wichtig ist, dass der schadens output gesenkt wird. im moment unbedingt der von ae fähigkeiten (außer magus / maschinist) wenn die single target dds mit 1.3 den platz der ae-ler einnehmen ist auch keinem geholfen und das gejammer geht wieder los. ae heal sollte weniger effektiv sein wie single target, doch nicht nutzlos werden. 

im moment seh ich das größere problem bei den cc möglichkeiten, verbugten immunitätstimmern oder cc ohne immunitäten. wenn da was gedreht werden würde, dann sähe vieles anders aus.

rechtschreibung is mir gerade egal... guckt mal auf die uhr. ich bin raus =)


----------



## Dagon1 (5. Juni 2009)

Calyssta schrieb:


> ...




Endlich mal jemand der Ahnung hat.


----------



## pulla_man (5. Juni 2009)

Calyssta schrieb:


> wenn man das gegenüber stellt, dann viel spaß im rvr. spieler werden weg assistet, ohne auch nur den hauch einer chance auf rettung und die, die jetzt heulen, dass sie ja opfer der bws/sorcs sind wären dann genauso opfer (was ist euch lieber, cholera oder pest?).




und was ist daran schlimm? assist erfordert absprache, und wenn 2-3 spieler auf einem gegner sind , dann hat der gefälligst nicht zu überleben (ausgenommen tanks) auch mit heilung im rücken. ae erfordert genau was? jeder ritter macht doch eh sein knockdown sobald er ready ist und jeder caster macht grundlegend erstmal aoe. und allein durch die zu krasse heilung von nahkampfheilern sind solche sachen möglich.

was ist denn schlimm daran, wenn die klassen die sich jetzt seit monaten hochrubbeln auch mal opfer sind und andere klassen sich freuen können? wie gesagt, da lass ich mich lieber die nächsten 2 monate von löwen, slayern und hexenjägern abschlachten als mir weiterhin das grinsen der spieler vom bw vorstellen zu müssen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. Juni 2009)

Entweder man verschiebt den Content Patch so dass er zeitgleich mit dem Balance Patch kommt, oder die Schere zwischen den Fraktionen wird auf allen Servern noch größer. Man sollte sich vor Augen halten dass wir nicht erst seit ein paar Wochen auf ein Balancing warten, sondern seit MONATEN. 

Durch die Ankündigung wurde bereits sehr viel Öl ins Feuer geworfen und das Problem ist dass die wenigen noch aktiven und organisierten Gilden jetzt überlegen ob sie nicht weiterziehen sollen. Serverwechsel werden übrigens egal von wo nach wo seit gestern grundsätzlich von den GM's abgelehnt - also bleibt nur noch der Wechsel in andere Spiele.

Da bei uns die meisten Accounts erst Ende Juni / Anfang Juli auslaufen wird derzeit noch abgestimmt wohin der Weg gehen soll. Aber wen interessierts. Halt noch eine Gilde die das Spiel verlässt.

Aber redet nur ruhig weiter dass doch alles OK ist. Wenn es Euch Spaß macht Randoms abzufarmen und Gebiete ohne wirkliche Gegenwehr einzunehmen um Stadt PvE zu machen - dann freut Euch. Denn darauf wird es herauslaufen. Und freut Euch. Mit den Items aus Land der Toten werden alle BOMBEN ca. 20% stärker im Schaden.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (5. Juni 2009)

Im Endeffekt stimmt es schon das man lieber einen ausgereiften Patch auf den Markt bringen sollte als wieder so nen Mist wie 1.2 zu verzapfen

ABER !!!!

Mythic wusste seit Februar bescheid und sie hatten jetzt über 4 Monate Zeit sich der Sache anzunehmen. 4 Monate in denen viele Spieler einfach nur frustriert aufgehört haben und der Spielspaß bei vielen flöten ging. Dann kam vor 2 Wochen endlich der Patchserver und die Balanceämderungen und was war ? Mythic hat erst das Feedback der Community gebraucht um zu checken "Ups, irgendwie ist das ja doch ned so toll was wir da gemacht haben". Das man jetzt das ganze doch nicht live gehen lässt und nochmal nachschraubt bzw. wieder bei 0 anfängt ist ja eigentlich in Ordnung...aber in Anbetracht das das Problem schon monatelang bekannt war, ist es einfach blanker Hohn. 4 Monate mit ne richtigen scheiss Balance zu leben macht einen Spieler richtig mürbe, da ist es kein Wunder das viele so gereizt auf die Ankündung reagieren nochmal nen Monat dranzuhängen....ich kann einfach nicht verstehen das man so ein riesen Aufheben um den neuen Content macht aber im Balancing die letzten Monate anscheinend einfach verschlafen hat...


----------



## soefsn (5. Juni 2009)

Das wird wohl eine ewige Diskussion bleiben. Auch nach dem Balance Patch werden wieder Klassen schreien weil Sie nicht die absolute IMBA Klasse sind. Ich werde warten und bin mir sehr sicher das Sie es in den Griff bekommen werden. Sie haben aus DAOC ein Mega Game gemacht, und Sie werden es aus WAR auch machen. Wir sind halt im verflixten ersten Jahr derzeit.


----------



## ExInferis (5. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was das Gejammer ewig soll.
Ich spiele selber einen BG und einen DoK und muss sagen, dass die DoK ebenso wie die Sigis eben OP sind und die bedürfen einer gewaltigen Beschneidung. 
Ihr könnt mich für verrückt erklären weil ich dazu aufrufe meine selbst gespielte Klasse zu nerfen, aber realistisch betrachtet ist es einfach so. Ebenso wie man den AoE eben beschneiden kann aber meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich muss, weil man den gut aushebeln kann.
Und ich nehme es SEHR GERNE in kauf wenn meine Klasse eben nicht so "uber" ist damit das Spiel eine Herausforderung bleibt.
Ein Spiel wo man nichts zu befürchten hat und sich keine wirkliche Herausforderung stellt, wo macht sowas denn Spaß?

Ich tendiere wirklich zu einem harten Einschnitt bei manchen Klassen.

Und was den Area-Heal/Group-Heal angeht. Da gehört es meiner Meinung nach auch so, dass eine LoS notwendig ist, damit der entsprechende Char eine Heilung bekommt.
Ist man nicht fähig die eigentlich Gedachte Rolle und Funktion umzusetzen, sorry, dann hat man entweder die falsche Klasse gewählt und/oder eine nicht funktionierende Gruppe.


----------



## soefsn (5. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was das Gejammer ewig soll.
> Ich spiele selber einen BG und einen DoK und muss sagen, dass die DoK ebenso wie die Sigis eben OP sind und die bedürfen einer gewaltigen Beschneidung.
> Ihr könnt mich für verrückt erklären weil ich dazu aufrufe meine selbst gespielte Klasse zu nerfen, aber realistisch betrachtet ist es einfach so. Ebenso wie man den AoE eben beschneiden kann aber meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich muss, weil man den gut aushebeln kann.
> Und ich nehme es SEHR GERNE in kauf wenn meine Klasse eben nicht so "uber" ist damit das Spiel eine Herausforderung bleibt.
> ...



Danke. Wenn wirklich alle Spieler von WAR so vernümftig wäre wie du, dann würde alles viel besser im Spiel aussehen. Wir sind ja mitlweile an einen Punkt angekommen wo es ja schon lachhaft wird. Ich möchte lieber einen ordentlichen Balance Patch haben, als irgend so ein Quatsch den Sie mit 1.2 auf massiven Druck der Com gebracht haben.

/sign


----------



## Norjena (5. Juni 2009)

Siehe Blau im Qoute.



Calyssta schrieb:


> wieso bin ich froh darüber?
> der schaden, den single target dds auf dem testserver gemacht haben war in keinster weise gegenzuheilen.
> Hab ich auch schon vorher gesagt.
> 
> ...



Zudem kommt, das die Änderungen einfach nicht durchdacht waren, überall bei jedem AoE einfach den Radius verkleinern? Aha, und was ist dann AoE? Und gleichzeitg SingelMDPS stärker machen als 2-3Heiler gegenheilen können?


----------



## blackdream07 (5. Juni 2009)

hi,
war gleich klar das viele wieder anfangen werden zu jammern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir persönlich ist es auch lieber das sie 2 - 4 wochen länger daran arbeiten, als einen halbgaren patch auf die server zu packen.
und ich sag euch jetzt schon selbst wenn der klassen patch gekommen ist werden wieder gestalten hier erscheinen und losschreien wie scheisse doch 
seine klasse nun ist und er ja alleine garnix wegrotzen kann. und ja dann sind wieder die order so schlecht und 2 wochen später die des. und die andere seite ist natürlich auch immer stärker. und das manche fähiglkeiten nicht die spiegelklasse haben muss sondern ne andere ist auch noch niemanden aufgefallen.

würden einige in dem game sich wie viele andere mal anständige gruppen bauen (was nicht mal immer ne BOMBERgrp sein muss) und vor allem 
im TEAM zusammen spielen gäbs auch ned soviel auf die fresse.

klar gibs hier und da probleme, ungerechtigkeiten.... aber solche probleme sind nicht von heute auf morgen behoben. 


in dem sinne ...

MFG


----------



## zadros (5. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> und was ist daran schlimm?



was daran schlimm ist: man kann sogar bei einem DD add nicht annähernd gegen heilen!

Der Balance Patch sollte so schnell wie möglich kommen, allerdings nicht so ein rundumschlag sondern langsam an der schraube von EINZELNEN fähigkeiten drehen um schrittweise die balance herstellen zu können!

man kann eine waage nicht auswiegen indem man die 2 vorhandenen gewichte durch völlig neue unbekannte gewichte austauscht ... man muss in die eine waagschale etwas heraus nehmen oder in die andere etwas hinzu fügen!


----------



## softcake_orange (5. Juni 2009)

Sagen wir mal so. Solange noch kein "The Old Republic" oder "Guild Wars 2" draußen ist, können die Pannenköppe von Mythic noch machen was sie wollen. Derzeit gibt es, außer uraltes Zeug und das Kinderspielchen Runes of Magic, leider keine großen Alternativen zu WAR. 

Für die paar Euro im Monat macht es mir immer noch Spaß neue Karrieren anzufangen. 
Von mir aus könnte das ganze Spiel nur aus T1-3 bestehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1778456' date='5.06.2009, 09:16']
> Entweder man verschiebt den Content Patch so dass er zeitgleich mit dem Balance Patch kommt, oder die Schere zwischen den Fraktionen wird auf allen Servern noch größer. Man sollte sich vor Augen halten dass wir nicht erst seit ein paar Wochen auf ein Balancing warten, sondern seit MONATEN.
> 
> Durch die Ankündigung wurde bereits sehr viel Öl ins Feuer geworfen und das Problem ist dass die wenigen noch aktiven und organisierten Gilden jetzt überlegen ob sie nicht weiterziehen sollen. Serverwechsel werden übrigens egal von wo nach wo seit gestern grundsätzlich von den GM's abgelehnt - also bleibt nur noch der Wechsel in andere Spiele.
> ...



Zum Glück kommen ja die Länder der Toten, die sowohl eine Ausweichmöglichkeit vom bisherigen Schlachtverlauf bieten (auch für die Hauptstadt Kämpfe) als auch neuen Conetnt, der sicherlich auch nach 3 Wochen noch nicht erschöpft ist. Desweiteren gibts in den LotD keine Burgen oder SfZ, stattdessen aber einige nette Verstecke und Geheimwege. Da ist nix mehr mit AoE vors Tor1, Tor 2 auf die Rampe. Vor allem das kleingruppen Roaming macht hier sehr viel Spass, da ein Mega Zerg sich so überhaupt nich lohnt in den Zandri und Umgebung.

Aber naja, dann geht doch, wie oft hab ich das nun schon in beiden Foren gehört. Und die Leute sind immer noch da, obwohl sie ja schon vor 3 Monaten kündigen wollten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf die typischen WAR Flamer geh ich erstmal nicht ein, die Spielerzahlen sind ja eh schon bei -100k angekommen und sinken weiter bla blubb.

und jetzt überlegt am besten nochmal jeder still für sich: Was hättet ihr wohl alle rumgejault, wenn es gehießen hätte, die Länder der Toten UND der Balance Patch kommen 1 Monat später? Das wär doch noch viel schlimmer? Oder seh ich das falsch? Btw: Wenn in WoW ein Balance und Content Patch ewig auf sich warten lässt, da heißt es dann: "Naja, lieber so, als bugged Crap am Ende zu spielen." (Was ja auch korrekt ist). In WAR heißts hingegen gleich "MÄh, warum beeilen die sich nicht, können die nicht endlich mal ihren Zauberstab auspacken und alles instant richten?" Sry, aber irgendwo find ich das echt hohl und kurz gedacht. 

Aber sollen sie ruhig mit P1.3 das derzeitige Balancing bringen, ich würd so lachen wenn die ganze Stoffie Fraktion plötzlich am jammern ist, da jeder Heal geskillte Schamane sie nun mit Hernbersta oder What Ever bei vollem Gork um 50% HP bringt und die heilung hionten und vorne fehlt. Da wär dann noch mehr Geschrei am Start, denn das wären wieder Zustände wie bei P1.2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3 im weckla (5. Juni 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> mh da wenn die hexe/der Wh gut gespielt iost und in einem reinem 1 on 1 müsstest du das nachsehen haben, 2 sek disspell, dann knock down, dann nochmal knockdown und dann wars das eig mit jedem Heiler, zumindestens bei ner hexe




Das liegt nur daran, dass der Immunity-Timer der Ordnung nicht funktioniert.
Als Hj den ich ganz gut equippt spiele lege ich keinen Heiler mehr dank Timer selbst wenn ich alles time mit Silence Healdebuff etc.... Keine Chance Ausserdem macht die Hexe ja auch noch deutlich mehr Schaden wie ein HJ


----------



## Shagkul (5. Juni 2009)

Was ist eigentlich wenn sie all eurem Druck nachgeben und es ergibt sich dadurch wieder ein anderes Balanceloch?

Dann seid ihr auch wieder unzufrieden und es wird sich wieder beklagt.

Wenn sich mal wer die mühe macht und @Calysstas Beitrag ernsthaft durchliest und wirklich auch mal darüber nachdenkt. Dann muss ich sagen, dass diese Änderungen tatsächlich zu extrem übers Ziel hinausgeschossen wären.  
Als würde ich versuchen eine Waage die etwas in eine Richtung kippt, mit Tonnengewichten auszugleichen und mich dann wundern warum sie auf die andere Seite kippt und dadurch trotzdem nichts bringt.

Ich bin auch dafür, dass es lieber vernünftig gemacht werden sollte.

Auch wenn hier einige sagen, dann sind halt mal andere Opfer, dass RvR wird aber im gesamten davon betroffen sein und das würde die Balance wieder massiv stören.

Gruß Shagkul

Ps: Wie kommt ihr denn nur darauf, dass die ganzen zukünftigen Neuerscheinungen ausgereifte und bugfreie Spiele werden? Glaubt ihr allen ernsten daran, dass diese keinerlei Schwierigkeiten haben werden?

Und nun fangt mir bloß nicht wieder damit an, dass man das nach WoW erwarten kann.


----------



## pulla_man (5. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Ps: Wie kommt ihr denn nur darauf, dass die ganzen zukünftigen Neuerscheinungen ausgereifte und bugfreie Spiele werden? Glaubt ihr allen ernsten daran, dass diese keinerlei Schwierigkeiten haben werden?
> 
> Und nun fangt mir bloß nicht wieder damit an, dass man das nach WoW erwarten kann.




ich warte auf street fighter 4 fürn pc und starcraft2, da kann man von ausgehen, dass die beiden spiele im großen und ganzen fertiger erscheinen als warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (5. Juni 2009)

Was das Problem ist? Monatelanges warten und hoffen. Was bekommt man dann zu hören der Inhalt kommt die Blance nicht. Jeder normale Mensch hätte zuerst die Balance ins grüne gebracht und dann neue Inhalte, was glaubt ihr denn wieviel Spaß die neuen "Dungeons" mit dem derzeitigen AoE machen?

Aber eines kann Mythic besonders gut da dachte man nach 1.2 kommts nicht mehr schlimmer und dann das!


----------



## deccpqcc (5. Juni 2009)

soefsn schrieb:


> Sie haben aus DAOC ein Mega Game gemacht, und Sie werden es aus WAR auch machen.



da stimme ich dir 100% zu.
ein mega-game das nur noch eine handvoll leute spielen die vollkommen schmerzfrei sind.
genau das werden sie auch aus WAR machen und sie machen damit jeden tag gewaltige fortschritte.


----------



## Shaft13 (5. Juni 2009)

Dennoch bleibe ich dabei,wer das Spiel und die Klassen kennt, kann in einer Stunde kleinere Änderungen am AOE vornehmen,so das viele nicht mehr so unzufrieden wären.

Im Grunde sind es doch nur 4 Klassen,die stören.

BW und Sorc und Spalta und Slayer.

Wo ist da das Problem deren Schaden etwas zu verringern? zB 20% Schadenreduktion und fertig wäre die Billigbalanceänderung,die schnell geht, man schnell testen kann und die Leute erstmal etwas zufriedenstellt, das AOE Problem etwas abmildert.

Danach schaut man halt was geht und senkt en Schaden oder AP Kosten halt noch etwas,wenn immer noch zuviel.

Was muss da denn 4 Monate dauern??

Das problem ist doch ganz einfach,das Mythic,die schon immer zu doof zum balancen waren, immer die Hammerkeule nehmen. Wahrscheinlich kann man mit 1.3 AOE komplett vergessen,weil Mythic es von überpowert zu lächerlich gering nerft.

Anstatt solche Sachen schrittweise zu senken und schauen,wie sich das ganze auswirkt.

Klar, sollte man nicht mit allen Skills machen,aber bei so einschneidenden und gravierenden Sachen wie der AOE Schaden, sollten umgehend Änderungen stattfinden.

Oder wo ist der Sinn,viele,viele Leute Monatelang zu frusten und bestimmte Klassen Monatelang ihre Überness auskosten lassen??


----------



## Norjena (5. Juni 2009)

Siehe Blau im Qoute.



Shagkul schrieb:


> Wenn sich mal wer die mühe macht und @Calysstas Beitrag ernsthaft durchliest und wirklich auch mal darüber nachdenkt. Dann muss ich sagen, dass diese Änderungen tatsächlich zu extrem übers Ziel hinausgeschossen wären.
> Als würde ich versuchen eine Waage die etwas in eine Richtung kippt, mit Tonnengewichten auszugleichen und mich dann wundern warum sie auf die andere Seite kippt und dadurch trotzdem nichts bringt.
> 
> Genau das habe ich auch schon gesagt, einfach nur AoE todnerfen wäre genauso sinnlos wie den Singeltarget Dmg der Melees in den Himmel zu buffen wie es auf dem Testserver war
> ...


----------



## DerTingel (5. Juni 2009)

Calyssta schrieb:


> 1. der schadensoutput wäre gestiegen
> - ae dmg ist weiterhin nicht zu verachten
> - single target dmg ist gestiegen
> 
> ...



genau so soll es auch sein. die grp-heilung generft, damit man mal mehr als eine taste drücken muss. gutes zusammenspiel, also assisten sollte belohnt werden. des weiteren wurden nur die grundwerte der heilung reduziert, aber im endeffekt ist mit gleichem equip auf dem ptr die heilung höher. 
ae-schaden soll auch druck auf die gruppe ausüben, aber eben nicht in 3 sekunden einen kt legen. 
also bitte informieren bevor man unsinn redet. 
mfg

&#8364;:


Norjena schrieb:


> Siehe Blau im Qoute.
> 
> 
> 
> Zudem kommt, das die Änderungen einfach nicht durchdacht waren, überall bei jedem AoE einfach den Radius verkleinern? Aha, und was ist dann AoE? Und gleichzeitg SingelMDPS stärker machen als 2-3Heiler gegenheilen können?



und so ist es immernoch. wer mir als 31er (!!!) jünger erzählen will, dass er es zu wenig findet wenn er mit einem (!!!) schlag 500hp heilt, der kennt einfach die relationen nicht. soviel heile ich als lvl 40er mitm zeloten instant single heal, mache dabei keinen schaden und ich trage eine robe. also auch mal über den tellerrand hinaus blicken.
mfg

&#8364;²:


Shagkul schrieb:


> Wenn sich mal wer die mühe macht und @Calysstas Beitrag ernsthaft durchliest und wirklich auch mal darüber nachdenkt. Dann muss ich sagen, dass diese Änderungen tatsächlich zu extrem übers Ziel hinausgeschossen wären.



wenn man mal selber auf dem ptr unterwegs gewesen wäre, dann hätte man festgestellt, dass calyssta maßlos übertreibt. natürlich erfordert der patch andere spielweisen...aber das ist nicht nur gut so, sondern das ist absolut zwingend nötig um die abwechslung in WAR zu erhalten. ui, grp heal hat ne kleinere reichweite...mimimimimi...das ist auch richtig so. es kann nicht sein, dass ich mit grp heal 5-10%weniger heilung auf ein single target bringe als mit der großen single heilung, dafür keine sichtlinie brauche, nicht so einfach beim casten zurückgesetzt werden kann und wenn man die ganze grp betrachtet die heilleistung 5mal so stark ist wie der single heal.
bleibt doch mal realistisch leute. seht doch mal die zusammenhänge und nicht nur das was euch weggenommen wird.
die meisten leute haben einfach nur angst ihren fotm status zu verlieren...dann sind halt mal andere klassen die favourites. wer glaubt, dass es ein 100% balanced mmo gibt, der lebt eh in einer traumwelt. irgendwelche klassen/klassenkombos werden immer effektiver sein als andere. aber es kann nicht sein, dass ausm fotm ein favourite of the year wird. 
mfg


----------



## mephistostraum (5. Juni 2009)

Menno,

ich spiele Schami und ich habe mich die ganze Zeit riesig darauf gefreut, mich auf die neue Spielweise einzustellen. Mehr Willenskraft, weil bessere Skalierung. Habe letztlich schon im Hinblick auf den Patch, meine Willenskraft fast an das Softkap von 1050 gebracht. Dafür habe ich Zeit und GEld investiert.

Nun, muss ich länger warten. Was mich daran stört, ist eben, dass ich es nicht erwartet habe.

Hätte Mythic geschrieben, wir planen, wir wünschen uns einen veränderung. Doch bevor wir es einführen, wollen wir die Meinung der community hören und wenn die breite Mehrheit die Änderungen positiv bewertet, dann führen wir es ein. Ja, dann hätte ich mit dieser vagen Ankündigung leben können.

Auch wenn ich mich irre, war es aber nicht so, dass die Änderungen definitiv mit 1.3 kommen sollten. Jetzt bin ich etwas enttäuchst und das irritiert mich. ERst macht man uns den Mund wässrig und dann zieht man es kurz vor dem Start zurück. 

Ja, ich muss gestehen, DAS NERVT mich, und ich bin schon ein treuer WAR spieler. Ich möchte nicht allzu häufig mit Ankündigungen begeistert werden, die dann nicht kommen. Es geht mir hier um die gennerelle Kommunikation.

Ich kann mit vielen Fehler leben, lags, starke bombergruppen etc. doch etwas nicht zu tun, was man gesagt hat, tun zu wollen. Das finde ich unprofessionell.

Es sind gerade diese unerwarteten Dinge, die ich hasse. Ich konnte gut damit leben, dass die Festungen von der Spielerzahl begrenzt werden. Ok, fand ich gut. Aber was habe ich erwartet, dass in einem späteren Patch die Zahl wieder angehoben wird. Was ich nicht erwartet habe, dass die Zahl sogar noch abgesenkt wird, um das Spiel stabiler zu machen. leute, das geht gar nicht.

Ich bin genervt!!

T.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibe ich dabei,wer das Spiel und die Klassen kennt, kann in einer Stunde kleinere Änderungen am AOE vornehmen,so das viele nicht mehr so unzufrieden wären.
> 
> Im Grunde sind es doch nur 4 Klassen,die stören.
> 
> ...



jap, reduziere einfach den Schaden jeglichen AoEs um 20%. BÄM und schon ist ein Skillbaum bei allen betroffenen Klassen unsinnig. Tolles Balancing. AoE muss sinnvoll werden und soll nicht aus dem Spiel verbannt werden.


----------



## Calyssta (5. Juni 2009)

nicht falsch verstehen. natürlich muss unbedingt was getan werden, aber eben nicht vom einen ins andere extrem. 

assisten sollte belohnt werden, auch da hab ich nichts dagegen, doch dafür muss der dmg ja nicht hoch gehn. man kann jetzt schon assisten und bitte kommt mir jetzt nnicht mit der leidigen skill-1-tasten-diskussion. fürs assisten braucht man ein makro oder nen addon und gut ist. ich halte es auch für richtig, dass man einen dd mit guard und heal im rücken (dazu brauchts 3 spieler) nicht solo killen kann.

nochmal: ich finde s besser 2 wochen länger zu warten, weil da wohl doch noch nicht alles rund gelaufen ist aufm testrealm, als das kind mit dem bade auszuschütten und das über monate dann so zu aktieptieren.

@ tingel:
ich hab immer grundheilung geschrieben. der wille bonus macht sich bei mir noch nicht bemerkbar. ich habe noch nicht das beste equip, was ich aber nicht tragisch finde. wieso sollte der rvr spaß den epic monstern vorbehalten bleiben. ich habe meine rufpunkte und sockel halt auf überleben ausgelegt und fahre damit auch recht gut. 1000 wille und 150 wiederstand bei 5k leben? nö will ich nich. für wochenlanges droppech kann ich auch nix und dd sets anzuziehen nur weil da behütung drauf ist... naja.


----------



## DerTingel (5. Juni 2009)

das hauptproblem sehe ich wirklich mittlerweile in den fahigkeiten der leute bei mythic, die fürs balancing verantwortlich sind. 
ich ziehe mal den vergleich mit guild wars heran. dort hatten die entwickler einen plan für die klassen, was sie können soll, wozu sie gut sein soll, was ihre schwäche ist etc. wenn sich dann herausgestellt hat, dass gewisse kombos zu stark sind, wurden sie abgeschwächt. dabei wurde aber berücksichtigt, dass sich die spielweise dadurch nicht verändert, die klasse immernoch ihren job erledigen kann. das feedback der community war dabei nur die allerletzte instanz. 
bei mythic scheint es so, sie hatten gute ideen für ihre klassen, haben sie in die beta gebracht, und sind dann immer weiter weg gedriftet von ihren ursprünglichen ideen und mechaniken. mittlerweile haben sie anscheinend keinen plan mehr, wie sich welche klasse spielen lassen soll, sondern sie nehmen das feedback der community als erste instanz. die schattenkrieger wollen also alle legolas sein...hmmm...dann machen wir das doch so, hat zwar nichts mit der ursprünglichen klasse zu tun, aber die comm wünscht es sich. hmmm, der siggi/dok kann nicht so effektiv heilen wie die reinen heiler klassen...hmmm...dann buffen wir ihn doch, die comm wünscht es sich so. etc pp...wir haben die änderungen auf den ptr gebracht, die klassen die sich schon lange auf den patch freuen sind zufrieden, die overpowered klassen sind aber nicht zufrieden...hmmm, dann müssen wir den patch halt verschieben...
mfg

&#8364;:


Calyssta schrieb:


> @ tingel:
> ich hab immer grundheilung geschrieben. der wille bonus macht sich bei mir noch nicht bemerkbar. ich habe noch nicht das beste equip, was ich aber nicht tragisch finde. wieso sollte der rvr spaß den epic monstern vorbehalten bleiben. ich habe meine rufpunkte und sockel halt auf überleben ausgelegt und fahre damit auch recht gut. 1000 wille und 150 wiederstand bei 5k leben? nö will ich nich. für wochenlanges droppech kann ich auch nix und dd sets anzuziehen nur weil da behütung drauf ist... naja.


naja, also auch mit blauem equip kommt man locker ans softcap. aber wer braucht schon 1000wille...ich renne auch nur mit 850 rum. der rest kann durch salbungen und buffs geholt werden...ich habe jedenfalls festgestellt, dass die heilung grundsätzlich erhöht wurde dadurch dass nun wille einen höheren einfluss hat.
die höheren sets erhöhen die werte der einzelnen attribute nur geringfügig, aber erlauben es sich durch kombination gewisser sets mehr zu spezialisieren. imba wird man durch die hohen sets jedenfalls nicht.
mfg


----------



## Kontessa (5. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jap, reduziere einfach den Schaden jeglichen AoEs um 20%. BÄM und schon ist ein Skillbaum bei allen betroffenen Klassen unsinnig. Tolles Balancing. AoE muss sinnvoll werden und soll nicht aus dem Spiel verbannt werden.



20% wäre durchaus noch zu wenig. Schaut man sich mal die Sc Statistiken an, fällt vor allem eins auf: Die vier genannten Klassen schaffen es öfters, weit mehr als doppelt soviel Schaden UND gleichzeitig Todesstöße zu verursachen als jede der anderen Klassen.

BW/Sorc und Slayer/Spalta sind einfach allen anderen Klassen des selben Archetyps überlegen:

BW -> SK: Absolut kein Vergleich, SK ist einfach die schwächste Klasse ingame, da nützt auch das bisschen CC und Support nix. Der Schaden ist witzlos.
BW -> Maschinist: Kommt teilweise an den BW ran, der Maschi hat auch noch ganz guten Support und etwas CC sowie geskillt AE Saugen. Dennoch reicht beim BW halt schon der M2 AE Stun vollkommen aus weil er einfach viel mehr Schaden macht.

Sorc -> Squig: Squigs sind ne gute Ecke stärker als SK, unterliegen dennoch knapp dem Maschi. Extrem stark im Squig Assist Train aber trotzdem schwächer als Sorc.
Sorc -> Magus: Genauso wie beim Maschi nur etwas gefährdeter da weniger Range und Überlebensfähigkeit.

Slayer -> WL: Slayer macht mehr Schaden, hat Gruppenbuffs UND CC. Der WL macht deutlich weniger Schaden, hat weder Gruppenbuffs noch anständigen CC wie den Knockdown. Dafür hat er Singletarget ransaugen was aber Pet erfordert und einfach deshalb schon gegimpt ist.
Slayer ->  HJ: Machen in etwa gleichen Schaden bei etwa gleichen CC aber dafür fällt der HJ deutlich schneller. Einziger Ausgleich -> Stealth... der bei AE Schaden bricht -> Thema gegessen denk ich.

Spalta -> Chaosbarbar: Öhm ja, der Spalta macht deutlich mehr Schaden, hat mehr CC und mehr Buffs. AE Ransaugen ohne immunity timer >>>> singletarget Ransaugen.
Spalta -> HK: Ähnlicher Schaden, Ähnlicher CC. Verhält sich dennoch so wie beim Slayer zum HJ: Stealth ist bei dem AE gezerge sinnfrei und die Hexe stirbt schneller.

--------

Das wäre meine Meinung zum Thema. Vielleicht liege ich damit nicht richtig, wenn dem so wäre würde ich mich über Begründungen dazu freuen. 

MfG


----------



## Shagkul (5. Juni 2009)

Also hör mal, ich spiele Schattenkrieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen der wäre OP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find ihn weder zu stark noch zu schwach, auch wenn ich viel im Dreck liege, aber ich komme klar.

Überhaupt spiele ich keine der Op Klassen. Nur diese zu nerfen bis sie unnütz geworden sind, finde ich halt auch keine Lösung.

Aber ich denke da sind wir uns einig, Mythic sollte sich da mal anstrengend und die Klassen wieder so gestalten, wie sie ursprünglich gedacht waren.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## DerTingel (5. Juni 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Also hör mal, ich spiele Schattenkrieger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, ich will nicht sagen dass er op ist. es ist nur ein naheliegendes bsp wenn man sich in amerikanischen foren rumtreibt. 
mfg


----------



## Görms (5. Juni 2009)

Hehe, sie können ja nichtmal richtig nerfen das ja das Hauptproblem. Nehmen wir den Eidstein bzw. die 2 Setschmuckstücke die Rüstung senken, jetzt - da sie mit denen fertig sind, ist das 2er Set totaler bullshit, lächerliche platzverschwendung.

Oder das sie die Reichweite von Gruppenheilung auf 90 Fuß senken, auch Bullshit - statt einfach den Burgherren erst attackbar zu machen wenn das zweite Burgtor down ist verschieben und verändern sie eher alles andere um einen "exploit" der Burg zu verhindern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calyssta (5. Juni 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Hehe, sie können ja nichtmal richtig nerfen das ja das Hauptproblem. Nehmen wir den Eidstein bzw. die 2 Setschmuckstücke die Rüstung senken, jetzt - da sie mit denen fertig sind, ist das 2er Set totaler bullshit, lächerliche platzverschwendung.
> 
> Oder das sie die Reichweite von Gruppenheilung auf 90 Fuß senken, auch Bullshit - statt einfach den Burgherren erst attackbar zu machen wenn das zweite Burgtor down ist verschieben und verändern sie eher alles andere um einen "exploit" der Burg zu verhindern.
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## Norjena (5. Juni 2009)

Siehe Blau im Qoute.



Kontessa schrieb:


> 20% wäre durchaus noch zu wenig. Schaut man sich mal die Sc Statistiken an, fällt vor allem eins auf: Die vier genannten Klassen schaffen es öfters, weit mehr als doppelt soviel Schaden UND gleichzeitig Todesstöße zu verursachen als jede der anderen Klassen.
> 
> Sc Statistik, sagt was genau aus? Aha, genau, Sorc hat 100k Dmg in die Gepumpt von denen aber nur 40k sinnvoll waren weil der Rest im AoE heal untergeht, Hexenkriegerin macht zwar "nur" 39k Schaden, haut aber dafür mal kurz nen Heiler oder ähnliches aus den Latschen>Gruppenheilung geht zurrück>Sorc kann Todesstöße farmen....die Statistik sieht toll aus, sagt aber im Grunde nichts aus.
> 
> ...



Alles in allem hat Mythic mit einer Aussage Recht, einfach AoE um zb 20% zu nerfen ist keine Lösung, einfach Singeltargetschaden um 20% buffen genausowenig, es sollte je nach Klasse angepasst werden und das braucht Zeit, wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, in den vergangenen 4 Monaten sollte eigentlich genug Zeit gewesen sein, dann hätten sie eben die Länder der Toden kurz pausiert und erstmal die ganzen Bug Fixes rausgebracht.


----------



## Lexxer240 (5. Juni 2009)

verstehe aber nicht was daran so schwer dran seien kann?..die klassen ähneln sich doch..und sind nicht vollkommen verschieden..trotzdem habe ich das gefühl ist ordnung immer stärker...(meine sicht)


----------



## Norjena (5. Juni 2009)

Lexxer240 schrieb:


> verstehe aber nicht was daran so schwer dran seien kann?..die klassen ähneln sich doch..und sind nicht vollkommen verschieden..trotzdem habe ich das gefühl ist ordnung immer stärker...(meine sicht)



Denke das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit, wir heulen über Faschingsritter und BW Stun, die über Spalta die DoK 4 oder auch die Sorc 3 Moral etc etc....


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juni 2009)

> Sc Statistik, sagt was genau aus? Aha, genau, Sorc hat 100k Dmg in die Gepumpt von denen aber nur 40k sinnvoll waren weil der Rest im AoE heal untergeht, Hexenkriegerin macht zwar "nur" 39k Schaden, haut aber dafür mal kurz nen Heiler oder ähnliches aus den Latschen>Gruppenheilung geht zurrück>Sorc kann Todesstöße farmen....die Statistik sieht toll aus, sagt aber im Grunde nichts aus.



Selbst mit deiner Erklärung ist die Mechanik vollkommener Schwachsinn. Jeder gute DD sollte die Möglichkeit annähernd gleichviel Schaden zu machen sowie annähernd gleichviele Todesstöße zu produzieren. Wer spielt schon gern die Hexenkriegerin die dann 2x pro Szenario im Himmelfahrskommando einen Heiler wegrotzen kann, damit sich der Rest der "Ae Gang" einen abfreuen kann. Da verbringst mehr Zeit mit "totsein, respawnen, hinlaufen" als in den 8 sec wo du den Heiler 2x umrotzt (wovon es höchstwahrscheinlich 1x nicht reicht und du vorher verreckst)...

Diese deine Logik hinkt hinten und vorne, da sie kein Szenario darstellt, das der Hexenkriegerin auch nur annähernd "Spielspaß" bieten kann und genau das ist es ja, worüber so viele sich beschweren die keine "Ae Gang" Klasse spielen...


----------



## Norjena (5. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Selbst mit deiner Erklärung ist die Mechanik vollkommener Schwachsinn. Jeder gute DD sollte die Möglichkeit annähernd gleichviel Schaden zu machen sowie annähernd gleichviele Todesstöße zu produzieren. Wer spielt schon gern die Hexenkriegerin die dann 2x pro Szenario im Himmelfahrskommando einen Heiler wegrotzen kann, damit sich der Rest der "Ae Gang" einen abfreuen kann. Da verbringst mehr Zeit mit "totsein, respawnen, hinlaufen" als in den 8 sec wo du den Heiler 2x umrotzt (wovon es höchstwahrscheinlich 1x nicht reicht und du vorher verreckst)...
> 
> Diese deine Logik hinkt hinten und vorne, da sie kein Szenario darstellt, das der Hexenkriegerin auch nur annähernd "Spielspaß" bieten kann und genau das ist es ja, worüber so viele sich beschweren die keine "Ae Gang" Klasse spielen...



Habe ich behauptet das ich den AoE gut finde? 

Ich habe nur gesagt das die SC Statistik nicht viel aussagt, und das ist korrekt.
Hättest du alles gelesen wüsstest du nähmlich das ich genau zum eben diesem leicht bekleideten Kamikaze Trupp gehöre. Dennoch verdamme ich AoE nicht komplett, ich verusch die Dinge nur objektiv zu sehen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (5. Juni 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Was ist an dieser Aussage eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Bin ich froh wenn die restlichen Heulsusen endlich verschwunden sind :-)



/sign



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es hat doch bald ein ende, nicht mehr rummeckern pls.


----------



## DerTingel (5. Juni 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, also ich weiss, balancing ist nicht leicht...aber 4 monate sollten reichen um eine lösung des balancing problems zu finden. aber sie brauchen noch n 5. und n 6. monat. das ist mehr als fragwürdig und lässt doch sehr an der kompetenz der leute, die fürs balancing zuständig sind, zweifeln.
mfg


----------



## superelton86 (5. Juni 2009)

AoC!!!


----------



## Norjena (5. Juni 2009)

superelton86 schrieb:


> AoC!!!



Das ist was zu essen? 
Eine Krankenkasse? 
Vitaminmix?


----------



## Yanotoshi (5. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist was zu essen?
> Eine Krankenkasse?
> Vitaminmix?



Nein ich habe gehört das ist sone Art Viagra für leute unter 30, aber wer weiß es schon genau?!


----------



## OldboyX (5. Juni 2009)

> Ich habe nur gesagt das die SC Statistik nicht viel aussagt, und das ist korrekt.
> Hättest du alles gelesen wüsstest du nähmlich das ich genau zum eben diesem leicht bekleideten Kamikaze Trupp gehöre. Dennoch verdamme ich AoE nicht komplett, ich verusch die Dinge nur objektiv zu sehen.



Das meinte ich ja - die Statistik ist für den Spielspaß sehr wohl interessant. Es mag zwar nicht entscheidend sein über Sieg oder Niederlage im Szenario als ganzes. Die Leute würden aber gern ihre Leistung auch in den Statistiken sehen und wenn man dann eine Klasse spielt, wo das schon von vornherein unmöglich ist, dann frustriert das ungemein.

Als Heiler machts Spaß viel zu heilen, als Tank machts kaum Spaß im Szenario (deshalb zum meiner Zeit alle Tanks auf dmg geskillt), als DD machts Spaß viel Dmg zu machen oder viele Kills zu haben. Ganz abgesehen vom "Spaßfaktor" gibts ja auch noch den Faktor Ruf....


----------



## allakazomm (5. Juni 2009)

Hmmm.

Irgendwie hab ich immer gedacht dass mit dem nächsten Patch immer alles besser wird. Leider musste ich öfters festsellen das es nicht so ist. Das ist ein tolles Spiel mit so viel Potenzial aber irgendwie machts keinen Fun im RVR oder in Scenarien. Und gerade dafür ist es entwickelt worden.
Massive Schlachtten mit Hunderten Mitspielern, wunderschöne Burgenbelagerungen und die Verwendung verschiedenster Fernkampfwaffen.
Das klingt doch Geil, ist es aber leider nicht.
Die Klassen sollten sich Gut unterscheiden in Sachen DMG, Heilung usw. Einen Klassen- Mitsch-matsch wie bei Wow, wo jede Klasse irgendwie alles kann will ja auch niemand.Ein Tank macht eben genau das und keinen Schaden, ein Mage ist ne Glaskanone, das passt schon alles aber diese verdammte AOE Geschichte ist zum kotzen.
Ich pausiere immer wenn es mich frustet und denke "es wird schon". Aber nix. Nun wird das Abo gekündigt, läuft noch einen Monat.War eh nicht der große Gamer, wenn dann mit viel Spass und voll dabei . Nur für die Paar Stunden die ich in der Woche zocke muss ich mir kein Geld aus der Tache ziehen lassen.
Ich wünsche allen verbliebenen viel Spass und hoffe ihr bekommt was Ihr euch wünscht.Und noch ein nettes Wort zu Community:
Ihr seid Klasse keine Frage.

;-)


----------



## Kontessa (6. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gesagt das die SC Statistik nicht viel aussagt, und das ist korrekt.



Nein es ist nicht so ganz korrekt. Und das sage ich als Tank der weder Schaden/Kills noch Heilung raushaut.

Wenn eine Klasse auf AE geskillt, deutlich mehr Schaden/Kills (in der Sc Statistik) macht als eine andere Klasse die ebenfalls auf AE geskillt ist, dann ist die erste Klasse einfach besser. Das trifft nunmal auf BW/Sorc bzw Spalta/Slayer zu und du kannst es perfekt in den Stats ablesen. Weiterhin kannst du jede DD Klasse auf AE Speccen aber keine auch nur Ansatzweise so Effektiv wie die von mir genannten.

Im Übrigen, anhand deines Beispieles mit dem Heiler: Wärend du mit der HK mit Mühe 1-2 Heiler ausknippst, rennt ne Sorc oder nen BW da rein und rubbelt die einfach im AE weg. In WAR macht man mit AE den selben Schaden auf ein Ziel, wie mit singletarget auf ein Ziel, das ist der Haken an der Sache. Im Übrigen spiele ich nicht einer der benachteiligten Klassen (sondern einen sogenannten "Faschingsritter"), ich weiss ganz genau wie es ist mit 2/2/2 Setup im Sc zu sein und bin mir auch dessen bewusst, dass manche Klassen anderen einfach nicht das Wasser reichen können. Den von dir so positiv gesehenen SK nehme ich z.B. mit Sicherheit nicht so einfach in eine Gruppe mit, das ist derzeit einfach ein verschenkter Slot, maximal als "Sozialplatz" weil man sich dessen bewusst ist was nen SK/WL/HJ leisten muss um auch nur die Hälfte eines "1 Tasten Chars" zu erreichen. Selbes gilt im Übrigen auch für nicht Sigmarpriester/DoKs was Heilung angeht, wobei Heilung aber immer knapp ist und es daher eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielt - hauptsache erstmal überhaupt Heilung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. Juni 2009)

Kontessa schrieb:


> Wenn eine Klasse auf AE geskillt, deutlich mehr Schaden/Kills (in der Sc Statistik) macht als eine andere Klasse die ebenfalls auf AE geskillt ist, dann ist die erste Klasse einfach besser. Das trifft nunmal auf BW/Sorc bzw Spalta/Slayer zu und du kannst es perfekt in den Stats ablesen.



Mal wieder dieses Thema, und mal wieder ein kleines Rechenbeispiel für alle die es immer noch nicht verstanden haben.

Was findet man überwiegend in SCs? AoE Schaden, und AoE Heilung.

Gegen wir nun von einem Beispiel aus, 2 Gruppen, jede hat 2 Bomber, einen Tank, 2 Heiler und eine Singeltargetklasse, bleiben wir einfach bei der Hexenkriegerin.

Die 2 Bomber machen dann sage wir je 500DPS als AoE, die beiden Heiler zusammen schaffen jedoch auch gut 500 AoE HPS, was passiert nun? 
Nichts, die Hexenkriegerin wird aber sicherlich 6-700DPS auf 1 Ziel schaffen, zusätzlich zu 2! Heildebuffs, einer für eingehende, und einer für AUS!gehende Heilung, geht jetzt die Hexe auf einen der beiden Heiler wird dessen ausgehene Heilung um 50% reduziert, das heißt auf die Gruppe kommt "nur" noch ca 300HPS, und schon können die Bomber auch wirklich bomben, dazu kommt noch das der betroffenen Heiler auch 50% weniger Heilung des anderen bekommt und vl sogar hotten etc. muss>Gruppenheilung setzt kurz aus, und dann, kann der AoE auch greifen.

Ähnlich ist es mit Tanks oder CC, einmal CC zum richtigen zeitpunkt auf zb den richtigen heiler oder den richtigen Bomber gesetzt kann beinahe das ganze Blatt wenden, und genau solche Dinge sagt die Statistik nicht aus. 

Oder ein gegnerischer Heiler würde umkippen, aber nein, ein Tank eilt zu Hilfe und schwupps...der Heiler fleigt weg, ich sterbe und er heilt sich wieder hoch>unsere Gruppe wiped, sagt die Statistik sowas aus?

Auch Todesstöße sagen kaum etwas aus, was meint ihr wie oft ich alleine hinten nen Heiler auf so 10% gebracht habe und dann kommt ein Spalta augerannt und hohlt sich den Kill? Nur als Beispiel, wer viele Ziele trifft hat eine höhere Chance auf Todesstöße, treffe ich immer nur eines, und die Sorc 9, hat ise beinahe eine 8mal so Chance einen Kill abzustauben auch wenn sie vl nur 500 Schaden am Ziel gemacht hat.

Das tolle argument das AoE auf 1 Ziel mehr Schaden macht als die Singeltargetskills ist vollkommener Schwachsinn, bei welcher Klasse ist das bitte so? Sorc? Beim Doombolt macht mit 0 Punkten im Todespeinbaum mehr Schaden als Grube oder Zerm. Schatten mit vollgeskillten AoE Baum, AoE ist zu stark, klar, aber auf 1 Ziel dennoch unterlegen.

Im übrigen sind auch gute AoEler weit von 1Tasten Chans entfernt, aber das glaubt ja sowieso wieder niemand, man will es ja nicht glauben, könnte die eigenen eigentlich fehlenden Argumente ja schwächen.


----------



## minimitmit (6. Juni 2009)

Ehm du redest von ner Sorc wo der single target dmg geringer ist als der ae.
Aber da gibts noch andere Klassen


----------



## Norjena (6. Juni 2009)

minimitmit schrieb:


> Ehm du redest von ner Sorc wo der single target dmg geringer ist als der ae.
> Aber da gibts noch andere Klassen



Mir fällt nur Black Guard ein wo der AoE höher als der Singeltarget Dmg ist, zudem heult doch 90% Community nur über Sorc/Bw, darum sind die doch als Beispiel bestens geeignet.
Bei welcher Klasse ist AoE auf 1 Ziel noch stärker? (wenn beide Bäume voll augeskillt sind)


----------



## Soulis (6. Juni 2009)

Sehr nett dann lass ich meinen Lion weiter schlafen...so zock ich den nicht wieder!


----------



## Shaft13 (6. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Mir fällt nur Black Guard ein wo der AoE höher als der Singeltarget Dmg ist, zudem heult doch 90% Community nur über Sorc/Bw, darum sind die doch als Beispiel bestens geeignet.
> Bei welcher Klasse ist AoE auf 1 Ziel noch stärker? (wenn beide Bäume voll augeskillt sind)



Spalta und Slayer auch.

Die sehe ich (ok,bin kein T4) nur AOE Spammen ohne Ende.

Und mein kleiner Slayer,den ich mal angefangen habe hat ab Level 4 einen AOE, der weniger Aktionspunkte kostet als der Singlestyle und 
ca 20% höheren Maxdamage machen kann. Ein Feind anvisieren muss man auch nicht.

Zwar hat der Min-Maxdamage angabe, aber das merkst du gar nicht,das der weniger Schaden machen könnte.

Sprich, bei meinem Lowlevel Slyer gibt es genau 0 Gründe kein AOE zu spammen. Null.

Und das sich das Verhältnis irgendwann ändert kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.

Bei meinen anderen Chars ist das Verhältnis der Skills vom Schaden he rzueinander eigentlich imme rgleich geblieben.


----------



## Clashmaniac (6. Juni 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Spalta und Slayer auch.
> 
> Die sehe ich (ok,bin kein T4) nur AOE Spammen ohne Ende.
> 
> ...




Gründe:

Man merkt die damage range von dem skill durchaus, realistisch müsste man halt den schnitt nehmen und den mit den single target attacken vergleichen, dann stinkt er halt ab.
Der single target style den du meinst senkt widerstand. niedrigerer widerstand lässt den gegner mehr schaden fressen, einzelner gegner schneller tot.
Spine crusher im trollbaum kostet mit richtigen taktiken fasst garkeine AP mehr, macht geskillt en krassen maxdam.
Im trollbaum ist firce might.
Im trollbaum is die heilrune.

Im low lvl ist noch nicht genug heilung vorhanden um den ae wegzuhealen, später ändert sich das ungemein.
Aber auch im low lvl bekommt ein slayer dann von single target geskillten klassen auf den sack, zumal viele slayer im ae spammen eh voll rage rennen und damit von dem squigg einfach gepflügt werden.


Im low lvl nuke ich auch mim erzmagier ae was weg.


----------



## Pymonte (6. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal, das vor allem bei den Melees auch die Range ne Rolle spielt. Ein AoE trifft ja nicht nur im Radius, sondern auch x Fuß nach vorne. Gerade wenns ruckelt oder laggt ist das nicht zu verachten. Ich bin selbst kein AoEler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das wäre für mich noch ein Grund, vor allem wenn der Gegner flieht und dem Slow ressistet ist es natürlich sinnvoll auch für 1 Target AoE zu nutzen um es vielleicht zu töten anstatt hinterher zu rennen und nix zu treffen.

Aber alles in allem muss der Schaden des AoEs moderarter sein. Genug, das man nicht kuschelt oder er ignoriert werden kann. Aber auch nicht so viel wie derzeit, das AoEs selbst gegen Solo Ziele genutzt werden. Aber das wollen sie ja machen, daher wart ich da lieber die 3-4 Wochen länger, als das sich das Problem nicht löst/in das genaue Gegenteil verwandelt (Singlecasts die Stoffies One Hitten und Tanks 2 Hitten wärena uch nciht grade toll)


----------



## Irn-Bru (10. Juni 2009)

im Warhammerforum hat jemand ein interessantes Video mit Paul Barnett gepostet.....schaut es euch an..

Paul Barnett Interview

ist leider auf englisch und ohne Untertitel.... im großen und ganzen macht er sich, wie ich finde über all die Leute lustig die sich über unballance beschweren. Laut seiner toll ausgewerteten Daten ist alles in bester Ordnung. 

Zitat: "do we realize that bright wizards are slaugthering absolutely everyone? the answer is: yes"

was soll man da noch zu sagen....

das erklärt auch warum sie die Klassenänderungen die eigentlich mit 1.3 hätten kommen sollen verschoben haben, laut ihrer Meinung ist wohl alles in bester Ordnung und das mit dem Aoe ist eh nur dumme Heulerei der Community, ihre Datensätze sagen was anderes.

Mal sehen ob sich die Community das gefallen lässt.


----------



## Zafires (10. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> der titel sagt alles, das aoe gewitter geht weiter
> 
> http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...mp;jump=true#M5
> 
> discuss



Wieso Diskutieren? Wird halt noch verbessert und das wars


----------



## Kairon26 (10. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ähnlich ist es mit Tanks oder CC, einmal CC zum richtigen zeitpunkt auf zb den richtigen heiler oder den richtigen Bomber gesetzt kann beinahe das ganze Blatt wenden, und genau solche Dinge sagt die Statistik nicht aus.



Keinen Kommentar dazu... Hast du schonmal nen Tank im SC gespielt? 
Ob ich nun mein Erbeben in den Zerg caste oder Zurückdrängen auf den Heiler ändert am Spielablauf praktisch nichts.. Das der CC von den Tanks reiner Witz ist, sollte nun wirklich bekannt sein und auf solchen "Behauptungen" zu beruhen ist einfach lächerlich.

So, schönen Arbeitstag.

Gruss
Kayron


----------



## Astravall (10. Juni 2009)

Kairon26 schrieb:


> Keinen Kommentar dazu... Hast du schonmal nen Tank im SC gespielt?
> Ob ich nun mein Erbeben in den Zerg caste oder Zurückdrängen auf den Heiler ändert am Spielablauf praktisch nichts.. Das der CC von den Tanks reiner Witz ist, sollte nun wirklich bekannt sein und auf solchen "Behauptungen" zu beruhen ist einfach lächerlich.
> 
> So, schönen Arbeitstag.
> ...



Komisch ... warum sind der Knockdown unserer Heiler oder deren Silence häufig ein wipegrund für uns im Scenario? Gut Getimed mit einem assist auf einen Heiler kann das verherrende Folgen haben.

MfG Michael


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ist leider auf englisch und ohne Untertitel.... im großen und ganzen macht er sich, wie ich finde über all die Leute lustig die sich über unballance beschweren. Laut seiner toll ausgewerteten Daten ist alles in bester Ordnung.
> 
> Zitat: "do we realize that bright wizards are slaugthering absolutely everyone? the answer is: yes"


Also wenn man kein Englisch kann sollte man besser still sein. Ich habe mir das Video gerade angesehen und es danach noch mal angehört um durch nichts abgelenkt den Monolog von Paul zu hören.

korrigiertes Zitat :"All they want to know are some basic truths. One : Are we bothering to pay attention to what´s happening in our game ? Are we taking metrics? Do we realize that bright wizards are slaugthering absolutely everyone? the answer is: yes, we have a ton of metrics..."

Korrekt ausgedrückt, er beantwortet nicht die letzte Frage (Do we realize...) sondern die ersten beiden (Are we...)

Und lustig machen tut er sich nur anhand eines Beispiels über die Mentalität gewisser Leute : 
_
Alle die ich (mühelos) besiegen kann sind nicht so gute Spieler wie ich einer bin. 
Alle die mich (mühelos) besiegen sind Cheater/imbalanced/overpowered.
Wenn die Designer also endlich alle diese Cheater bannen die Balance korrigieren und die overpowerten Klassen nerfen, dann ist alles perfekt. _
Wer da den Denkfehler nicht findet, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen...


----------



## Irn-Bru (10. Juni 2009)

Wieso gleich so unfreundlich?

Da du ja sehr bewandert in der englischen Grammatik zu sein scheinst, kannst du und sicherlich erklären wieso er nur die ersten beiden Fragen jedoch nicht die letzte Frage beantwortet.

Die besagte Stelle ist bei 3:08 Min....


Und wegen dem lustig machen..
Zwischen sagen und meinen ist ein großer Unterschied....wenn man natürlich Wort für Wort für sich übersetzt mag es vielleicht so klingen wie du geschrieben hast. Meiner Meinung nach schwert er alle über einen Kamm die whiner und die,die ernsthafte Kritik üben.


----------



## ExInferis (10. Juni 2009)

So ein Gejammere über nichts. Wirklich!

Mythic zeichnet SEHR SEHR viel mit über die Aktionen der Spieler und den Spielablauf. Das was da täglich an Datenwust aufläuft möchte ich mal als "Download" erreichen wenn ich in Power-Leech-Stimmung bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie wissen sehr wohl was ingame abläuft und haben es im Blick und wissen auch dass sie was ändern MÜSSEN. Nichts anderes drückt Paul Barnett mit seinen Äußerungen aus. Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber auch in anderen Sprachen ausser Deutsch gibt es sowas wie Ironie. Aber wenn natürlich selektive Wahrnehmung auf Ironie trifft, wird es schwierig.

Und was die Bombergruppen, frage ich mich warum ihr euch da so schwer tut. Wie sieht denn so eine Gruppe im Schnitt aus? Siggi und BWs auf der einen Seite, Sorc und Jünger/Zelot auf der anderen Seite.
Sowas ist doch auszuhebeln und das ohne die entsprechende Gegengruppe, sondern mit einem guten Mix und Teamarbeit.
Eine Gruppe, zusammen im TS. 2 Tanks, 1 Nahkampf DD plus 1 Range-DD und 2 Supp-Healer oder plus 2 Range-DDs und 1 Full-Healer reichen um jede Bombergruppe zu legen wenn sich jeder auf seine Position und Rolle besinnt.
Räumliche Aufteilung, Stärken und Schwächen der eigenen und gegnerischen Klassen beachten und damit hat sich das Leben solch einer Bombergruppe erledigt. Kurze, schnelle Fokus-Aktionen und die Übersicht bewahren.
Bitte, bitte fangt doch mal an über eure eigene Klasse hinaus wirklich zu überlegen und nicht nur entsetzte Aufschreie aufzunehmen die in Foren gepostet werden und volles Programm mit einzusteigen wenn euch mal das selbe passiert anstatt nach einer Lösung zu suchen.

"Man muss seinen Gegner kennen um ihn besiegen zu können." Das ist alter militärischer Leitspruch der aber nichts an seiner Gültigkeit verloren hat.


@Irn-Bru
Aber wo sagt er denn, dass das "Problem" ignoriert wird? Glaub mir mal, dass in den aufgezeichneten Daten auch das über die Bombergruppen zu erkennen ist. (Die ich nicht wirklich als Problem ansehe. Und bevor irgendwelche Flames los gehen nach dem Motto "Komm erstmal ins T4", kann ich euch sagen, dass ich da schon zu Genüge war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ernsthafe Kritik äußern sieht anders aus als ein "Buähhh.... nerf AoE weil ich sterbe!". Und auf diese "Whiner" bezieht sich eindeutig seine Ironie.


----------



## Ascían (10. Juni 2009)

Ziemlich ärgerlich das Ganze. Mir persönlich sind die Länder der wasauchimmer völlig schnuppe, ich will endlich Balance. 
Ich will Klassenänderungen für den SW, nicht neue Gebiete, die wiederum eine Spielerbegrenzung haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (10. Juni 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ziemlich ärgerlich das Ganze. Mir persönlich sind die Länder der wasauchimmer völlig schnuppe, ich will endlich Balance.
> Ich will Klassenänderungen für den SW, nicht neue Gebiete, die wiederum eine Spielerbegrenzung haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was stört Dich denn an dem SW?

Also ich bin auf alle Fälle gespannt auf die neuen Gebiete. Aber bin da wohl eher ein anderer MMORPG-Player-Typ!

Bartle-Test Artikel
Bartle-Test (englisch)


----------



## [DM]Zottel (10. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Was stört Dich denn an dem SW?



Dass sie langsam aussterben. Ach ja, neulich auf dem Schlachtfeld



> Goblin: Warum nimmt eine Bombergruppe einen Schattenkrieger mit ins Szenario?
> Orc: Na einer muss doch die RP Standarte tragen !!!


----------



## ExInferis (10. Juni 2009)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='1790770' date='10.06.2009, 11:01']
> Dass sie langsam aussterben. Ach ja, neulich auf dem Schlachtfeld




Uii... weil nicht alle als SW rumlaufen, stört das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, mal im Ernst, also was soll denn am SW soooo schlecht sein?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (10. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Uii... weil nicht alle als SW rumlaufen, stört das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du mal die Foren liest, oder schaust was aktiv gespielt wird, muss so ziemlich alles am SW schlecht sein. 

Persönlich denke ich mal dass die meisten SW nur deprimiert sind dass die Ordnung sie nicht braucht da man fast ausschließlich auf Bomber Set Ups geht und das sind halt 2 Tanks, 2 Heiler, 2 Bomber und ENDE. Die Spiegelklasse auf Zerstörungsseite erlebt im Moment einen zweiten Frühling. Ich kann gar nicht zählen wie viele Leute sich nen Squig Herder als Twink zugelegt haben.


----------



## Ascían (10. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Was stört Dich denn an dem SW?
> 
> Also ich bin auf alle Fälle gespannt auf die neuen Gebiete. Aber bin da wohl eher ein anderer MMORPG-Player-Typ!
> 
> ...



Interessanter Test..


Mich stört an dem SW, dass er von vorne bis hinten nicht durchdacht ist. Eine DPS-Klasse, die maximales Equip und RR benötigt, um ansatzweise DPS zu fahren? Dann noch die Limitierung der Skills, ist man in Stance A, kann man Skill B nicht benutzen, switcht man Stances, kann man Skill B benutzen, aber Skill A nicht, und hat 5 Sekunden Cooldown auf erneuten Stancewechsel. Dann funktionieren 4 sehr wichtige Taktiken nicht seit 1.2.1, da wird scheinbar auch nichts mehr gemacht. Dann gibts zwar nen Melee-Specc, aber keine Meleecrit-Gegenstände, In Assault hat man zwar verdoppelte Rüstung, aber ein Rüstungsdebuff wird auch verdoppelt, so dass man schnell mal mit 0% Rüstung da steht, der Bursttree hat zu lange Castzeiten, der AoE-Tree zu wenig Durchschlagskraft, dem Melee-Tree fehlen die nötigen Items im Spiel.. 

Das war jetzt mal ohne Nachdenken. Mit Grübeln könnte man die Liste noch auf mehrere Seiten erweitern. 
Auch ziemlich lustig von Leuten als Hasskappe, Schattensterber, Totkrieger, Wasteslot bezeichnet zu werde. 

 "Oh noez, wir haben nen SW in der Gruppe..das Scenario kann nichts werden."

Trifft nicht auf mich zu, aber viele Klassenkollegen dürfen sich das täglich anhören...

Naja genug OT geweint, ich mag den SW ja trotzdem, und versuche das Beste rauszuholen, was mir auch eigentlich recht gut gelingt. 

@ Xottel: Arrgh!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmmm...


----------



## Ascían (10. Juni 2009)

Doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pulla_man (10. Juni 2009)

ich muss auch zugeben, dass auf averland wirklich nur 3 gefährliche SW rumlaufen. 2 mit melee-specc, die halt unheimlich viel rüssi und so haben, und einer der kiten kann bis die heide weint. der rest ist eher schlecht, wenn man überhaupt mal einen sieht


----------



## Avenlan (10. Juni 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist Warhammer sowas von Scheiße geworden. 
Habe 3 40er chars auf Orderseite und keinerlei lust einen auszupacken außer vielleicht für LV. Stundenlanges gebietslocken und Kreisraiden ist sowas von Ätzend. Bombergruppen sind überall und über die Performence müssen wir garnicht erst reden. Abwechslung in WAR steht bei 0. All die jenigen die schreiben "Ich werd noch weiterspielen und hoffe das es besser wird" sind meiner meinung nach blind in Warhammer gefangen. Meiner Meinung wird NICHTS besser. Nach dem Patch ist der AE größtenteils weg, aber ob nun ein Spalter AE Spammt und alles killt oder nach dem Patch Singlespec rümläuft und dann alles 1-2hittet macht für mich nicht wirklich einen unterschied. Es gehen immer mehr leute verloren und auch komplette gilden. Ich z.b packe meine chars nur noch für lv aus mehr nicht. Inzwischen zeit spiele ich mit vielen leuten aus unserer Warhammer Allianz das Spiel AION auf China Server. Denn dieses Spiel ist der Oberhammer

AION
+Klasse Performence
+Tolle Grafik
+Super Serverstabilität
+Ausgefeiltes Klassensystem ohne FOTM
+Spitzen Craftsystem (Alles lässt sich bauen bis hin zu Goldenen sachen)
+Klasse PVP System (Riesiges PVP Gebiet mit Festungen, Artefakten u.s.w außerdem kann im fliegen gekämpft werden)
+Nach 2Monaten bereits in Asien 2,5Millionen Accounts (wenns Weltweit so weiter geht könnte es vielleicht an WoW rankommen)

WARHAMMER
-Performence reinster Schrott (Bugs,Lags u.s.w)
-Naja alle Rüstungen sehen gleich aus selbst bei high lvl equip sehen manche sachen aus wie teile aus lvl20 (Rüstungen in AION)
-Klassen in Warhammer werden sich Realmübergreifend immer Ähnlicher bis irgenwann Absolut Identisch
-Craftsystem in Warhammer sowas von Schrott (Talismane bauen oder tränke) 
-PVP besteht meiner meinung nur noch aus Kreisraiden und stundenlangen Gebietlocken
-Was AION in 2monaten an Accounts hat wird WAR nie erreichen. Derzeitiger Stand Warhammer Onine 300K Accounts nach 8-9Monaten


Naja so steh ich zu Warhammer und zu Patch 1.3

Gruß Avenlan


----------



## Kairon26 (10. Juni 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Komisch ... warum sind der Knockdown unserer Heiler oder deren Silence häufig ein wipegrund für uns im Scenario? Gut Getimed mit einem assist auf einen Heiler kann das verherrende Folgen haben.
> 
> MfG Michael



Lesen -> verstehen, dieses Grundprinzip wird bereits den Kleinkindern in der Grundschule beigebracht. Etweder warst du während den Stunden mit deinem Gameboy beschäftigt oder die Schule ist ein Fremdwort für dich. 

Wenn du meinen Post anständig gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen das ich vom TANK rede. Was dein pew pew Sigi alles kann, interessiert mich garnicht.

----



ExInferis schrieb:


> So ein Gejammere über nichts. Wirklich!
> 
> Und was die Bombergruppen, frage ich mich warum ihr euch da so schwer tut. Wie sieht denn so eine Gruppe im Schnitt aus? Siggi und BWs auf der einen Seite, Sorc und Jünger/Zelot auf der anderen Seite.
> Sowas ist doch auszuhebeln und das ohne die entsprechende Gegengruppe, sondern mit einem guten Mix und Teamarbeit.
> ...



So Kollege,

Aus deinem Text quillt ja förmlich die Poesie. Sag mal meinst du das eigentlich ernst was du da schreibst, oder ist das mehr eine Abbildung deiner Fantasie? 
Die Welt schreit aus allen Löchern das Bombertrupps alle umholzen und du agrumentierst mit: "mit einem guten Mix und Teamarbeit" ? Ich schildere dir jetzt mal wie das so abgeht;

KT 1 steht am SFZ und es warten alle sabbernd auf die 300 Ruf.

Bombergrp aus: Sigi, Erzi, Ritter, IB, BW, BW nähert sich dem SFZ.

KT 1 Leader schreit wie wild, "Bombergrp inc" und KT 1 macht sich bereit für den inc.

Bombergrp lauft ins SFZ und die Pew Pew Party kann beginnen

Bevor man auch nur sagen kann, dass der Erzi oder Sigi gefocust wird liegen 4 Leute im Dreck. Im TS schreien dann diese wie wild, "*Altaaaa, maan ich war im Stun und aufeinmal down"*
Ich krieg ne Kriese und frage mich, wie 6 Mann einen ganzen KT auseinander nehmen... 

Dieses Beispiel, beruht so ziemlich auf meine erste Konfrontation mit enem Bombertrupp.

Jetzt frag ich mich echt, wie du auf diesen "mörderischen", "abstrakten" und völlig "ungewöhnlichen" Einfall kommst: 
"Eine Gruppe, zusammen im TS. 2 Tanks, 1 Nahkampf DD plus 1 Range-DD und 2 Supp-Healer oder plus 2 Range-DDs und 1 Full-Healer reichen um jede Bombergruppe zu legen wenn sich jeder auf seine Position und Rolle besinnt."

Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst? Du schreibst in einem vorherigen Post, dass du bereits im T4 zu genüge warst und nicht nur den lvl 24er Jünger hast (aus der Sigi) Biste sicher, das wir vom gleichen Spiel reden?

Zusammengefasst:

- Das Argument, mit einer 6 Mann grp bestehend aus (siehe weiter oben) ist völliger Schwachsinn.
- Dein Militär-Zitat, beruht auf wahren Fakten doch in keinster Weise koppelbar mit der Situation im T4
- "Bitte, bitte fangt doch mal an über eure eigene Klasse hinaus wirklich zu überlegen", Schön das wenigstens einer seine Klasse beherrscht?

----

P.s Der absolute Kick ist, du fragst echt was am SW schlecht ist? Persönlichkeitsprobleme oder Tomaten auf den Augen? -> Ascian wirds dir erläutern.


Entschuldigt die "provokante" Art des Posts, doch musste dies raus.

Schönen Arbeitstag wünsch ich euch.

Kay


----------



## Ascían (10. Juni 2009)

Leider hat AION so ekelhaft androgyne Charaktermodelle, und für jemanden der absolut überhaupt nicht auf Mangazeugs steht, ist das der reinste Horror. Da kann das Spiel so gut sein wie es will.

Edit @ Kairon26:

Bombergruppen sind nun wirklich kein Problem. Squig-Assisttrains schon eher. Weiß wirklich nicht wie jemand mit Bombergruppen nicht klarkommen kann...


----------



## Shintuargar (10. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> -Was AION in 2monaten an Accounts hat wird WAR nie erreichen. Derzeitiger Stand Warhammer Onine 300K Accounts nach 8-9Monaten



Es wäre interessant (und einen Vergleich wert), wenn AION ebenfalls nur in den USA und Europa released wäre. 2,5 Millionen im asiatischen Bereich halte ich für noch nicht so prall (bei allein etwas über einer Milliarde Chinesen, da ist der Rest Asiens noch gar nicht mit dabei).

Wäre Warhammer in Asien gestartet, wären es vermutlich auch mehr als 300k.

Finde es aber es aber putzig zu sehen, wie das nächste Spiel gehypt wird. Aber "wir" WoW Spieler durften solche Beiträge ja auch monatelang über uns ergehen lassen (WAR is coming)...


----------



## Avenlan (10. Juni 2009)

Du musst bedenken es ist in ASIEN erst 2Monate auf dem Markt gelten die 2,5 Accounts für den Start des Games und es werden viele viele Folgen. Und eines noch das Spiel lief schon in der Koreanischen Open Beta besser bei viel mehr Spielern als bei Warhammer heute.


----------



## Norjena (10. Juni 2009)

Kairon26 schrieb:


> Lesen -> verstehen, dieses Grundprinzip wird bereits den Kleinkindern in der Grundschule beigebracht. Etweder warst du während den Stunden mit deinem Gameboy beschäftigt oder die Schule ist ein Fremdwort für dich.
> 
> Wenn du meinen Post anständig gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen das ich vom TANK rede. Was dein pew pew Sigi alles kann, interessiert mich garnicht.



Mehr als flamen kannst auch du nicht oder? Hättest du meinen ersten Post gelesen und vor allem, verstanden wäre das hier nicht nötig.

Schonmal zb ne Hexenkriegern gespielt? Du kommst mit Pech nichtmal an die Melees ran weil man vorher im AoE stirbt, und sagt bitte nicht ein Tank hät nichts aus, allein der Widerstand, die Rüstungs sowie die Block und hohe Störchance machen einen Tank deutlich überlebensfähiger als nen Stoffi Meleedd, natürlich sind Tanks weder OP nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen, aber die große "A****"karte" haben sie auch nicht gezogen.

Dazu kommt, worum es mir in meinem ersten Post eigentlich ging, AoE CC>AoE Dmg, das erste was passiert wenn irgendwie Gegner kommen, AoE Käseglocke, AoE Slow, kommt man frei oder nutzt entsprechende Fähigkeiten ist weit hinter den Melees bei den Heiler>AoE Knockdown, läuft der ab>AoE Stun, oder AoE Knochback etc etc....man ist geslowt, man ist gerootet, gestunnt, oder man fliegt durch die Gegend, ist man grade nichts dergleichen warten man auf Respawn.

AION
+Klasse Performence  Schon gespielt? Ich kann dazu nix sagen.
+Tolle Grafik Ich finde sie hässlich.
+Super Serverstabilität Schon gespielt? Aus Asien hört man eigentlich wenig wies da läuft, vl alles Propaganda?
+Ausgefeiltes Klassensystem ohne FOTMDas stellt sich sowieso erst später heraus, zudem es gibt nur eine Rasse oder? Alle sehen gleich Scheiße aus? Naja....
+Spitzen Craftsystem (Alles lässt sich bauen bis hin zu Goldenen sachen)Danke, meine Spielzeit ist begrenzt und die nutze ich gerne für Dinge die Spaß machen, irgenwelche Pseudoberufe skillen ist das nervigste in MMOs überhaupt
+Klasse PVP System (Riesiges PVP Gebiet mit Festungen, Artefakten u.s.w außerdem kann im fliegen gekämpft werden)Allein die Tatsache das man hässliche Flügel hat zerstört mein Interesse an dem Spiel vollkommen, ich wette zu 95% wird die deutsche Meckercommuntiy, die übrigens international bekannt ist auch hier an allem was auszusetzen haben.
+Nach 2Monaten bereits in Asien 2,5Millionen Accounts (wenns Weltweit so weiter geht könnte es vielleicht an WoW rankommen)Qeulle? Zudem sind in Asien gekaufte Spiele=Aktive Accounts, demnach hätte WAR auch über 1,5Millionen, dazu kommt, Asien ist mit Abstand der größte Markt weltweit, viele SPiele wie WAR zb gibt es dort noch garnicht. Im übrigen lässt sich nach 2 Moanaten wenig darüber sagen ob sich das Spiel auf diesem Stand halten wird.


----------



## Kairon26 (10. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Mehr als flamen kannst auch du nicht oder? Hättest du meinen ersten Post gelesen und vor allem, verstanden wäre das hier nicht nötig.
> 
> Schonmal zb ne Hexenkriegern gespielt? Du kommst mit Pech nichtmal an die Melees ran weil man vorher im AoE stirbt, und sagt bitte nicht ein Tank hät nichts aus, allein der Widerstand, die Rüstungs sowie die Block und hohe Störchance machen einen Tank deutlich überlebensfähiger als nen Stoffi Meleedd, natürlich sind Tanks weder OP nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen, aber die große "A****"karte" haben sie auch nicht gezogen.
> 
> Dazu kommt, worum es mir in meinem ersten Post eigentlich ging, AoE CC>AoE Dmg, das erste was passiert wenn irgendwie Gegner kommen, AoE Käseglocke, AoE Slow, kommt man frei oder nutzt entsprechende Fähigkeiten ist weit hinter den Melees bei den Heiler>AoE Knockdown, läuft der ab>AoE Stun, oder AoE Knochback etc etc....man ist geslowt, man ist gerootet, gestunnt, oder man fliegt durch die Gegend, ist man grade nichts dergleichen warten man auf Respawn.



Ein Flame bezüglich Tank, aujedenfall ist der angebracht. Ja ich spiele ne Hexe und ich muss immerwieder nur lachen, wenn ich auf dem Weg zu den anderen Stoffis umfalle und ich werde NICHT mal von jemandem ins Target genommen. Nein es ist nur der AOE Schlag des Slayers oder der alg. AOE der mich umholzt. Beim BW angekommen hab ich gefühlte 3,78523 Sekunden Zeit mein Schneiden, Küsschen, Finisher zu hauen. Das Leid der Stoffis, somit auch der Hexe ist mir bestens bekannt.

Das genau der M2 vom BW zur Haupt"wipe" Ursache führt sollte jedem klar sein. Wenn ich als Tank bereits im Stun umgehauen werde, ist es bei ner Hexe nur ein Kinderspiel.

Man ist sich in den grössten Kreisen einig was behoben werden muss: Der massAoeroXorDmg und dieser verdammte übertriebene CC.


----------



## Avenlan (10. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele Aion seit 2Monaten LIve in Asian und davor etliche Monate beta. Wenn du dir meinen Thread mal genau durchlesen würdest dann wäre dir das aufgefallen. Man muss diese Mangasache mögen das stimmt aber WoW hat ne Comicgrafik und es spielen auch genug.

hier mal ein BLOG von buffed dazu (Buffed BLOG)
Ich war dabei (Open Beta Korea Rekord)

Gruß AVENLAN


----------



## Norjena (10. Juni 2009)

Kairon26 schrieb:


> Man ist sich in den grössten Kreisen einig was behoben werden muss: Der massAoeroXorDmg und dieser verdammte übertriebene CC.



Damit sind wir uns ja einig.

Nochmal zu Aion, sie passen das Spiel ja stark an den westlichen markt an, mal sehen was da rauskommt, wenn kostenlose Probekeys gibt schau ich mirs auch an, kaufen werde ich in anbetracht des kommenden Guild Wars 2 und Star Wars The old Repuplic nicht. (außer der Probekey überzeugt mich)


----------



## pulla_man (10. Juni 2009)

ich muss auch zugeben, dass mich diese mangagrafik keines wegs reizt. wenn ich nen krieger oder wahtever spielen will, dann soll man ihm das auch ansehen. leider hat ascian mit dem androgynen aussehen vollkommen recht. als würde ich tim von tokio hotel spielen.

dementsprechend fällt aion für mich flach. was mich in nächster zeit reizt ist definitiv: street fighter 4 fürn pc und dann noch starcraft2 sollte es dieses jahr noch kommen


----------



## ExInferis (10. Juni 2009)

Kairon26 schrieb:


> So Kollege,
> 
> Aus deinem Text quillt ja förmlich die Poesie. Sag mal meinst du das eigentlich ernst was du da schreibst, oder ist das mehr eine Abbildung deiner Fantasie?
> Die Welt schreit aus allen Löchern das Bombertrupps alle umholzen und du agrumentierst mit: "mit einem guten Mix und Teamarbeit" ? Ich schildere dir jetzt mal wie das so abgeht;
> ...




Waren wir schon mal zusammen in der Grabbelkiste, dass ich Dein Kollege bin?
Und ja, ich meine das was ich schreibe, sonst würde ich es nämlich nicht schreiben.

Findest Du es nicht seltsam, dass mehr Leute als nur ich sagen, dass Bombergruppen nicht so das Problem darstellen wenn eine aufeinander eingespielte und gemischte Gruppe auftaucht? Also scheint die Idee nicht so abstrakt zu sein und ich kein Kandinsky, Miro oder Ottmar Alt des WAR.
Bombergruppen sind zu spezialisiert und ihnen fehlt die Flexibilität. Durch diese Spezialisierung mögen sie in einem Bereich sehr stark sein, aber auch wiederum sehr anfällig für andere Dinge.
Und wir reden von dem gleichen Spiel.

Wenn ihr nur da steht und euch auf den "Inc" einer Bombergruppe vorbereitet, sorry, dann habt ihr es verdient von einer Gruppe auseinander genommen zu werden. Strategie scheint sich bei manchen wirklich nur auf eine Position und ein direktes Vorgehen zu beschränken.
Das aber eine Schlacht mehrdimensional ist, da denkt scheinbar kaum jemand dran.
Binden von Gegner;
Aufteilen einer "Schlachtgruppe";
Umfassendes vorgehen;
Flankenbewegungen.
Das sind doch alles Begriffe die jedem der angeblich was von Stratgie versteht oder meint strategisch vorzugehen, geläufig sein sollte. Nicht nur auf MMOs bezogen, sondern so auch transferierbar auf Schach, diverse andere Brettspiele bis hin zu realen militärischen Konflikten.
Ich behaupte nicht, dass ich meine Klasse(n) beherrsche. Dafür liege ich noch oft genug im Dreck, aber ich behaupte mal einfach ich beschäftige mich genug mit meiner und mit den anderen Klassen um eben die Möglichkeiten zu sehen. Und das ist alles was ich anprangere.
Aber ist einfach Scheuklappen-Denken auszupacken und nur in eine Richtung zu schauen, weil es kein "Weitwinkel" benötigt und so dem Konsum sehr nahe kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was den SW angeht frage ich eben nach an Leute die Erfahrung im Spiel damit haben um in die entsprechende Richtung schauen zu können um sie entweder zu verstehen oder es in irgendeiner Art und Weise widerlegen zu können.

So, ich hoffe nun ich habe für Dich genug Poesie ausgetauscht gegen allegorische Eloquenz.


----------



## Norjena (10. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Das aber eine Schlacht mehrdimensional ist, da denkt scheinbar kaum jemand dran.
> Binden von Gegner;
> Aufteilen einer "Schlachtgruppe";
> Umfassendes vorgehen;
> Flankenbewegungen.



WAR besteht großteils aus offenem RvR, dort kann jeder mitmachen und jeder sollte mitmachen, Absprache kann ich fordern wenn man instaziertes PvP wie zb Arena spielt oder E-Sports betreibt. Aber in einem Massenzerg in dem sicherlich 50% der Leute einfach nur mitrennen um etwas Spaß zu haben kann ich nicht verlangen das sie sich vorher durch Militärische Taktikbücher wälzen, die Taktiken der großen Strategen inlusive des Altertums auswendig lernen und sofort auf Befehl hin genau das tun was im TS verlangt wird (wenn sie überhaupt im TS ) sind.


----------



## Avenlan (10. Juni 2009)

Für alle die es interessiert seht euch das Klassenvideo an
Die Klassen in AION
Reihenfolge der gezeigten klassen
Gladiator (Plattentragener DD)
Templer (Die Tank Klasse im Spiel)
Ranger (Also die Bogen Klasse)
Assasine (Spiel ich selber) sehr geil
Source (Die Glaskanone Schlechthin)
Spiritmaster (Source mit PET)
Cleric (Fullheilerklasse in Kettenrüstung)
Chantor (sehr starker DD mit heals und buffs für gruppen ausgestattet)


----------



## ExInferis (10. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> WAR besteht großteils aus offenem RvR, dort kann jeder mitmachen und jeder sollte mitmachen, Absprache kann ich fordern wenn man instaziertes PvP wie zb Arena spielt oder E-Sports betreibt. Aber in einem Massenzerg in dem sicherlich 50% der Leute einfach nur mitrennen um etwas Spaß zu haben kann ich nicht verlangen das sie sich vorher durch Militärische Taktikbücher wälzen, die Taktiken der großen Strategen inlusive des Altertums auswendig lernen und sofort auf Befehl hin genau das tun was im TS verlangt wird (wenn sie überhaupt im TS ) sind.



Aber Du verstehst was ich meine.
Klar rennen viele mit um nur Spaß zu haben und das sollen sie auch ruhig. Aber die sind es ja auch nicht die sich beschweren, weil diese sich eben bewusst auch auf dieses lockere Spiel einlassen.
Meist beschweren sich doch die Leute, die der Ehrgeiz in erster Linie treibt und nicht der Spaß, weil sie in ihrem bestreben durch Konter-Spiel gebremst werden.

Aber manchmal ist man auch überrascht wie Spieler doch reagieren wenn das plötzlich einer ist, der Anweisungen gibt. Wäre nicht das erste SC was man auf diese Weise gedreht hat. Und das selbst in reinen Random-SCs. Also einfach mal ausprobieren.

Nur Norjena, ich glaube Du bist der letzte dem ich das sagen brauche. Also gilt mein Apell den vielen "übereifrigen" Meckertanten!


----------



## Norjena (10. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Für alle die es interessiert seht euch das Klassenvideo an
> Die Klassen in AION
> Templer (Die Tank Klasse im Spiel)



Die Templerin ladet 3mal vorm Schlagen irgendwelche Bunte Energie auf, was ist das? Sieht aus wie Dragonball, machen das mehere Klassen oder nur die?
Rassen gibts ja nur Menschen oder?

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Skillsystem und dem Equip aus, wird viel Wert auf Individualität gelegt oder trägt jeder das selbe Set?

Nur mal als Fragen vorab, wie schon erwähnt, ich kenne Aion nicht, bin jedoch immer vorsichtig wenn etwas in großen Tönen bejubelt wird, wobei ich auch ehrlich sagen muss, die Grafik in dem Video gefällt mir nicht ganz so gut, aber daran wird ja scheinbar auch gearbeitet.


----------



## Kairon26 (10. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> WAR besteht großteils aus offenem RvR, dort kann jeder mitmachen und jeder sollte mitmachen, Absprache kann ich fordern wenn man instaziertes PvP wie zb Arena spielt oder E-Sports betreibt. Aber in einem Massenzerg in dem sicherlich 50% der Leute einfach nur mitrennen um etwas Spaß zu haben kann ich nicht verlangen das sie sich vorher durch Militärische Taktikbücher wälzen, die Taktiken der großen Strategen inlusive des Altertums auswendig lernen und sofort auf Befehl hin genau das tun was im TS verlangt wird (wenn sie überhaupt im TS ) sind.



Mögen diese Wort auf ewig gesegnet sein. Ich danke dir :-)
Praktisch 1:1 was ich denke. 

Die Antwort für deine überlegene Taktiken auf dem Schlachtfeld ExInferis .


----------



## ExInferis (10. Juni 2009)

Kairon26 schrieb:


> Mögen diese Wort auf ewig gesegnet sein. Ich danke dir :-)
> Praktisch 1:1 was ich denke.
> 
> Die Antwort für deine überlegene Taktiken auf dem Schlachtfeld ExInferis .




Tja, und wenn man sowas doch weiß, wird die Frage noch größer warum es dann so viele Whiner gibt wenn unkoordiniertes Vorgehen auf koordiniertes Vorgehen trifft. Da sollte es doch wohl eindeutig sein, was da überlegen ist, oder? ;-)
Bombergruppe = koordiniert / aufeinander angepasst > marodierende Horden.
Auf beiden Seiten koordiniertes vorgehen entspricht einem Gleichstand.
Auf den Gegner angepasstes vorgehen würde dann ja wohl einem Vorteil bei dem angepassten entsprechen. Oder stimmst Du mir da nicht zu?
Oder liegt es da auch an dem Balancing wenn eine eingespielte Gruppe einem wilden zusammen gewürfeltem Pulk überlegen ist? Nein, sondern dann liegt es alleine an der Spielweise.
Und dass man etwa eine vierfache Übermacht aufbringen muss um eine vorbereitete, eingestimmte Gruppe überwältigen will, ist auch ein Erfahrungswert.

Aber egal... ich werde mich nie mit den Whiner harmonisieren können, da ich kein Mensch bin der es sich so einfach macht oder der auf Scheuklappen steht.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Juni 2009)

> AION
> +Klasse Performence Schon gespielt? Ich kann dazu nix sagen.
> +Tolle Grafik Ich finde sie hässlich.
> +Super Serverstabilität Schon gespielt? Aus Asien hört man eigentlich wenig wies da läuft, vl alles Propaganda?
> ...



Ich spiele auch Aion seit einer Weile, da man mit etwas gutem Willen und der Nutzung von Google gratis auf Chinesischen servern spielen kann. Auch wenn ich immer vorsichtig bin und das Spiel natürlich das Rad nicht neu erfindet, muss man Aion folgendes zugute halten:

+ Klasse Performance: Das kann ich so getrost unterschreiben. Die Grafik ist gut,  wenn auch nicht so der "übertrieben Hammer" wie das von einigen propagiert wird. Über den Stil kann man streiten, aber das Wasser sieht sehr schön aus, die Umgebung ist stimmig, die Charaktere detailreich. Grafisch kommt es natürlich an AoC bei weitem nicht heran, von den Schatten usw. auch nicht an HDRO mit Directx10. Doch es sieht gut aus und läuft sehr flüssig (immer über 50 frames bei allem ganz oben und 8x AA - q6600, 4GB RAM, Ati4870 512 MB, Vista 32bit).

+ Tolle Grafik: Wie erwähnt, ist Aion im Manga-Asia-stil gehalten. Diese besondere Art von bunter Fantasy Welt (siehe FF reihe usw.) muss man mögen. Das Wort "hässlich" finde ich bei so etwas stark übertrieben. Die Grafik ist in jedem Fall ausgezeichnet gestaltet, durchdacht und liebevoll umgesetzt. Natürlich gefällt der Stil nicht jedem, aber die Grafik ist in ihrem Genre sehr gut.

+Super Serverstabilität (und auch Clientstabilität): Klares ja, auch wenn die Latenz auf einem Chinaserver nicht so berauschend ist, so hatte ich  bei etlichen Spielstunden noch keinen CTD, Crash, Lag, oder sonstwas.

+ Ausgefeiltes Klassensystem: Kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, so etwas stellt sich erst später heraus. Allerdings ist 





> Alle sehen gleich Scheiße aus?


 etwas unqualifiziert. Es gibt zwar "nur" zwei Rassen, aber die Charaktererstellung ermöglicht SEHR unterschiedliches aussehen (nichts was man aus anderen MMOs kennt bisher, auch AoC reicht an die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten nicht ansatzweise heran).  Man kann einen Charakter so unterschiedlich gestalten, dass die Verschiedenheit größer ist als bei manch anderem MMO der Unterschied zwischen zwei Rassen...

+Craftsystem: Ist gut, aber offensichtlich interessierst du dich dafür nicht. Wobei es natürlich Leute gibt, denen das Craften unheimlich viel Spaß bereitet.

+PVP-System: Dazu gebe ich lieber noch kein Urteil ab, so etwas kann ich erst beurteilen wenn ich 6 Monate gespielt habe. Wobei man sagen muss, dass es auch lächerlich ist bei jedem einzelnen Punkt dein Desinteresse zu Aion irgendwie unsachlich einzubringen (hier sinds die "hässlichen" Flügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, welche mit dem PVP-System an sich überhaupt nichts zu tun haben)


+ Nach 2 Monaten bereits 2,5 Mio Accounts: Das würde ich auch mit Vorsicht genießen, wie du schon sagst ist Asien der größte Markt. Eine Sache muss ich aber ganz klar unterstreichen:

Ich war bei WAR-Release dabei und bei AoC-Release. Vergleicht man das mit Aion, liegen einfach Welten dazwischen was die Aussage "final Version" betrifft. Aion ist nicht perfekt, aber es vermittelt einem wenigstens nicht das Gefühl, dass man eine Beta-Version spielen würde. Denkt man da an 

AoC:
-bugs ohne ende
-ctds
-kein directx10 
-kein pvp system
-schlecht durchdachte berufe
-kein endgame

oder an WAR:
-bugs ohne ende
-ctds
-sehr schlechte performance (nicht durch die "mäßige" optik zu rechtfertigen)
-lags ohne ende auch in szenarien (besonders in den ersten 2 monaten eigentlich nur mit speziellen addons richtig spielbar)
-serverabstürze
-das pathing der mobs


Dagegen läuft Aion zumindest gut, die Quests funktionieren, das Pathing der Mobs ebenso uvm.  Besonders gefesselt hat mich das Spiel bisher auch noch nicht, weil der Manga-Stil nicht mein Ding ist, die Sounds im Chinesischen Spiel mich ziemlich nerven (das komische gequike wenn man etwas zaubert) und es grundsätzlich natürlich das MMO-Genre nicht neu erfindet. Außerdem habe ich natürlich nicht vor wirklich langfristig auf China-servern zu spielen und bin somit nicht gewillt ernsthaft einen Charakter dort mit Motivation hochzuleveln sondern probiere einfach die Klassen aus.

Der Rest (und wie erfolgreich Aion sein wird in EU und den USA) steht in den Sternen. Wobei ich nach wie vor hartnäckig die Meinung vertrete, dass es nicht auf die Community zu schieben ist, dass AoC und WAR so extrem eingebrochen sind von den Spielerzahlen her (Release - 6 Monate danach), sondern vielmehr an gravierenden Mängeln in beiden Spielen lag.

Zumindest diese gravierenden Mängel scheint es in Aion (bisher) nicht zu geben.


----------



## pulla_man (10. Juni 2009)

auch wenn die AION diskussion offtopic ist, finde ich sie sehr interessant und würde die mods bitten uns hier weiter diskutieren zu lassen.



wie viele schon gesagt haben, muss man den grafikstil von AION mögen. sprich die mangagrafik. dieser stil gefällt mir leider überhaupt nicht, jedoch wurde ich in letzter zeit immer mehr und mehr davon überzeugt, dass die grafikengine stabil läuft. ich habe videos bei youtube gesehen, wo relativ grosse schlachten flüssig laufen, trotz der detailreichen grafik. früher war ich immer der meinung, dass auch bei der engine, spätestens bei einem pvp-geplänkel von 50vs50 die performance völlig versagt, videos auf youtube haben mich eines besseren belehrt.



ein weiterer kritikpunkt der mich unheimlich stört sind die flügel. ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, wie die sich im pvp auswirken. ich habe das spiel leider noch nciht gespielt, weil ich ehrlich gesagt zu faul bin, mir das spiel zu saugen und die chinesiche beta zu spielen. 
ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass die flügel im pvp spass bringen.



trotz meiner kritikpunkte werde ich mir das spiel mal anschauen sobald eine testversion verfügbar ist, oder mich die leute aus meinem umfeld überzeugen können, dass sich das spiel doch lohnt.



dennoch erwarte ich einen starken einbruch der mitgliederzahlen bei warhammer wenn AION released wird. spätestens dann, gibt es wohl für einige eine echte alternative. ich denke mythic wird sich stark ranhalten müssen, um die spieler zu binden, wenn sie zum AION release nicht sehr viele verluste in der spielerzahl miterleben wollen.


----------



## Norjena (10. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> +PVP-System: Dazu gebe ich lieber noch kein Urteil ab, so etwas kann ich erst beurteilen wenn ich 6 Monate gespielt habe. Wobei man sagen muss, dass es auch lächerlich ist bei jedem einzelnen Punkt dein Desinteresse zu Aion irgendwie unsachlich einzubringen (hier sinds die "hässlichen" Flügel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich die Grafik hässlich finde, finde ich sie hässlich und schreibe es auch, wenn sie anderen gefällt ist das für diejenigen Ok, an meiner Meinung ändert das genauswenig wie meine an deren Meinung.

Der Qoute mit Pvp und Flügeln stimmt, es stand, es gibt Flug Pvp, da man aber ohne die Flügel wohl nicht fliegen kann betreffen diese das PvP durchaus, denn anschauen werde ich sie müssen, gefallen sie mir nicht ist das ein dicker Minuspunkt für das "Flugpvp".

Ich habe mit keinem Satz gesagt das Aion schlecht ist, nur das es mir nicht sonderlich gefällt, das sind 2 paar Stiefel. Gewisses Interesse besteht meinerseits durchaus, aber eher an der "westlichen" Version, die jetzige gefällt mir nicht, ist einfach zuviel "Geleuchte" usw, ist, so finde ich noch schlimmer als Guild Wars (dort geht es aber noch, wobei es teilweiße auch etwas nerig ist)

An Exfenris, der Unterschied zwischen einer Bomberstamm, und zb einer Singeltarget Assiststamm ist einfach der, die Bomberstamm kann in der selben mindestens doppelt so viele Leute zerlegen. 

Zudem ist eine richtige Assiststamm auch nocht etwas schwerer zu koordinieren.
Auch gehts es mit hauptsächlich um AoE CC, von 2 Spielstunden sitze ich gefühl 30Minuten im CC weitere 30 verbringe ich mit wieder hinlaufem von Spawnpunkt und die anderen 60 darf ich dann glücklich versuchen, Betonung auf versuchen, einen Heiler zu töden, aber dank AoE Heilungsspam machen die teilweiße nichtmal Anstalten wegzulaufen die heilen einfach weiter, und auch wenn die SC Statistik nicht aussagekräftig ist, so stehe ich doch meistens relativ gut da. Relativ mit Beziehung auf andere Vertreter/innen meiner Klasse. (meine Subjektive Meinung)

Im übrigen gehts es hier nicht "nur" um Bomberstamms, sondern allgemein, jeder, fast egal wer macht AoE Schaden, da braucht man keine Stamm um bereits beim ranlaufen im AoE zu sterben, das schafft auch "fast" jeder rdn, leider. Ich möchte weder AoE todnerfen, noch Singeltargetdmg in den Himmel buffen, noch das Spiel zu einer riesigen Arena mit Absprache machen, sondern ein Mittelmaß.


----------



## Salute (10. Juni 2009)

pulla_man schrieb:


> wenn ich nen krieger oder wahtever spielen will, dann soll man ihm das auch ansehen. leider hat ascian mit dem androgynen aussehen vollkommen recht. als würde ich tim von tokio hotel spielen.



Dank relativ umgangreichen Möglichkeiten, deinen Charackter zu erstellen kannst du auch deinem Krieger "eine Hackfresse" und kräftiges Ausssehen verpassen. Dazu kommt, das Kriegerklassen generell an ihrer Haltung bzw Emotes zu erkennen sind. Also wer halbwegs mit dem Chareditor umgehen kann wird sich auch eine individuellere Spielfigur erstellen als es derzeit in anderen MMOs möglich ist.

Btw ich hab AION auch eine ganze Weile in der Chin-Beta gespielt.


----------



## pulla_man (10. Juni 2009)

Salute schrieb:


> Dank relativ umgangreichen Möglichkeiten, deinen Charackter zu erstellen kannst du auch deinem Krieger "eine Hackfresse" und kräftiges Ausssehen verpassen. Dazu kommt, das Kriegerklassen generell an ihrer Haltung bzw Emotes zu erkennen sind. Also wer halbwegs mit dem Chareditor umgehen kann wird sich auch eine individuellere Spielfigur erstellen als es derzeit in anderen MMOs möglich ist.



jedoch bleiben diese mangatypischen frisuren und die helle haut etc. oder gibt es da auch möglichkeiten den charakter nicht so androgyn aussehen zu lassen?


----------



## Salute (10. Juni 2009)

Die Farbe kannst du dir auch selber aussuchen. Das einzige was nicht zu ändern ging, war die Augenfarbe der Asmodier. Aber diese sind eh meistens am leuchten. Das einzige Manko meinerseits waren die Frisuren Vielfalt, aber auch da kann man Alternativen finden, die nicht unbedigt mit Mangas in Verbindung zu bringen sind.

Und zu Norjena. Es gibt Zwar nur 2 spielbare Rassen in AION, aber durch den Chareditor kannst du dir von einem Zwerg, über einen Elfen bis hin zu einem Dämon oder Katzenmenschen (letzteren zumindest auf der Seite der Asmodier) alles und in jeder Körpergröße und fast jeder Konfektionsgröße erstellen.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Juni 2009)

> Der Qoute mit Pvp und Flügeln stimmt, es stand, es gibt Flug Pvp, da man aber ohne die Flügel wohl nicht fliegen kann betreffen diese das PvP durchaus, denn anschauen werde ich sie müssen, gefallen sie mir nicht ist das ein dicker Minuspunkt für das "Flugpvp".
> 
> Ich habe mit keinem Satz gesagt das Aion schlecht ist, nur das es mir nicht sonderlich gefällt, das sind 2 paar Stiefel.



Wenn du die Flügel "hässlich" findest, dann gehört das aber wohl eher in die Sparte - mir gefällt der Manga-Stil nicht (oder die grafische Gestaltung der Flügel). Ich finde es nur nicht besonders gut, dass du auf einzelne Punkte eingehst (von denen du offensichtlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hast) und dann ein grafisches Features auf diesen Punkt überträgst, um zu sagen, dass du ihn schlecht findest.

Grob zusammengefasst, du findst Aion "hässlich" und in jedem Aspekt des Spiels sieht man auch die Grafik - ergo ist alles hässlich?

Außerdem gibt es kein spezielles "Flugpvp" man kann nur eben mit Flügeln am Rücken genauso kämpfen wie am Boden ohne Flügel. Insofern, kann es nach wie vor kein Minuspunkt für das "Flugpvp" sein. Das ist genauso schwachsinnig wie wenn du jetzt in WAR hergehst und behauptest Open-RVR ist scheiße weil die Mounts hässlich sind und ich oft Leute auf Mounts sehe....



> Ich habe mit keinem Satz gesagt das Aion schlecht ist, nur das es mir nicht sonderlich gefällt, das sind 2 paar Stiefel.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Nur, und ich wiederhole mich hier, sind es auch 2 paar Stiefel ob man etwas zum PVP-System zu sagen hat (welches du anscheinend nicht kennst), zum Flugkampf (welchen du auch nicht kennst, dem du aber wohl skeptisch gegenüberstehst) oder zu einem grafischen Feature (die Flügel, die man auch außerhalb des PVPs hat und die auch prinzipiell als Reisesystem in Aion dienen).

Ich bin nur nicht glücklich mit der Verzerrung der Argumente. Ein Kaffee ist auch nicht schlecht, bloß weil die Kellnerin die ihn bringt dir nicht gefällt. Natürlich kannst du trotzdem sagen, das Café gefällt dir insgesamt nicht, und du gehst nicht mehr hin. Es liegt jedoch dann an der "hässlichen" Kellnerin und nicht am Kaffee (von dem du glaubst er sei schlecht, weil die Kellnerin "hässlich" ist, den du aber noch nie getrunken hast...).

Over and out!

PS: 





> aber eher an der "westlichen" Version, die jetzige gefällt mir nicht, ist einfach zuviel "Geleuchte" usw.



Davon, dass das Spiel so gravierend überarbeitet wird (inklusive aller möglichen grafischen Effekte, Charaktere usw.) weiß ich nichts. In der EU wird es:
a) ein anderes Bezahlmodell geben (Chinesen zahlen pro Zeit die sie spielen)
b) andere Sprachausgabe 

ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass am Rest des Spiels großartig viel verändert wird (zumindest die Screenshots der EU-Beta lassen nichts dergleichen vermuten).


----------



## Norjena (10. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich bin nur nicht glücklich mit der Verzerrung der Argumente. Ein Kaffee ist auch nicht schlecht, bloß weil die Kellnerin die ihn bringt dir nicht gefällt. Natürlich kannst du trotzdem sagen, das Café gefällt dir insgesamt nicht, und du gehst nicht mehr hin. Es liegt jedoch dann an der "hässlichen" Kellnerin und nicht am Kaffee (von dem du glaubst er sei schlecht, weil die Kellnerin "hässlich" ist, den du aber noch nie getrunken hast...).



Genau das habe ich geschrieben, mir gefallen diese Flügel nicht, sie sind also für das PvP das es anscheinend gibt ein Minuspunkt, ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt das ich das PvP allgemein schlecht finde. Doch ein Minuspunkt ist eben einer, auch wenn das PvP dennoch sehr gut/spaßig ist, bleibt dieser Minuspunkt.

Ich habe zudem auch nie behauptet das Aion komplett hässlich ist, würde es mir auf gar keinen Fall gefallen hätte ich, die Seite oben nicht Fragen bezüglich der Klassen und des auf der Vorseite geposteten Videos gestellt. Die Grafik ist mir eben doch wichtig, wenn ich spiele komme ich schlecht darum sie nicht anzuschauen, wenn sie mir absolut nicht gefallen würde (was sie nicht tut, ich find sie "nur" hässlich und nicht abscheulich, zugegeben, meine erste Formulierung war diesbezüglich leicht übertrieben)

Was die Leichteffekte angeht muss man erstmal warten wie die Optionen aussehen, je nachdem kann man das ganze vieleicht auf ein "erträglicheres" Maß drosseln. Das ich allgemein vom Spiel wenig weiß habe ich ja als erstes geschrieben. Daran hat sich aber durch die Posts schon etwas geändert, wobei mich die Antworten auf meine Fragen oben immernoch interessieren würden. (außer mit der Rasse, die wurde schon beantwortet)


----------



## Salute (10. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Skillsystem und dem Equip aus, wird viel Wert auf Individualität gelegt oder trägt jeder das selbe Set?



Sets kannst du dir im Verlauf selber einfärben, Ansonsten kaufst du dir jeden 3. (teilweise Klassen abhängig) Stufenaufstieg Skills (die dann auch in verschiedene Kombos miteinfließen) von deinem Lehrer und ab lvl 20 kannst du Stigmata ( http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=322 ) verwenden.


Zu den Kombos: "Ein taktischer Aspekt, der sowohl beim PvE, als auch beim PvP eine wichtige Rolle spielen wird, sind sogenannte Kombos.
Wie es der Name schon verrät, beschreibt dieser Begriff eine Kombination von Fertigkeiten. Dabei werden bestimmte Fertigkeiten erst anwählbar, wenn kurz vorher eine zu der Kombo gehörige Fertigkeit benutzt wurde.

Ein mögliches Beispiel könnte so aussehen:

1. Fertigkeit: Man greift den Gegner an und macht zusätzlich Schaden.
2. Fertigkeit: Man wirft den Gegner zu Boden (erst nach Nutzen von Fertigkeit 1 möglich).
3. Fertigkeit: Wenn der Gegner am Boden liegt, fügt man zusätzlichen Schaden hinzu (erst nach Nutzen von Fertigkeit 2 möglich).

Die Anwendung von Kombos ermöglicht also in kurzer Zeit sehr viel Schaden auszuteilen. "

Quelle: http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=167

Edit: dazu haben einige Kombos Abzweigungen die man wählen kann, um so nicht immer den gleichen Ablauf zu haben. Dann gibt es auch welche die man erst starten kann, wenn man parriert hat (wie zB bei den Kriegerklassen).

MfG


----------



## OldboyX (10. Juni 2009)

> Genau das habe ich geschrieben, mir gefallen diese Flügel nicht, sie sind also für das PvP das es anscheinend gibt ein Minuspunkt, ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt das ich das PvP allgemein schlecht finde. Doch ein Minuspunkt ist eben einer, auch wenn das PvP dennoch sehr gut/spaßig ist, bleibt dieser Minuspunkt.



Das ist es eben was ich nicht verstehe. Dir gefällen die Flügel nicht, was ein Minuspunkt für Aion als Ganzes und für die Grafik (Flügel) sein mag. Mit dem PVP-System haben sie nichts zu tun.

Ansonsten ist schlechtes Crafting ein Minuspunkt fürs PVP - da man im PVP gecraftete Items verwenden kann?

Die übertrieben "leuchtenden" Zaubereffekte sind ein Minuspunkt fürs PVP - da auch dort gezaubert wird?

Die Manga-Grafik ist ein Minuspunkt fürs PVP - da auch das PVP in dieser Grafik erstrahlt?

Ich finde es einfach komplett unlogisch und eine unnötige Verwirrung der Kategorien, wenn du ein grafisches Features auf das PVP-System überträgst. Aber hier kommen wir wohl auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Letzter Versuch:

Hätte man statt Flügel Mounts, oder Raktenpacks, oder Magische Propeller am Rücken (oder weiß der Geier), so wäre es grafisch anders, aber am PVP-System würde es nichts ändern...

Wenn du dem Flug-PVP als Mechanik skeptisch gegenüberstehst (weil du dir nichts darunter vorstellen kannst, oder Angst hast, dass es buggy abläuft, oder man immer einfach wegfliegen kann, uvm.), dann sind das andere Dinge, die auch wirklich mit dem PVP-System zu tun haben. Doch das Aussehen der Flügel --- not.


----------



## pulla_man (10. Juni 2009)

was mich interessieren würde, dienen die flügel nur zur schnelleren fortbewegung? sind sie also "nur" mounts in diesem spiel, oder kann man damit wirklich fliegen und auch in die luft abheben, weil das ist etwas was mich persönlich stören würde. wenn man damit quasi nur in boden nähe gleiten könnte, dann könnte ich mich mit den flügeln anfreunden


----------



## OldboyX (10. Juni 2009)

Man kann wirklich fliegen - genau wie Flugmounts in WoW... nur halt optisch anders.

Die Flügel (bzw. die Flugzeit) sind jedoch zeitlich begrenzt - und man kann eben auch in der Luft "kämpfen" (auf Mounts in WoW kann man ja praktisch nichts machen).


----------



## Norjena (10. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das ist es eben was ich nicht verstehe. Dir gefällen die Flügel nicht, was ein Minuspunkt für Aion als Ganzes und für die Grafik (Flügel) sein mag. Mit dem PVP-System haben sie nichts zu tun.
> 
> Ansonsten ist schlechtes Crafting ein Minuspunkt fürs PVP - da man im PVP gecraftete Items verwenden kann?
> 
> ...



Die Flügel, das Geleuchte oder die Grafik im allgemeinen muss ich anschauen, natürlich hat sie mit dem PvP an sich nichts zu tun, doch wenn ich PvP machen will und mir die Grafik garnicht gefällt verschlechtert diese das Spielgefühl den Spielspaß doch etwas oder?

Oder ist es dir wenn du PvP machen willst vollkommen egal wie es aussieht auch wenn alle Charakter wie Tokio Hotel aussehen würden? (was sie ja zum Glück nicht tun)


Ich finde es einfach komplett unlogisch und eine unnötige Verwirrung der Kategorien, wenn du ein grafisches Features auf das PVP-System überträgst. Aber hier kommen wir wohl auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Für mich zählen nicht einfach nur Fakten wie zb. "das PvP System" ist sehr gut aufgebaut" Sondern eben das Spielgefühl als ganzes, es muss stimmig sein und mir gefallen, und genau dort kommt als springender Punkt die Grafik ins Spiel die dann auch meinen Spielspaß im PvP trübt, wie stark genau kann ich, da hast du Recht nicht genau beurteilen da ich noch nicht gespielt habe.

Letzter Versuch:

Hätte man statt Flügel Mounts, oder Raktenpacks, oder Magische Propeller am Rücken (oder weiß der Geier), so wäre es grafisch anders, aber am PVP-System würde es nichts ändern...
Das sich am PvP System nichts ändert stimmt, doch wenn mir eben diese anderen Dinge besser gefallen würden, wäre das PvP, oder in dem Fall ja dieses "Flugpvp" für mich aktraktiver. Wie schon gesagt, ich gehe nicht auf das PvP System alleine ein, sondern auf das Ergebnis, zu dem auch das grafische Umfeld gehört

Wenn du dem Flug-PVP als Mechanik skeptisch gegenüberstehst (weil du dir nichts darunter vorstellen kannst, oder Angst hast, dass es buggy abläuft, oder man immer einfach wegfliegen kann, uvm.), dann sind das andere Dinge, die auch wirklich mit dem PVP-System zu tun haben. Doch das Aussehen der Flügel --- not.
Auch hier kommts, wieder, ich habe nicht behauptet das ich das Flug PvP komplett schlecht finde, doch mir gefallen die Flügel eben nicht, sie wirken auf mich "störend", würden wir nun als Beispiel Star Wars spielen und mit einem Jetpack auf das gegenüberliegende Gebeute fliegen wäre das für mich sogar mit ein Grund ein Spiel zu kaufen. (übertrieben gesagt)


----------



## Mithriwan (10. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die Flügel, das Geleuchte oder die Grafik im allgemeinen muss ich anschauen, natürlich hat sie mit dem PvP an sich nichts zu tun, doch wenn ich PvP machen will und mir die Grafik garnicht gefällt verschlechtert diese das Spielgefühl den Spielspaß doch etwas oder?
> 
> Oder ist es dir wenn du PvP machen willst vollkommen egal wie es aussieht auch wenn alle Charakter wie Tokio Hotel aussehen würden? (was sie ja zum Glück nicht tun)
> 
> ...




War is coming!! *tröööt*


----------



## OldboyX (10. Juni 2009)

> War is coming!! *tröööt*



Verstehe ich nicht, ist das ein Insider-Witz? Hauptsache fullquote?


----------



## Avenlan (10. Juni 2009)

Hir haben ja einige nach den Rüstungen gefragt.

Ich kann eindeutig sagen das mit jedem lvl die Rüstungen immer fetter werden und keiner wie der andere aussieht.

Hier mal die High end Rüstungen und Waffen

^^^sollte dieser Link nicht funktionieren nehmt bitte den hier  dann auf media und dann screenshots dann thread "Hier mal die RICHTIG heißen Teile (Rüstungen und Waffen)"

Gruß Avenlan


----------



## Norjena (10. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Hier mal die High end Rüstungen und Waffen



Hm, naja gut, wems gefällt, für mich ist damit aber erstmal klar das ich auf andere Spiele warten, das einzige was mir etwas gefällt ist die Platte, die untere, ist das die Templerrüstung? Oder sind die nicht Klassenspezifisch?


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (10. Juni 2009)

Hm vielleicht hab ich keinen Geschmack, aber so dolle find ich die Rüstungen nu nicht..Vielleicht sehen die besser aus wenn man sie im Game sieht aber so hm..


----------



## Pymonte (10. Juni 2009)

Gibt es ein Set System in Aion? Dernn dann sehen am Ende wieder alle gleich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so toll find ich die unrealen bling bling leuchte Rüstungen nicht. Das ist ja noch schlimmer als WoW.


----------



## Hanfgurke (10. Juni 2009)

Naja bei einem Asia-MMO weiß man ja, dass die Optik meist stark polarisiert. Wenn's kein allzu heftiger Grinder is' und das PvP mit dem aus AoC mithalten kann (ja AoC hat PvP entgegen der Meinung einiger Forennutzer) dann sollte ich's testen.

À propos: Patch 1.3 (jetzt geht hier wieder um WAR) ohne Balancing rauszubringen finde ich schon ziemlich frech. Auf die Länder der Toten könnte ich auch noch etwas länger warten ... *sigh*


----------



## Pymonte (10. Juni 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> À propos: Patch 1.3 (jetzt geht hier wieder um WAR) ohne Balancing rauszubringen finde ich schon ziemlich frech. Auf die Länder der Toten könnte ich auch noch etwas länger warten ... *sigh*



siehst du und ich finde das nicht. Mir ist das Balancing derzeit doch recht Ralle, da ich eh nur wenig spielen kann. Aber auf die Länder freue ich mich schon riesig. Was bringt es mir, wenn ein paar Zahlen und Daten geändert werden, wenn nix neues dazukommt. Und auf fertigen Content warten ist ätzend.


----------



## spikki (10. Juni 2009)

Ich habe sooo lange auf den Patch 1.3 gewartet mit der Hoffnung,
daß ich meine Hexe wieder spielen und folgenden Wahnsinn verhindern kann,
denn genau dafür waren wir Hexen da ....

So     Mister Jeff Hickmann:
(mir ist doch alles scheiss egal, Hauptsache ich bekomme meine Tabletten
und habe damit lauter lustige bunte Vögel um meinen Kopf kreisen)

kurz anschauen bitte

http://www.warhammermovies.com/movieview.php?id=3179

dann überlegen warum so etwas möglich ist (kleiner Tipp : Patch 1.2 - 1.21) ??....

Erkläre mir mal wie es sein kann, daß dieser Schwachsinn über Monate nicht die nötige Beachtung findet.
Die HK war gedacht um Jagd auf genau solche Brüder zu machen und damit dieses
gebombe zu verhindern, der BW als Nahkämpfer (die angebliche Glaskanone)
also wer jetzt nicht lacht.
Ihr habt uns die Möglichkeit genommen zu steahlten,
Ihr habt uns den dringend notwendigen Burst-Dämäge genommen
Hier seht Ihr absoluten Ignoranten was daraus geworden ist.

Es reicht!

"Ihr habt soeben die automatische Verlängerung Eures Abonnements deaktiviert."

Ende  
__________________

_________________
Zitat einer HK: Ich bin gern Kamikazeflieger, aber machen die nicht vor dem Tod "bumm"? / sign


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Wieso gleich so unfreundlich?
> 
> Da du ja sehr bewandert in der englischen Grammatik zu sein scheinst, kannst du und sicherlich erklären wieso er nur die ersten beiden Fragen jedoch nicht die letzte Frage beantwortet.


Wie anderswo schon erwähnt erfordert das anhören eines Interviews in einer fremden Sprache Verständnis dafür das , obwohl der Mann kein Deutsch spricht, er Witze macht Ironie und Sarkasmus verwendet etc etc. Mangelt es aber schon an grundlegendem sprachlichen Verständnis, so das Zusammenhänge einfach zerhackt werden wie du das getan hast weil du den Witz nicht verstanden hast, wieso soll ich dann freundlich sein ? Meine Aussage gilt immer noch : Ist man der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig ober beherrscht sie nur unvollkommen, sollte man warten bis jemand der sich damit auskennt alles übersetzt hat... und es ansonsten sein lassen das Ganze zu kommentieren.




Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Und wegen dem lustig machen..
> Zwischen sagen und meinen ist ein großer Unterschied....wenn man natürlich Wort für Wort für sich übersetzt mag es vielleicht so klingen wie du geschrieben hast. Meiner Meinung nach schwert er alle über einen Kamm die whiner und die,die ernsthafte Kritik üben.


Und das schreibst du nachdem du bewiesen hast das dir alles an Sarkasmus und Ironie sowie Paul´s Witze entgangen sind ? Nachdem du bewiesen hast das deine Englischkenntnisse unzureichend sind ? Oh Hilfe ...


----------



## Dab0 (10. Juni 2009)

spikki schrieb:


> Ich habe sooo lange auf den Patch 1.3 gewartet mit der Hoffnung,
> daß ich meine Hexe wieder spielen und folgenden Wahnsinn verhindern kann,
> denn genau dafür waren wir Hexen da ....
> 
> ...




gähnn genau da gleiche findet man auch auf der gegenseite was soll also das geflenne?


----------



## Brummbör (10. Juni 2009)

so kann nur ein bw antworten.
naja wenn man bei der char auswahl nen ranged dd wählt und es dann gut findet plötzlich als bester melee mitten im gegnerischen zerg zu stehen und zu bomben, der versteht auch die fehler im warhammer pvp nicht.


----------



## heretik (10. Juni 2009)

Die Rüstungen sind übrigens klassenspezifisch.

Ich für meinen Teil hab diesen 08/15-Mangaquatsch so dermaßen über. Die Asmodier, die auf der dunklen Seite der zersplitterten Welt leben und sich durch Klauen und Mähnen an ihre garstige Umwelt angepasst haben, sind, wie könnte es anders sein, ebenso hübsche Milchbubis und -mädels wie die braven und sonnenverwöhnten Elyos, nur eben mit spitzen Fingern.

Der gesamte Look des Spiels ist so dermaßen glattpoliert und austauschbar dass es eine wahre Freude ist, wieder in die hässliche Welt von WAR eintauchen zu dürfen.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (11. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Der gesamte Look des Spiels ist so dermaßen glattpoliert und austauschbar dass es eine wahre Freude ist, wieder in die _*hässliche*_ Welt von WAR eintauchen zu dürfen.



This! ^^


----------



## Salute (11. Juni 2009)

Ja schlimm wirds erst, wenn die "hässliche WAR-Welt" zu laggen beginnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Solange man das Gefühl hat, dass die Entwickler, Ahnung von ihren Klassen haben ist mir das Setting relativ egal. 

Über einiges kann ich hinwegsehen, aber das rum gegimpe der Entwickler mit der Klassen Balance mag ich mir auf Dauer nicht gern antun.


----------



## HEILDICH (11. Juni 2009)

na ja bis jetzt wurde der schaden und heilung immer nur angehoben 
meiner meinung sollten sie mal den sc und bw aoe richtig nerven und auch alle aoe heilungen
da könnte war wieder in die richtige richtung gehen


----------



## Snowhawk (11. Juni 2009)

Scheint doch ne gute Idee gewesen zu sein, vor nem Monat mit Eve Online anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so kratzt mich das eher weniger.

Einfach nur grausam was Mythic zur Zeit verbricht:
- Noch weniger Spieler bei Festungsangriff.
- Länder der Toten auch mit Personencap.
- Balanceänderung weiter nach hinten.
- Kein Verbesserungen in Stadtkampf

oioioi... würd gerne meinen RR71 Squiggi weiterzoggen... aber wie siehts auch wenn man nach 2 Wochen mal einloggt und fragt wie es läuft? Antwort: PVE PVE PVE RR LEECHEN und immer noch in Stadt net weiterkomme.
WAR mutiert immer mehr nur noch zu nem Szenario-Spiel.


----------



## Norjena (11. Juni 2009)

spikki schrieb:


> Ihr habt uns die Möglichkeit genommen zu steahlten,
> Ihr habt uns den dringend notwendigen Burst-Dämäge genommen



Der Schaden der Hexe reicht vollkommen, er ist auf einem Ziel bei weitem über jedem AoE Spammer, das Problem liegt am AoE der uns tötet, am starken CC, vor allem am AoE CC, und and er AoE Heilung, jeder in der Gruppe wird normal von 1-2durchgeheilt, das dann niemand down gehn "sollte" dürfte klar sein. Ein weiteres Problem das mich oft zur Weißglut bringt ist "Out of Range". Behebt den Cc, die AoE Heilung und Schaden etwas, und diesen Bug, danach dauerts ca 2-3Wochen und die Hexe ist wieder meistgespielter Melee auf Destroseite.


----------



## Fyralon (11. Juni 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> made my day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja!Ganz genau!Geh zurück zu Weh oh Weh genau da wird weinerlis seitens Blizz auch gehör geschenkt und mach dir gleich nen Godmode Paladine.

Die Heulerei ist doch echt der Gipfel....


----------



## Nemesoth (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe seit dem Patch 1.2 ca. Monate Pause gemacht. Da fand ich den AOE dmg extrem heftig. So hat WAR sehr wenig spass gemacht und im ORVR lief so gut wie nix bei Zerstörung. 
Da standen 2 zwei Feuer Zauberer auf den Zinnen ein healer und dazu ein Tank als Sicherheit. Als komplette WB hat man KEINE Chance gehabt das Tor zu schrotten. Und die Tanks sind gar nicht ans Tor gegangen. 

In den 2 Monaten kam ja der Patch 1.2.1. Und gefühlt muss ich gestehen haben die an der AOE schraube gedreht. Die BW hauen zwar immer noch gefährlich viel AOE rein aber es ist bei weitem nicht so heftig wie vor dem Patch. Aber ich würde es sehr begrüssen wenn man noch nen Tacken an der Schraube drehen würde. 

Ob die Balancekorrektur nach oder vor den Länder der Toten kommt ist mir Latte. Auf die paar Tage kommt es nicht an. Wer mit der Abbokündigung droht...was soll ich dazu sagen...Wäre es nicht die Balance, die Betreffenden würden was anderes finden sich dran hochziehen und ebenfalls kündigen. WAR ist meiner Meinung nach und nach auf dem Weg besser und besser zu werden.


----------



## Irn-Bru (11. Juni 2009)

@Long-Wolf...

du bist uns immer noch eine Antwort schuldig(von wegen "are we" und "do we" )...weich hier nicht aus indem du mir mangelnde Englischkenntisse unterstellst. In Foren scheint es üblich zu sein, andere zu diffamieren wenn man sich in die Ecke gedrängt fühlt. Mir ist die Ironie und der Sarkasmus von Paul Barnett keineswegs entgangen, denn genau das ist es was mich ärgert. Er nimmt die ganze Sache nicht wirklich ernst und zählt irgendwelche albernen Beispiele auf.Besonders die letzte Minute ist der Witz schlechthin, wenn man bedenkt wie lange wir uns schon mit diversen bugs und dadurch resultierenden inbalance  rumärgern müssen.

Zur deiner Information, ich wohne in Bad Fallingbostel wo es in der näheren Umgebung mehrere Stützpunkte der britsh army gibt. Dort arbeite ich als Zivilangestellter.Während der Arbeit bin ich fast nur von englisch sprachigen Leuten umgeben. Ich bin mit den meisten britischen Dialekten und Slangs vertraut.Es gibt einige Dialekte wo einem echt die Ohren bluten und die wenigsten reden so wie man es in der Schule gelernt hat,nämlich kein Oxford englisch. 

link


und jetzt bitte wieder btt


----------



## Dab0 (11. Juni 2009)

wieso reden alle immer nur vom BW/Sorc?beide seiten haben mit dem jeweiligen gegenstück zukämpfen
jeder AE müsste gernervt werden nicht nur die beiden 
das beste bsp is doch der spalta 2-3 spalta rest der grp mit heiler aufgefüllt und man kippt fast instant um wenn die mit ihren lächerlichen armwedeln ankommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn schon nach nerf geschrien wird dann doch bitte für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> siehst du und ich finde das nicht. Mir ist das Balancing derzeit doch recht Ralle, da ich eh nur wenig spielen kann. Aber auf die Länder freue ich mich schon riesig. Was bringt es mir, wenn ein paar Zahlen und Daten geändert werden, wenn nix neues dazukommt. Und auf fertigen Content warten ist ätzend.



Es ist ja nicht so, als würde ich mich nicht auf die Länder der Toten freuen. Aber wenn ich als Nahkampf-DD von mehreren Spaltaz regelrecht umgepustet werde, dann vergeht mir beim 2xxten mal die Lust. 
Vote for Balancing!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (11. Juni 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> Scheint doch ne gute Idee gewesen zu sein, vor nem Monat mit Eve Online anzufangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wobei Myhtic zuvor das Limit angehoben hatte sprich nun ist das Limit wieder beim Ursprung.


----------



## heretik (11. Juni 2009)

Ihr nehmt diesen Barnett-Kasper doch nicht wirklich auch nur halbwegs ernst?

Ich fand die Idee Mythics ja anfangs noch witzig, der Community mit diesem Halbaffen quasi einen Spiegel vorzuhalten ("schaut, der redet genauso wie Ihr") ... aber mittlerweile finde ich dieses selbstverliebte und gezwungen lässige Getue nur noch ermüdend und darüber hinaus absolut unangebracht. Sowas könnte man sich leisten, wenn man ein Produkt hätte, das nicht mit enormer Schlagseite durch den felsigen MMORPG-Fluss schlingern würde, aber garantiert nicht mit WAR als Hauptprodukt.

Besonders schockiert hat mich, dass Mythic ja tatsächlich schon Leute entlassen hat und Barnett immer noch nen Job hat. Das spricht Bände.


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ja!Ganz genau!Geh zurück zu Weh oh Weh genau da wird weinerlis seitens Blizz auch gehör geschenkt und mach dir gleich nen Godmode Paladine.
> 
> Die Heulerei ist doch echt der Gipfel....



Verstehen kann ichs schon, dieser ganze AEO-Kram.. das AEO-gespamme und das undurchdachte CC und heilungssystem ist nur schwerlich zu patchen.. leider.

Ich finds schade, dass sich Mythic nicht da eher an DAOC gehalten hat... ne muss ja wie in WoW sein..


----------



## Salute (11. Juni 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Geh zurück zu Weh oh Weh genau da wird weinerlis seitens Blizz auch gehör geschenkt und mach dir gleich nen Godmode Paladine.



Ein ziemlich schlechter Vergleich. Sicher ist die Blanace dort auch nicht die beste, aber es gibt zumindest keine einzige Klasse die als Duo/Trio einen ganzen Raid binnen sekunden auslöschen kann.


----------



## Lemendeer (11. Juni 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Was ist an dieser Aussage eigentlich so schwer zu verstehen? Bin ich froh wenn die restlichen Heulsusen endlich verschwunden sind :-)


du willst also das sie server noch leerer werden? na das ist ja ein toller wunsch ,....


----------



## Irn-Bru (11. Juni 2009)

> ich fand die Idee Mythics ja anfangs noch witzig, der Community mit diesem Halbaffen quasi einen Spiegel vorzuhalten ("schaut, der redet genauso wie Ihr") ... aber mittlerweile finde ich dieses selbstverliebte und gezwungen lässige Getue nur noch ermüdend und darüber hinaus absolut unangebracht. Sowas könnte man sich leisten, wenn man ein Produkt hätte, das nicht mit enormer Schlagseite durch den felsigen MMORPG-Fluss schlingern würde, aber garantiert nicht mit WAR als Hauptprodukt.



genau das versuche ich hier gewissen Leuten klar zu machen....sein Verhalten ist absolut unangebracht.


----------



## Andi89 (11. Juni 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, als würde ich mich nicht auf die Länder der Toten freuen. Aber wenn ich als Nahkampf-DD von mehreren Spaltaz regelrecht umgepustet werde, dann vergeht mir beim 2xxten mal die Lust.
> Vote for Balancing!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Spaltaz wenigstens nur die mit leichter-mittleren Rüstunginstant umhauen würden, da wäre es zwar zu stark aber man könnte mit der Gegenklasse (Tank) wenigstens nochw as gegen sie ausrichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


Aber selbst Defftanks werden von denen ja schnellstens umgekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Long_Wolf (11. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> @Long-Wolf...
> 
> du bist uns immer noch eine Antwort schuldig(von wegen "are we" und "do we" )...weich hier nicht aus indem du mir mangelnde Englischkenntisse unterstellst.


Ich weiche nicht aus, ich unterstelle dir das du den Witz an der Frage nicht verstanden hast. Jeder der in diesem Forum erwähnt das es duchaus möglich ist gegen eine Bombergruppe etwas auszurichten wird als Lügner hingestellt. Und die anderen Sätze in der Richtung die Paul benutzt hat schlagen in genau diese Kerbe : Das alles empfinden subjektiv ist, und das nur weil Feuerzauberer speziell dich fertig machen, sie das nicht bei allen tun. Ungeachtet der Kernaussage liegt darin der Witz der Frage 3, die er NICHT beantwortet... weil es eben ein Witz ist.



Irn-Bru schrieb:


> [...]Mir ist die Ironie und der Sarkasmus von Paul Barnett keineswegs entgangen, denn genau das ist es was mich ärgert. Er nimmt die ganze Sache nicht wirklich ernst und zählt irgendwelche albernen Beispiele auf.


...und da wunderst du dich das ich dir unterstelle du verstehst kein Englisch. Was kann/soll er denn noch sagen als " Wir sammeln Daten, versuchen herauszufinden wie wir es besser machen können und wir lassen uns viel Zeit für das Balancing damit es nicht (schon wieder) in die Hose geht" ? Zusätzlich zu "Wir wollen das ihr uns objektive Kritik und Tests liefert um zu untermauern was ihr subjektiv empfindet damit wir die Daten haben die wir für das Balancing brauchen" ?


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. Juni 2009)

> .und da wunderst du dich das ich dir unterstelle du verstehst kein Englisch. Was kann/soll er denn noch sagen als " Wir sammeln Daten, versuchen herauszufinden wie wir es besser machen können und wir lassen uns viel Zeit für das Balancing damit es nicht (schon wieder) in die Hose geht" ? Zusätzlich zu "Wir wollen das ihr uns objektive Kritik und Tests liefert um zu untermauern was ihr subjektiv empfindet damit wir die Daten haben die wir für das Balancing brauchen" ?




So dann stell das mal der Tatsache gegenüber, dass dieses Aoe Problem sowie viele Bugs(gcd bug, in Burgen reinbuggen etc.) schon seit Monaten bestehen und die Leute kein Verständnis für seine unangebrachten Späße haben. Darum geht es mir.


----------



## Clashmaniac (12. Juni 2009)

spikki schrieb:


> Ich habe sooo lange auf den Patch 1.3 gewartet mit der Hoffnung,
> daß ich meine Hexe wieder spielen und folgenden Wahnsinn verhindern kann,
> denn genau dafür waren wir Hexen da ....
> 
> ...




Das härteste daran finde ich aber immernoch das die leute sogar noch videos hochladen.. so alla "nice schautma wie gut ich spiele" dabei is das.. echt.. wow... einfach stehenbleiben und eine taste drücken bis alles umfaellt.
Fetzige musik dran damits noch krasser/cooler wirkt.

Die nahkampf dds sind dran, können aber nix machen dank bewachen /healspamm.

Hach.....schon scheisse...
mir bleibt nur übrig weiter irgentwas hochzuspielen bis der highend nicht immer so langweilig ist, das so kackbratzen BWS/sorcs die von movement/makros und mehr wie eine taste spammen noch nie was gehört haben den dicken prelli machen dürfen.


Echt.. der spielt so scheisse.... reagiert wiene schlaftablette.. bewegt sich kaum.. aber dank bw gehts ab wie schmitz katze.


----------



## DerAl81 (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich hätte mir überhaupt nichts neues gewünscht sondern nur einen richtigen guten Patch, der mit den "ganzen Problemen" mal aufräumt.
Kollissionsabfrage (egal ob mit anderen Spielern oder der Umgebung), Performance, die völlig kaputte progr. im PVE gerade was Bosse und manche 
Mobs angeht.
War gestern in Altdorf Kanalisation mit meinem Twink und wir sind bei den ersten 4 mal gewiped, davon 2 mal wegen bugs! Wenn ich schon wipe, dann
wegen meiner Blödheit. Für das Spiel hab ich bezahlt und das hat solche Fehler nicht zu haben.

Wenn jetzt ein neues Gebiet kommt, in dem alle alten Fehler immer noch "mehr oder weniger" akut sind hab ich wieder nix von.
Ich werd mich nämlich nicht im Sekundentakt nach vorne Laggen nur um in einem Stück Felsen hängen zu bleiben und dann von einer Bombergruppe weg gerissen zu werde, die ich nicht mal zu gesicht bekomme, weil der Lag wieder da war.

Fazit: WAR ist und bleibt in meinen Augen für ihr Konzept die einzige wirkliche Möglichkeit aber wenn bis Release andere MMOs (AION, SW TOR, etc..) nicht richtig hart gearbeitet wird könnt ihr das Spiel aufgeben! Dann heißt es nicht mehr hier habt ihr mal wieder einen Patch in die richtige Richtung, sondern von unzähligen ACC auf "NIMMERWIEDERSEHEN"!

Das wird die leider einzige, logische und völlig korrekte Antwort aller sein, die ihren ACC löschen, nicht mehr weiter bezahlen.

PS: An meiner absolut ersten Stelle steht die Performance, denn wie schon ein Vorredner sagte kann man sich auch gegen Bombergruppen spezialisieren aber nicht gegen den Lag.

Grüße


----------



## HEILDICH (12. Juni 2009)

also wenn irgendwelche leute viedeos hochladen wo sie mit aoe gespamme abgehen wie schmitzkatze , muss ihr geistiges lvl ziemlich low sein .
wenn irgendwer meint der aoe der sc bw spaltas und slayer sei ok sollte sich mal in andere klassen hineinversetzen (aoe spam tod vor allem spaltas und slayers können aoe fertigkeit machen ohne ein target zu haben ???)
na ja wenn dieser kasper das spiel noch selber spielen würde wäre die ini verschoben worden und der balance patch hätte nicht 3-4 monate gedauert (aber rückgehende spielerzahlen sprechen ja für sich)
sooo long waiting for another mmo


----------



## HEILDICH (12. Juni 2009)

also mal eine frage wie willst dich gegen die verdammten bombergruppen wehren ??????
2 siggis oder jdk in der gruppe die für ihren gruppen heal nichtmal 0,5 sek brauchen (ja ein schwerwiegender bug hab letztens mit einem siggi gerredet über den bug in lv und ja der jdk hat genau denselben bug ausprobiert)
da zeigste mir wie du gegen die bombergruppe vorgehst (heiler first down jaja wie komme ich rüber zu ihnen) und das scheiss gezihe von maschi und co is ja auch volle für den arsch weil da stirbste ja fast instant im aoe gebombe


----------



## heretik (12. Juni 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Was kann/soll er denn noch sagen als " Wir sammeln Daten, versuchen herauszufinden wie wir es besser machen können und wir lassen uns viel Zeit für das Balancing damit es nicht (schon wieder) in die Hose geht" ? Zusätzlich zu "Wir wollen das ihr uns objektive Kritik und Tests liefert um zu untermauern was ihr subjektiv empfindet damit wir die Daten haben die wir für das Balancing brauchen" ?



Eben genau das ist der Punkt. Er soll es sagen und dann fertig. Er muss sich nicht ständig in ellenlangen Videos in seiner subjektiven Coolness suhlen und dabei versuchen, alles ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.

Es gibt nen Grund, warum Opel bei uns nicht Atze Schröder als Pressesprecher engagiert hat. Nur hat Mythic offenbar noch nicht kapiert, dass es auch Spieler gibt, die geistig älter als 14 Jahre sind und deshalb mehr Wert auf ein korrektes Auftreten eines Unternehmens als auf erzwungene Lässigkeit legt.


----------



## Fyralon (12. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> also wenn irgendwelche leute viedeos hochladen wo sie mit aoe gespamme abgehen wie schmitzkatze , muss ihr geistiges lvl ziemlich low sein .
> wenn irgendwer meint der aoe der sc bw spaltas und slayer sei ok sollte sich mal in andere klassen hineinversetzen (aoe spam tod vor allem spaltas und slayers können aoe fertigkeit machen ohne ein target zu haben ???)
> na ja wenn dieser kasper das spiel noch selber spielen würde wäre die ini verschoben worden und der balance patch hätte nicht 3-4 monate gedauert (aber rückgehende spielerzahlen sprechen ja für sich)
> sooo long waiting for another mmo




Deine Argumente sind voll und ganz Ok,vor allem in hinblick auf die Slaya und Spalta.Um aber mal einen Vergleich heranzuziehen..WoW...auch da war nicht alles von Anfang an ok und ist es heute noch nicht,siehe Palas und DK's.Deswegen gleich das Abo canceln?Das perfecte MMO wirste nicht finden und alles brauch seine Zeit zum reifen.....



Mfg


----------



## Norjena (12. Juni 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Deine Argumente sind voll und ganz Ok,vor allem in hinblick auf die Slaya und Spalta.Um aber mal einen Vergleich heranzuziehen..WoW...auch da war nicht alles von Anfang an ok und ist es heute noch nicht,siehe Palas und DK's.Deswegen gleich das Abo canceln?Das perfecte MMO wirste nicht finden und alles brauch seine Zeit zum reifen.....



3 Palas oder Dks können also mal kurzerhand 24 andere Leute abmurksen? Nene, die Balance in Wow ist verkorkst, aber die in WAR topt das bei weitem. Ein DK war vl im 1v1 imba, Betonung auf war! (wurde recht schnell mehrfach generft in kleinen Schritten), aber gegen 2 Leute die auch nur halbwegs mitdenken konnten hatte er kaum eine Chance, Paladin ähnlich. 

Zudem gab es auch Klassen die sich so ziemlich von Anfang an gegen Dks einen abgelacht haben, zb Frostmagier, oder teilweiße nach dem einem Patch Jäger, oder gute Schurken.


----------



## ExInferis (12. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe einfach kein AoE-Problem, sondern nur ein Problem unflexibler Spieler die gegen AoE-Leute spielen. Egal ob nun BW, Sorc, Spalta oder Slayer.
Kann man nicht irgendwie die Spieler patchen und da nen Balancing rein bekommen?
Warum glauben diese Gegen-AoE-Whiner NIE daran, dass man was gegen die Bombergruppen tun kann und setzen ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen als Dogma?
In der Mathematik ist es so, dass ein einziger Gegenbeweis reicht um einen Lehrsatz zu widerlegen.
Komisch nur, dass sich in einer MMO-Community jeder dagegen wehrt das gleiche Prinzip, was mehr als logisch ist zu akzeptieren.

Lehrsatz: Bombergruppen sind nicht zu schlagen!
Das gilt solange als Wahrheit bis einer beweist, dass es nicht so ist, also jemand kontinuierlich Bombergruppen schlagen kann. Nicht zu 100% sonst würde das Pendel ja in die andere Richtung ausschlagen, aber doch eben regelmäßig und stabil in seiner Kontinuität.
Nun sind aber schon mehrere Leute aufgetreten die sagen, dass die Bombergruppen zu schlagen sind.
So ist nicht nur ein Loch in der Tüte die das Wasser der nicht zu schlagenden Bombergruppen hält, sondern viele Löcher. (Manchmal bin ich selbst von meinen Allegorien begeistert!) Tja, und da ist das Wasser ja einfach nicht zu halten.
Komisch ist da nur, dass viele trotzdem daran festhalten, dass das Wasser in der Tüte bleibt bis jemand die Tüte gegen eine Flasche ohne Boden austauscht.


----------



## Krawuzi (12. Juni 2009)

@ExInferis
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nur etwas auf Meinungen von Spielern gebe, die RR 60+ sind aber glaubst nicht, Du solltest zumindest mal T4 erreichen und ein bisserl da im RvR Erfahrung sammeln bevor Du uns erzählst wie man gegen Bombergruppen spielt??


----------



## Norjena (12. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Ich sehe einfach kein AoE-Problem, sondern nur ein Problem unflexibler Spieler die gegen AoE-Leute spielen. Egal ob nun BW, Sorc, Spalta oder Slayer.
> Kann man nicht irgendwie die Spieler patchen und da nen Balancing rein bekommen?
> Warum glauben diese Gegen-AoE-Whiner NIE daran, dass man was gegen die Bombergruppen tun kann und setzen ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen als Dogma?
> In der Mathematik ist es so, dass ein einziger Gegenbeweis reicht um einen Lehrsatz zu widerlegen.
> ...



Oja genau, sie sind zu schlagen, in Burgen kann man ja soo gut ausweichen überall paltz ohne Ende, warum skillen Leute überhaupt AoE? 60Fuß breite Rampe und schlappe 20-30Fuß AoE Reichweite, ich weiß, es schwer.

Und auch die ganze Heilung, ja AoE Heilung ist sowas feines, da kommt ein BW in die Burg..man denkt oh süß, man haut drauf, man haut drauf, man haut dauf, aber er geht nicht down, warum denn nur? Achsoja, draußen auf der anderen Seite der Wand stehen ja seine heiler....

Und in Szenarien, ja wie schön das spielen doch ist, AoE Knockback...oh heute mal kein Knochback? Achne, da lieg ich ja schon am Boden, oh und schau mal da....ah schön, endlich bin ich am Heiler angekommen über einen riesigen Umweg, und was passiert dann? Heiler lauft weg? nenenene...Bw denkt sich..oh süß ne Hexe...Stun>Bomben in 5Sekunden tod...tja mit was? Ja genau richtig mit AoE Skills....was denn sonst? Ich bin ja alleine, sollte man etwas wirklich so dreist sein gegen ein Ziel auch wirklich Singeltargetskills oder Skillungen zu fordern? Nein, ist zuviel verlangt ich weiß, 1 Taste AoE um alles was im Weg steht zu grillen reicht.

Oh, ja, endlich mal keine Heiler und keien Bws in der Nähe...hm 3 Slayer gegen mich...hm weglaufen und auf Gruppe warten? Hm ne geht ja nicht, die Melees! haben ja ganze 30Fuß mehr Reichweite als ich! Ok, ich laufe auf sie zu, sie auf mich, ich bin fast am ersten und kippe um bevor ich einmal schlagen darf....in Ordnung, sie sind zu dritt, aber sie sind Melees, ich bin Melee, warum darf ich dann nichtmal zuhauen?

Und auf offenem Feld...also wirklich offen...ok verteilen wir uns, die Gegner verteilen sich auch, was passiert? Einige Heiler kommen außer Heilreichweite und wieder anderen bekommen von meheren den AoE ab....was tun wir also? Noch weiter aufteilen? Ok, dann hat aber jede Gruppe nur einen heiler, kommt dann kurz mal von 2 AoE Spammer dmg rein kippen schon die ersten um, auch wenn sie sich verteilen, und was sollen wir Melees machen?

Ja genau, wir stehen hinten rum, ranlaufen geht ja nicht...aoe, hinten bleiben bringt aber auch nix? Ja, wir sind ja Melees und sollten eigentlich ranlaufen, nur doof wenn man nie ankommt, und selbst wenn im irgendeinem Dreckks CC steckt.

Von Burgen garnicht zu reden, da gibtzs ja soooo viel Platz, und so viele Möglichkeiten dem AoE auszuweichen....es gibt ja, auch sooooo viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten von Singeltarget, abgestimmter CC, Singetargetheildebuffs und ähnliches.

Natürlich gibt es Situationen in denen AoE nicht überlegen ist, aber sie sind eher selten, natürlich kann ich mit einer voll eingespielten Stamm ein Rnd bombergruppe ausschalten, aber ist das der Sinn? Das ich eine Top abgesprochene Truppe brauche nur um einem 0815 AoE Spammer Einhalt zu gebieten?

Dazu kommt eben auch, das AoE im soo hoch angepriesenen "Endcontent" oder "Sinn des Spiels" einfach besser als alles andere ist, Burgen bieten keine Einsatzmöglichkeiten für nicht AoE geskillte Heiler/Dds/Tanks, und die zweite Rampe wird daran nichts ändern.

Soviel von mir dazu, meine Gamecard läuft nächste Woche aus, die Chancen das ich eine neue kaufe liegen bei ca 5%, ich bin sicher das es anderen ebenfalls so geht, bei mir ist aber AoE nicht der Hauptgrund, sondern eher die Langeweile, das Spiel bietet für mich nichts, Orvr macht mir keinen Spaß(Ist ja eh PvE, oder überannt werden, oder stundenlang in Gebieten rumstehen zum locken..auf Gegner warten...), die Stadtraids sind einfach total langweilig gemacht, ebenso die Burgen, ich habe mir das ganze etwas anders vorgestellt, das fand ich sogar die Burgen im uralt Spiel Lineage 2 besser und abwechslungsreicher gemacht. 

Szenarien bieten auch andere Spiele.

Im übrigen arbeite ich durchaus an Taktiken und probiere viel, aber sehr viele Möglichkeiten bietet WAR nicht, keine Möglichkeiten den Char induvideull zu gestalten, viel zu einfaches Skillsystem, Itemsystem ist im grunde nicht existent, alles gleich, auch in anderen Spielen, zb Guild Wars oder Wow konnte ich PvP und PvE immer gut mithalten, bis oben mitspielen, aber WAR frustet einfah, egal ob wir bomben oder die Gegner, es ist schlichtweg, langweilig.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Juni 2009)

> "Wir wollen das ihr uns objektive Kritik und Tests liefert um zu untermauern was ihr subjektiv empfindet damit wir die Daten haben die wir für das Balancing brauchen"



Wenn er wirklich glaubt, dass es Aufgabe der Community ist "objektive Tests" zu liefern, hat er komplett jeden Verstand verloren. Alle Foren sind komplett voll davon, dass AoE overpowered ist  und das Spiel so keinen Spaß macht. Außerdem merken die sicherlich an den Abozahlen, dass die Leute unzufrieden sind. Was brauchen sie noch um zu merken, dass sie etwas machen müssen?

Die Frage klingt sehr albern und ist absolut unprofessionell. Der User soll ihnen also die Daten liefern, die sie für gutes Balancing brauchen? Mit anderen Worten: Der User soll für sie das Balancing machen, da sie keine Ahnung haben und es nicht selbst hinkriegen? Tolle Aussichten...



> Ich sehe einfach kein AoE-Problem, sondern nur ein Problem unflexibler Spieler die gegen AoE-Leute spielen. Egal ob nun BW, Sorc, Spalta oder Slayer.
> Kann man nicht irgendwie die Spieler patchen und da nen Balancing rein bekommen?
> Warum glauben diese Gegen-AoE-Whiner NIE daran, dass man was gegen die Bombergruppen tun kann und setzen ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen als Dogma?



Die restlichen 90% der Spieler sollen gefälligst lernen wie man richtig spielt oder aufhören? Ein echt super Lösungsansatz. Dann kannst du dich ja bald mit den anderen 5 Hanseln die das Spiel noch spielen werden daran erfreuen, dass ihr die geistige Elite seid, die flexibel genug ist gegen AoE-Leute zu spielen... Doch die Leute sind ja alle froh, über jeden "Depp" der WAR verlässt, bis dann keiner mehr da ist.



> In der Mathematik ist es so, dass ein einziger Gegenbeweis reicht um einen Lehrsatz zu widerlegen.



Und bei einem Produkt, das 99 von 100 Leuten nicht gefällt, da widerlegt der eine dem es gefällt rein gar nichts... Und selbst wenn es so ist, dass eine super Gruppe gegen eine AoE-Gruppe gewinnen kann, so fällt das kaum ins Gewicht gegen die Tatsache, dass eine AoE Gruppe ohne besonderes Können gegen jede sonstige Gruppe (die nicht gerade zur geistigen Super Elite der AoE-Killer gehört) gewinnt.

Auch wenn du tolle Allegorien verwendest, so ist deine Argumentation zwar theoretisch interessant, aber für das Spiel wenig gewinnbringend und man kann nur hoffen, dass Mythic sein Balancing nicht nach solchen Kriterien handhabt.


----------



## Rayon (12. Juni 2009)

@ExInferis: Wäre alles so einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber du hast recht, im t1-t3 ist das noch Spielbar, aber komm mal ins T4 und mache dort mehrere Hundert Szenarien, stürze dich Stundenlang ins oRvR und dann zählst du, wie oft du weggebombt wurdest und errechne die Chance, dass du etwas hättest tun können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arratus (12. Juni 2009)

ExFideris schrieb:


> Ich sehe einfach kein AoE-Problem, sondern nur ein Problem unflexibler Spieler die gegen AoE-Leute spielen. Egal ob nun BW, Sorc, Spalta oder Slayer.
> Kann man nicht irgendwie die Spieler patchen und da nen Balancing rein bekommen?
> Warum glauben diese Gegen-AoE-Whiner NIE daran, dass man was gegen die Bombergruppen tun kann und setzen ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen als Dogma?
> In der Mathematik ist es so, dass ein einziger Gegenbeweis reicht um einen Lehrsatz zu widerlegen.
> ...



Sorry, aber dass ist der grösste Blödsinn, der ich seit langem gelesen habe.


----------



## HEILDICH (12. Juni 2009)

Deine Argumente sind voll und ganz Ok,vor allem in hinblick auf die Slaya und Spalta.Um aber mal einen Vergleich heranzuziehen..WoW...auch da war nicht alles von Anfang an ok und ist es heute noch nicht,siehe Palas und DK's.Deswegen gleich das Abo canceln?Das perfecte MMO wirste nicht finden und alles brauch seine Zeit zum reifen.....



Mfg


da gebe ich dir recht aber den balance patch so nach hinten verschieben ist schon hart bzw man könnte ja auch mal den aoe der sogenaten fotm klassen mal schwächen und nicht gleich wieder ein komplett neues balancing einführen wie in 1.3 
und einen haufen lehre versprechungen und dan haste da noch so einen community kasper der den leuten trocken ins gesicht lacht und blöde spässe reist WAS SOLL DAS behandelt man so kunden die monatlich tahlen ????


----------



## ExInferis (12. Juni 2009)

Zunächst mal konnte ich auch schon meine Erfahrungen im T4 sammeln, auch wenn die unten aufgelisteten Chars das nicht darstellen mögen.
Ich gebe euch Recht was die Rampen angeht, Engstellen die mit AoE zugekleistert werden und ähnliche Dinge.
Aber es ist nun mal so, dass es Möglichkeiten gibt und die von einigen auch genutzt werden um eben sowas den Spielregeln gerecht umgehen.
Was den Heal durch die Wand angeht habe ich in einem anderen Thread schon was gesagt, dass eine LoS für diese Dinge notwendig wäre. Schaden, der von einer elementaren Quelle ausgeht aber keine LoS auf den Gegner benötigt, jedoch auf das ausgehende Zentrum was damit auch schon den Spieler exponiert. Ich denke da an sowas wie eine Flammenwelle die sich kreisförmig von der Mitte her ausbreitet. Aber das nur so als Beispiel.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Die restlichen 90% der Spieler sollen gefälligst lernen wie man richtig spielt oder aufhören? Ein echt super Lösungsansatz. Dann kannst du dich ja bald mit den anderen 5 Hanseln die das Spiel noch spielen werden daran erfreuen, dass ihr die geistige Elite seid, die flexibel genug ist gegen AoE-Leute zu spielen... Doch die Leute sind ja alle froh, über jeden "Depp" der WAR verlässt, bis dann keiner mehr da ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir wollen hier doch wohl mal den vernünftigen Ton wahren, meinst Du nicht OldboyX? Ich habe niemanden dazu "eingeladen" doch aufzuhören wenn sie sterben oder mit der aktuellen Mechanik nicht zurecht kommen, oder als Depp bezeichnet, mich weder zur geistigen Elite gezählt noch etwas in der Art. Also bitte erspar uns auch das denunzieren anderer. Ich habe indirekt allenfalls verlangt, dass sie sich wohl mal anschauen ob es nicht doch eine Lösung gibt, die scheinbar andere doch gefunden haben.
Gefallen ist rein subjektiv, während jedoch eine Lösung für ein Problem rein objektiv ist, da die Ergebnisse mess- oder darstellbar sind.

Meine Hoffnung an Mythic ist einfach, dass sie ihr Balancing eben nicht nach Whinern richtet sondern nach den Fakten geht und nicht mit dem Holzhammer sondern mit der Mikrometerschraube balanciert. Es wäre nicht das erste Spiel was aufgrund des lauten Whiner-Geschreies zugrunde geht nur weil die Spieler mit ihren lauten Stimmen einfach nicht fähig waren einen Weg oder eine Möglichkeit aus ihrem Problem heraus zu finden.
Es ist wirklich Schade, dass die anderen kein Gehör bekommen, da diese in ihrer Zufriedenheit ja keinen Grund sehen sich zu äußern, oder dass diese sich ja nicht mal gegen die Whiner stellen mit dem gleichen lautstarken Getöse.


Bringen wir mal noch eine Betrachtungsweise ins Spiel die vielleicht mal nen Anstoss dazu bringt den Ehrgeiz zu wecken doch mal den Arsch hoch zu bekommen und zu schauen ob die stillen Spieler nicht doch recht haben. "Wer ist der größere Unfähige? Der Unfähige, oder der, der sich von dem unfähigen schlagen lässt?"

Ich kann euren Unmut bis zu einem gewissen Grad verstehen aber zieht einmal in Betracht nicht zu 100% Recht zu haben, wenn es scheinbar ja doch noch was anderes gibt. Anstatt nur zu maulen wäre sachlich Kritik wohl eher angebracht. Argumente statt einfacher Thesen.

So long erstmal.


----------



## ExInferis (12. Juni 2009)

Arratus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dass ist der grösste Blödsinn, der ich seit langem gelesen habe.



Deine Meinung! Widerlegs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (12. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> da gebe ich dir recht aber den balance patch so nach hinten verschieben ist schon hart bzw man könnte ja auch mal den aoe der sogenaten fotm klassen mal schwächen und nicht gleich wieder ein komplett neues balancing einführen wie in 1.3
> und einen haufen lehre versprechungen und dan haste da noch so einen community kasper der den leuten trocken ins gesicht lacht und blöde spässe reist WAS SOLL DAS behandelt man so kunden die monatlich tahlen ????



Unterschreibe ich mal so auch wenn wir uns über die Art des Balancings nicht einig sind. Versprechungen zu machen und dann nicht zu halten und einen Pausenclown braucht man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (12. Juni 2009)

> Gefallen ist rein subjektiv, während jedoch eine Lösung für ein Problem rein objektiv ist, da die Ergebnisse mess- oder darstellbar sind.



Das ist zwar schön, hat aber mit der Problematik nur sehr entfernt etwas zu tun. Ich habe nie bestritten, dass es eine Lösung gibt. Balancing kann aber nicht so funktionieren, dass es nur bei theoretischen Höchstleistungen ausgeglichen ist und bei allen anderen Situationen ein bestimmtes Setup dominiert (was in WAR der Fall ist). Dann bleiben dem Spiel nämlich, wie schon gesagt, nur noch die 10% die diese theoretische Höchstleistung auch bringen können...



> Meine Hoffnung an Mythic ist einfach, dass sie ihr Balancing eben nicht nach Whinern richtet sondern nach den Fakten geht und nicht mit dem Holzhammer sondern mit der Mikrometerschraube balanciert. Es wäre nicht das erste Spiel was aufgrund des lauten Whiner-Geschreies zugrunde geht nur weil die Spieler mit ihren lauten Stimmen einfach nicht fähig waren einen Weg oder eine Möglichkeit aus ihrem Problem heraus zu finden.
> Es ist wirklich Schade, dass die anderen kein Gehör bekommen, da diese in ihrer Zufriedenheit ja keinen Grund sehen sich zu äußern, oder dass diese sich ja nicht mal gegen die Whiner stellen mit dem gleichen lautstarken Getöse.



Bis zu einem gewissen Grad muss man auf das Feedback der Community eingehen und derzeit spricht das Feedback eine ganz deutliche Sprache. Niemand will, dass bestimmte Klassen ans andere Ende der Nahrungskette genervt werden. Nur ist die Balance in WAR zur Zeit einfach die schlechteste die ich je in einem MMORPG erlebt habe.

Zudem weiß ich nicht, worauf du anspielst mit 





> Es wäre nicht das erste Spiel was aufgrund des lauten Whiner-Geschreies zugrunde geht nur weil die Spieler mit ihren lauten Stimmen einfach nicht fähig waren einen Weg oder eine Möglichkeit aus ihrem Problem heraus zu finden.


da ich kein MMORPG kenne, das von diesem Schicksal ereilt wurde. Wenn du hier auf WoW anspielst und die dortigen (deiner Meinung nach schlechten) balance Entscheidungen, so kann ich nur wie andere schon betonen, dass WoW 
a) nach wie vor sehr erfolgreich ist - ganz besonders (und zunehmend) im Bereich PVP
b) WoW zu keiner Zeit so unbalanced war wie es WAR jetzt ist



> Bringen wir mal noch eine Betrachtungsweise ins Spiel die vielleicht mal nen Anstoss dazu bringt den Ehrgeiz zu wecken doch mal den Arsch hoch zu bekommen und zu schauen ob die stillen Spieler nicht doch recht haben. "Wer ist der größere Unfähige? Der Unfähige, oder der, der sich von dem unfähigen schlagen lässt?"



Auch hier wieder. Jeder Spieler gibt sich so viel Mühe und spielt so "gut" wie er es kann und wie er es noch als "spaßig" empfindet. Hier darauf zu pochen, dass alle "besser spielen", sich "mehr anstrengen"  sollen usw. bringt einfach gar nichts, da es fernab jeder Realität ist. Die Mehrheit der Spieler will auch ohne absolutes "progaming" und "taktisches Kalkül über TS" usw. zumindest Spielspaß empfinden können. 

Genau diesen Spielspaß hat man aber nicht, wenn das Spiel aus Spawn > Laufen > in  2 sec im AE sterben > tot (rinse and repeat) besteht. 

Du verlangst von uns 


> Anstatt nur zu maulen wäre sachlich Kritik wohl eher angebracht. Argumente statt einfacher Thesen.



und selbst sagst du nur zwei Dinge:

a) wenn AoE so schlimm ist, muss man sich halt mehr anstrengen und besser spielen (zumindest verstehe ich deine "Argumente" so)

und

b) es ist gar nicht so schlimm, es gibt viele "Zufriedene" die es nicht stört 

Wo genau ist da nun die sachliche Kritik? Das sind beides aus der Luft gegriffene Thesen...


----------



## ExInferis (12. Juni 2009)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass es so wie es ist OK ist. Ich sage aber dass es bereits bei aktuellem Stand eine Lösung gibt. Man muss nur eben wesentlich mehr können als die Gegenseite. Das ist klar.
Ich kann im Moment nur von mir sprechen, aber für MICH ist es so, dass genau das den Spaß aus macht eben eine Lösung mit schlechteren Voraussetzungen gegen einen überlegenen Gegner zu finden.
Das mag vielleicht nur für wenige gelten, aber es impliziert auf alle Fälle auch, dass es eben eine Lösung gibt und eine Möglichkeit und nicht wie so viele hier schreiben, dass es UNMÖGLICH ist gegen diese Bomber vor zu gehen.

Mit dem "zu einem gewissen Grad" hast Du recht, aber das ist das was ich mit der Mikrometerschraube meinte und eben nicht den Holzhammer auspacken.

Für den Untergang eines MMOs durch Whiner sei hier als Beispiel Neocron genannt. Sehr innovativ in seiner Art und in manchen Bereichen der Spielmechanik noch immer ungeschlagen. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel, aber eben das was mir am nächsten liegt und was das beste Beispiel dafür ist. Man lese nur mal die alten Threads im Neocron-Forum.

Du meinst das meine Aussagen Thesen sind, die ich aber durch Fakten zu untermauern sind. Womit sie in den Bereich der Argumente fallen.
Was den zweiten Punkt angeht, lies bitte mal die "stillen" Posts hier im Forum die eben das Gegenteil sagen. Sie sind kürzer und leiser! Bildlich gesprochen!


----------



## Kairon26 (12. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Oja genau, sie sind zu schlagen, in Burgen kann man ja soo gut ausweichen überall paltz ohne Ende, warum skillen Leute überhaupt AoE? 60Fuß breite Rampe und schlappe 20-30Fuß AoE Reichweite, ich weiß, es schwer.
> 
> Und auch die ganze Heilung, ja AoE Heilung ist sowas feines, da kommt ein BW in die Burg..man denkt oh süß, man haut drauf, man haut drauf, man haut dauf, aber er geht nicht down, warum denn nur? Achsoja, draußen auf der anderen Seite der Wand stehen ja seine heiler....
> 
> ...




Was gesagt werden muss, wurde von Norjena gesagt.

Was ExInferis angeht, da antworte ich erst garnicht mehr. Entweder lebst du in ner parallelen Fantasiewelt und siehst die Hauptkriterien als wahren Segen an oder ich hab ein Problem, deine grandiosen Posts zu verstehen. 

Thx an Norjena und OldBoyX, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben und alles relevante geschrieben aufgelistet haben- Hat mir/uns viel Arbeit erspart.

Grüsse &
Man sieht sich auf dem Feld


----------



## HEILDICH (12. Juni 2009)

Unterschreibe ich mal so auch wenn wir uns über die Art des Balancings nicht einig sind. Versprechungen zu machen und dann nicht zu halten und einen Pausenclown braucht man eigentlich nicht





wie würdest den dan balancen noch mehr schaden für alle damit alle ein onehitopfer werden so wäre es mit 1.3 gewesen und GOA/MYTHIC balancen nur mit holzhammer kommt mir schön langsam vor
bis jetzt war jeder patch was balance angeht eigentlich ein witz (habe eigentlich jeden balance patch mitgemacht) den mit mass und ziel patchen scheint ja für die entwickler ja ein fremdwort zu sein


----------



## Krawuzi (12. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Zunächst mal konnte ich auch schon meine Erfahrungen im T4 sammeln, auch wenn die unten aufgelisteten Chars das nicht darstellen mögen.


Es sind weniger Deine aufgelisteten Chars als das was Du sagst, dass mich an dieser Aussage zweifeln lässt!


----------



## Clashmaniac (12. Juni 2009)

Das problem an bombergruppen isja nicht das sie unschlagbar sind, sondern die einzelnen klassen darin dank so witzen wie GUARD ungemein schwer auszuschalten sind und viel zu viel anrichten als sie eigendlich dürften.
Es müsste und sollte halt so sein das wenn eine HK an nem BW dran ist und ihm auch wirklich 10 sekunden alles verpasst, dass dieser umfaellt.
Aber dank Guard und Healspamm ist das halt keine Glaskanone mehr sondern einfach nen mittelklasse ziel mit dauerheal.
Und da man für Guard setzen sowie grp heal spammen rein garnichts leisten muss hat das nichtmal etwas mit gut spielen der bombergruppe zu tun.

Und so eine Bomber gruppe ist halt trotz sehr viel weniger spielkönnen effektiver als ne gruppe die nicht mit bomb setup rumrennt.
Und das kanns halt einfach nicht sein im moment.

was habich denn davon meine HK spielerisch gemeistert zu haben und mit 5 andren super spielern in einer grp rumzurennen, kommt ne andre grp mit perfektem Fotm setup die ausser ner taste spammen kein fuss vorn andren setzen können wars das.

Ich würde echt nix sagen wenn ne bombe gruppe halt wirklich etwas leisten müsste um so eine macht auf dem feld darzustellen.
Aber es ist einfach die leichteste art zu spielen und sie bietet am meisten vorteile.

Bullshit einfach.
Und klar das Sorcs und bws alles verteidigen... Wer will schon generft werden.


----------



## Krawuzi (12. Juni 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Und klar das Sorcs und bws alles verteidigen... Wer will schon generft werden.


Es gibt ne ganze Menge BWs und Sorcs, die Single specced sind und einen AE nerf fordern und das schon seit geraumer Zeit (siehe z.B. Thread vom 16.03 oder Thread vom 20.04)


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Juni 2009)

> ich sehe einfach kein AoE-Problem, sondern nur ein Problem unflexibler Spieler die gegen AoE-Leute spielen. Egal ob nun BW, Sorc, Spalta oder Slayer.
> Kann man nicht irgendwie die Spieler patchen und da nen Balancing rein bekommen?
> Warum glauben diese Gegen-AoE-Whiner NIE daran, dass man was gegen die Bombergruppen tun kann und setzen ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen als Dogma?
> In der Mathematik ist es so, dass ein einziger Gegenbeweis reicht um einen Lehrsatz zu widerlegen.
> Komisch nur, dass sich in einer MMO-Community jeder dagegen wehrt das gleiche Prinzip, was mehr als logisch ist zu akzeptieren.




sowas kann nur jemand schreiben der selber in einer Bombergruppe unterwegs ist.....um wirklich zu verstehen was wir meinen solltest du dich einfach mal random für ein szeanrio anmelden und es dir selber ansehen. Dabei geht es nicht darum dass man in einem Randomszenrio sowieso meist verliert, nein du sollst einfach mal erleben was es heisst innerhalb von1-2 Sekunden zu sterben, oder was es bedeutet mit 6 mann auf einem Stoffie rumzukloppen ohne ihn auch nur annähernd down bekommen. Erlebe was es bedeutet von einem Magus/Maschi angesaugt zu werden, knockdown+silence zu fressen und innerhalb von 1-2 sek zu verrecken ohne Chance.

Und es behauptet niemand das Bombergruppen unbesiegbar sind, nur ist die Ausführung sehr schwer und steht in keiner Relation.


----------



## Makalvian (13. Juni 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zudem weiß ich nicht, worauf du anspielst mit
> da ich kein MMORPG kenne, das von diesem Schicksal ereilt wurde. Wenn du hier auf WoW anspielst und die dortigen (deiner Meinung nach schlechten) balance Entscheidungen, so kann ich nur wie andere schon betonen, dass WoW
> a) nach wie vor sehr erfolgreich ist - ganz besonders (und zunehmend) im Bereich PVP
> WoW zu keiner Zeit so unbalanced war wie es WAR jetzt ist



Denke dieser glorreiche Satz wird sich weiter durch mein Leben schlängeln und jedes mal wenn es ein Problem gibt auftreten....

Denke dran in Wow hat es nie Probleme gegeben und denk dran jeder der über dieses Spiel "lügt " ist ein Ketzter und wird verbrannt !!!


----------



## HEILDICH (13. Juni 2009)

na ja solch ein balancing hat wow nie rausgebracht daste mit aoe schaden gleich viel dmg machst als wenn du single gespeckt bist
wäre lustig wenn hexenmeister mit feuerreggen 3,5k-5k raushaut pro spieler pro tick
wäre ja sehr sinnig


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Ja es stimmt, die Balance in Wow mag verkorkst sein, aber so dermaßen wie in War war sie es nie. Selbst die "imba" Klasse die im 1v1 oder von miraus auch in der 2v2 Arena nicht zu schlagen sind (wobei es da eigentlich keine gibt), können im 6er Pack keinen kompletten Raid zerlegen wie eine Bombergruppe in WAR.

Zudem lässt sich fast keine Wow Klasse auf dermaßen wenige Skills beschränken wie manche WAR AoE Klassen.

Das heißt nicht das WAR schlecht und Wow gut ist, letzeres ist für mich schon vor gut 4 Monaten "gestorben" und wird auch begraben bleiben, dennoch muss man ehrlich sagen das gewisse Dinge in Wow schneller geändert werden als in War. Natürlich gibt es manche Klassen die seid 2 Jahren im PvP rumgurken und nichts können......Wow ist nicht perfekt, auch WAR nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ja es stimmt, die Balance in Wow mag verkorkst sein, aber so dermaßen wie in War war sie es nie. Selbst die "imba" Klasse die im 1v1 oder von miraus auch in der 2v2 Arena nicht zu schlagen sind (wobei es da eigentlich keine gibt), können im 6er Pack keinen kompletten Raid zerlegen wie eine Bombergruppe in WAR.
> 
> Zudem lässt sich fast keine Wow Klasse auf dermaßen wenige Skills beschränken wie manche WAR AoE Klassen.
> 
> Das heißt nicht das WAR schlecht und Wow gut ist, letzeres ist für mich schon vor gut 4 Monaten "gestorben" und wird auch begraben bleiben, dennoch muss man ehrlich sagen das gewisse Dinge in Wow schneller geändert werden als in War. Natürlich gibt es manche Klassen die seid 2 Jahren im PvP rumgurken und nichts können......Wow ist nicht perfekt, auch WAR nicht.



erinnern wir uns doch mal an Patch 1.11 und den damaligen Zuständen. Druiden waren nur die Mana Batterie, Mages dominierten das PvE und PvP als beste DDler überhaupt, Schurken One oder 2 hitteten Stoffies. Paladine konnten nichts. Hexer waren für GS und Ports gut... für nix weiter. Schamanen waren Heiler 2. Ordnung und Krieger die einzig wahren Tanks. Stimmt, das Balancing in WoW war nie so schlimm wie in WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sicherlich hat sich da seitdem einiges getan (auch wenn dennoch noch einiges im Argen liegt), aber man sieht, auch WoW hatte über 2 Jahre lang mächtig Blancing Probleme und die kriegen sie auhc erst in den Griff, seitdem die Klassen vereinheitlicht und angepasst werden.


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Sicherlich hat sich da seitdem einiges getan (auch wenn dennoch noch einiges im Argen liegt), aber man sieht, auch WoW hatte über 2 Jahre lang mächtig Blancing Probleme und die kriegen sie auhc erst in den Griff, seitdem die Klassen vereinheitlicht und angepasst werden.



Was dennoch kein Grund ist aus 24 Klassen 4 zu machen, was Blizzard oder auch Mythic ja gerade tun.


----------



## Brummbör (13. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> erinnern wir uns doch mal an Patch 1.11 und den damaligen Zuständen. Druiden waren nur die Mana Batterie, Mages dominierten das PvE und PvP als beste DDler überhaupt, Schurken One oder 2 hitteten Stoffies. Paladine konnten nichts. Hexer waren für GS und Ports gut... für nix weiter. Schamanen waren Heiler 2. Ordnung und Krieger die einzig wahren Tanks. Stimmt, das Balancing in WoW war nie so schlimm wie in WAR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und selbst zu der zeit gabs bei wow keine 222 kompi die durch 2 tasten ae spam nen ganzen kt in paar sekunden killen konnte. und die zergschlachten bei TM oder XR waren oft lustiger als das momentane warhammer rvr. ging ja anfangs auch um nichts, war reiner spass am kloppen.


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt bei AION ne fast 32er Assasine auf Asmodier Seite und möchte mal den ganzen mir gefällt das nicht, mir gefällt das nicht leuten hier ein kleines Feadback geben.

Also das PVE strotzt vor Instanzen die sehr gut gemacht sind und knackig schwer sind. Es gibt schon ab LVL20 stetig instanzen nicht wie bei Warhammer wo immer nur Stadtini oder LV geht.

Das PVP System ist sehr balanced und der Flugmodus den einige hier Kritisieren hat sehr wohl was mit dem PVP zu tun und ist ein weiterer Taktischer Aspeckt im Spiel. Man muss halt auch mal nach oben oder unten schauen weil von überall können gegner kommen. Außerdem ist das PVP gebiet nicht wie bei Warhammer sehr Liniar und nur festland. Sondern es besteht aus 3Ebenen und eher aus Inselsystemen.
Das PVP Gebiet von AION

Ich weiß nicht was einige gegen Craftsysteme haben. Ok das Warhammer craftsystem ist schrott. Es bietet nur Talismanherstellung und Tränke brauen. Doch was AION da bietet ist fabelhaft. Man kann alles mögliche bauen wie Rüstungen, Waffen, Tränke, Schmuck, Tränke u.s.w Das schöne dabei ist, das zum beispiel selbstgebaute blaue Waffen, Rüstungen u.s.w nur durch Golddrops von Raidbossen übertroffen werden können. Das Craftsystem ist leicht verständlich aber wenn man gute sachen bauen will brauch man dementsprechend qulitativ hochwertige Materialien die gesammelt werden müssen. Was z.b auch möglich ist, das Critten beim Craften. Also wenn ich jetzt ein rezept habe für lvl35 blaue schuhe und baue sie dann kann der Craft critten und es werden lvl35er Goldene schuhe draus die noch besser sind. Wir haben uns in der Gilde schon abgesprochen wer welchen beruf macht das alles abgedeckt ist. Und einer z.b waffen macht und nicht 10leute. Da die Materialen bei einer Person gebündelt mehr ergeben als auf 10 verteit.

Ich finde diesen Mangaangehauten stiel nicht so schlimm auch wenns geschmacksache ist. Doch wer würde hier ernsthaft sagen das Warhammer ne tolle Grafik hat. Warhammergrafik ist einfach mist

Aber jetzt mal zu Warhammer. 

Dieses Spiel enttäuscht einen auf voller Linie. Die Patchpolitik ist mehr als mies (die schlechteste die ich je gesehen habe). Was ist mit Länder der Toten? Es wir eingefügt um Content zu bieten. Meinermeinung wollen sie damit nur noch mehr zeit schinden um vielleicht irgendwann mal die hauptstädte zu reparieren. Doch meiner meinung nach werden die Länder der Toten einfach nur ein neues BUGland sein. Schaut euch doch einfachmal die Stadtinis oder LV an. Verbugt, Verbugt, Verbugt und eines der bescheuersten Lootsysteme der WELT. Alle die jenigen die meinen WAR wird besser glauben echt noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Ich meine sobald AION released wird wird Warhammer ein Geisterspiel. Die die es dann immernoch weiterzocken sind vergleichbar mit den Leuten die bis heute noch meinen AoC wäre genial und Bugfrei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Avenlan


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was einige gegen Craftsysteme haben. Ok das Warhammer craftsystem ist schrott. Es bietet nur Talismanherstellung und Tränke brauen. Doch was AION da bietet ist fabelhaft. Man kann alles mögliche bauen wie Rüstungen, Waffen, Tränke, Schmuck, Tränke u.s.w Das schöne dabei ist, das zum beispiel selbstgebaute blaue Waffen, Rüstungen u.s.w nur durch Golddrops von Raidbossen übertroffen werden können.



Ich möchte keine 2 Stunden am Tag verbringen müssen um Pseudoberufe zu skillen, das hab ich gegen ein so großes und wichtiges Craftsystem, wobei ich auch ehrlich sagen muss, besser groß und interessant als klein und langweilig.
Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit an dem Punkt angekommen das ich mir Aion wenn es rauskommt anschauen werde, ob ich dann dabei bleibe wird sich zeigen, meine voreingenomme Meinung wurde aber schon mehrfach widerlegt, einziger Kritikpunkt den ich imo sehe, das viele Geleuchte (Rüstungen etc), was man aber wie jemand gesagt sogar drosseln mit ganz auschalten kann.


----------



## Miracolax (13. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Die die es dann immernoch weiterzocken sind vergleichbar mit den Leuten die bis heute noch meinen AoC wäre genial und Bugfrei.



Bugfrei ist AoC mit Sicherheit nicht, genial auf alle Fälle! Aber was AION betrifft gebe ich dir recht, es *könnte* das Spiel sein was WAR in's virtuelle Abseits drängt. Denn viele Leute springen ja jetzt schon ab und warten erst gar nicht auf den tollen neuen Content und redesignte Burgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sie wollen einfach nur ein spielbares Spiel daddeln, welches auch Spass macht. Ausser Frust kriegen sie jedoch momentan nicht viel geboten.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (13. Juni 2009)

Wann soll denn das Großartige AION kommen? Dieses  Jahr noch?!


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Wann soll denn das Großartige AION kommen? Dieses  Jahr noch?!



In Asien ist seit ein paar Monaten raus, für die Eu Version läuft grade die Beta.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (13. Juni 2009)

Wird es auch ne Open Beta geben? denke mal die momentane ist Closed Beta?!


----------



## Flargh (13. Juni 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Wird es auch ne Open Beta geben? denke mal die momentane ist Closed Beta?!



Eine open Beta in dem Sinn ist nicht vorgesehen, sondern verschiedene Beta Events, die jeweils über ein Wochenende gehen. Das erste war letztes WE, das nächste ist nächstes WE. Einladungen dafür kann man mit Glück bei den entsprechenden Fan-/Gamingsites bekommen/gewinnen.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Juni 2009)

> Denke dieser glorreiche Satz [WoW zu keiner Zeit so unbalanced war wie es WAR jetzt ist, Anm.] wird sich weiter durch mein Leben schlängeln und jedes mal wenn es ein Problem gibt auftreten....
> 
> Denke dran in Wow hat es nie Probleme gegeben und denk dran jeder der über dieses Spiel "lügt " ist ein Ketzter und wird verbrannt !!!



Wow hatte (und hat) Probleme noch und nöcher, das streitet hier keiner ab. Trotzdem gab es diese Art von verkorster Balance einfach in WoW nie.

Ansonsten nenn einfach ein Setup mit dem man in WoW zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt mit 6 Mann in jedes BG (gegen 12, gegen 18, gegen 40 Feinde)gehen konnte und einfach gewann in dem alle 6 "durchrannten und ihren AE Knopf gespammt haben".

In Übrigen nerven Leute, die nicht lesen können was man geschrieben hat oder aber Sachen hineininterpretieren, die fernab des Arguments sind. An keiner stelle hat irgendwer behauptet  "in Wow hat es nie Probleme gegeben", was genau willst du also sagen, außer einem sarkastischen Flame schriftliche Gestalt zu verleihen?


----------



## heretik (13. Juni 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich möchte keine 2 Stunden am Tag verbringen müssen um Pseudoberufe zu skillen, das hab ich gegen ein so großes und wichtiges Craftsystem, wobei ich auch ehrlich sagen muss, besser groß und interessant als klein und langweilig.



Wobei Aion es einfach übertreibt mit der Kleinklein-Crafterei.

Man muss nicht jede Stahlschraube einzeln herstellen können müssen, damit das Crafting-System glaubhaft ist. Ein Mittelding zwischen dem übersimplifizierten WAR-System und der verstiegenen Hypervielfalt von Aion wäre nett.


----------



## Clashmaniac (13. Juni 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Es gibt ne ganze Menge BWs und Sorcs, die Single specced sind und einen AE nerf fordern und das schon seit geraumer Zeit (siehe z.B. Thread vom 16.03 oder Thread vom 20.04)




Natürlich haette ich anmerken müssen das es auch paar realisten gibt, tschuldigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2009)

@Norjena: Das war meine Intension. Balancing gibts nur, wenn alles identisch ist. Das will ich aber nicht in einem RPG. Da hätte man die Klassen auch gleich weglassen können. Daher find ich den WoW Weg ja auch so bescheiden.

@Aion Spam Bots: bekommt ihr eigentlich Geld für das Gehype? Ist ja nciht so, das mal wieder sinnlos alle Foren geflutet werden mit "Ach wie toll doch Aion ist, viel besser als dein Spiel"-Posts. Nein, zusätzlich noch mit einer mir unbekannten Vehemenz. Selbst wenn alle guten Dinge, die bisher an einer Hand abzählbar sind und von keinem von euch bisher auch nur ein halbes Jahr getestet wurden, schon 3 mal genannt wurden, kommt danach wieder ein neuer der es nochmal alles durchkaut.

Mal ehrlich, Aion hat nur den Abyss fürs offene PvP? 
Denkt ihr, dass man nach 3-6 MOnaten Abyy nicht auch die Schnauze voll hat? Denkt ihr denn Aion wird da irgendwie anders sein? Find ich derzeit etwas naiv, vor allem von WAR Spielern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aion hat tolles PvE? Schön, ich will aber kein PvE, nicht umsonst spiel ich WAR. Ich war bisher nur einmal im Düsterberg. Das war das erste und letzte Mal in einer Instanz. Ich habs in WoW gehasst, in HdRO und ich werde es auch in Aion hassen.
Aion bietet Cutszenes, das ist wirklich mal nett. Aber das jeder Spieler ein großer Held und Kommandant war? Nö, will ich nicht. Ich will kein strahlender Held sein der sein Gedächtnis verloren hat. Vor allem will ich nicht in einer Welt leben, in der jeder andere auch ein Held ist.. außer die NSCs. Und sie sind mir sogar alle gleichgestellt. Sry, aber nicht weit gedacht.
Crafting hasse ich wie die Pest. Ich habe es in WoW gemieden und erst mit lvl 68 einen Beruf gelernt und auch das nur wegen dem Raid. Wegen mir könnte auch das restliche Crafting aus WAR entfernt werden. Nur unnötiger Zwang sich Talismane zu holen. Wobei das ja zum Glück auch entkräftet wird mit den Ländern der Toten.
Was bringt mir ein Spiel, indem ich zeit mit sinnlosem Monsterkloppen und Instanz gefarme verbringen muss, um dann wertlose Ingame Items zu erstellen? Aufwand/Kosten Verhältnis ist echt nicht im Rahmen für sowas.

LotD sind weder buggy noch schlecht gemacht, auf dem PTR kann man das gut sehen. WAR wird genauso, wie jedes andere MMO, weiter entwickelt. Alles Leute, die es derzeit schlecht reden, wollen doch nur ihren Rücktritt kompensieren und ihre Furcht; Furcht davor, das Aion genauso geflamed und schlecht geredet wird wie jedes neue MMO auf dem Markt. Der ist eben derzeit einfach zu überfüllt.

Und ich wette mit jedem von euch "Aion wird WAR vernichten" Leuten um 200&#8364; das dies nicht der Fall sein wird.

PS: Bitte spammt aber genauso stark im WoW Forum und verkündet auch dort bitte lautstark vom Untergang von WoW. Damit ihr auch gleich ne gute Hater Community habt, wenn das Spiel startet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Juni 2009)

> @Norjena: Das war meine Intension. Balancing gibts nur, wenn alles identisch ist. Das will ich aber nicht in einem RPG. Da hätte man die Klassen auch gleich weglassen können. Daher find ich den WoW Weg ja auch so bescheiden.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Aber man muss auch klar sagen, dass es zwischen schwarz und weiß sehr viele Abstufungen gibt. Perfektes Balancing ist nur möglich, wenn alle Klassen gleich sind. Trotzdem kann man auch einigermaßen gutes Balancing bei verschiedenen Klassen haben (es gibt ja auch genügend RTS mit verschiedenen Rassen, wo das Balancing zumindest "ausreichend" ist, dass alle Rassen auch gespielt werden).

Letztlich geht es hier nicht darum, alle Klassen zu vereinheitlichen in WAR. Zudem liegt ja gerade bei WAR ein Schere Stein Papier Prinzip zugrunde. Nur derzeit ist es so, dass AoE Setups sozusagen der Vorschlaghammer sind, der Schere, Stein und Papier einfach kurz und klein haut in über 90% der Fälle und das kann man definitiv ändern ohne dadurch alle Klassen zu homogenisieren.


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Siehe Blau im Qoute.



Pymonte schrieb:


> @Norjena: Das war meine Intension. Balancing gibts nur, wenn alles identisch ist. Das will ich aber nicht in einem RPG. Da hätte man die Klassen auch gleich weglassen können. Daher find ich den WoW Weg ja auch so bescheiden.
> Schonmal Guild Wars gespielt?
> 
> 
> ...



Was mir nach wie vor auch "Sorgen" bereitet ist das Rüstungsdesign, ich möchte wie immer einen weiblichen Cha spielen, aber keine Tante ausm Puff nebenan mit Minirökchen oder Plattenrüstung die aus 2 Streifen Metall besteht....die Charakter bisher erinnern mich sehr stark an Lineage2.


----------



## Leoncore (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch mit WAR aufgehört und werde so schnell kein anderes MMOG mehr anfassen (Außer Eve-Online, welches mal wirklich was außergewöhnliches und Herausforderndes bietet). Bleibe in Sachen RPG lieber im Solo Bereich und wenn Multiplayer, dann eher Shooter alla Quake Wars.

Werd mir aber demnächst doch nochmal die Länder der Toten in WAR anschauen, allerdings nur, weil ich Fan das Warhammer Universums bin, das Tabletop spiele und deshalb sehen möchte, was die Entwickler drauß machen.


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

Man muss ja nicht Craften aber wenn man ingame einen kumpel der einem vielleicht ne waffe oder Rüstung bauen kann.

Offizell wurde vor 1-2tagen der Release für Europa bestätigt. AION kommt am 4.9.2009 als weit ist es nicht mehr. Hab mir schon die CE vorbestellt da diese doch geile boni mit sich bringt.

Gruß Avenlan

P.s das PVP in Aion gibt es nicht nur im Abbys sondern sehr sehr oft gehen so genannte Rift´s (Portale) auf die einen in die welt der Gegnerischen Fraktion bringt. Für dort gibt es Infiltrationsquests die sehr geil sind und es ist sehr spannend im hinterkopf zu wissen das man nie in seinem gebiet sicher ist. Selbst in Instanzen entstehen diese Rifts. ;-)


----------



## heretik (13. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Aion Spam Bots: bekommt ihr eigentlich Geld für das Gehype? Ist ja nciht so, das mal wieder sinnlos alle Foren geflutet werden mit "Ach wie toll doch Aion ist, viel besser als dein Spiel"-Posts. Nein, zusätzlich noch mit einer mir unbekannten Vehemenz.



Das sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute, die vor Release von WAR jedem, der nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen war, die Ohren abgekaut haben, dass WAR die Neuerfindung des Rads wird, dann feststellen musste, dass es halt doch nur ein MMORPG ist, das mit Wasser kocht, und jetzt den nächsten Hoffnungsschimmer am Horizont wieder in den siebten Himmel loben müssen.

Es gibt halt Menschen, für die ein gesundes Mittelmaß nicht existiert. Entweder etwas ist superduperhypertoll und das nächste WoW oder abgrundtief schlecht, menschenverachtend hässlich und wer was anderes sagt ist ein Fanboi. Aber an sowas gewöhnt man sich.


----------



## HEILDICH (13. Juni 2009)

na ja ich freue mich auch schon auf aion (neuerfindung des rades sicher nicht , aber mehr mmo als war es zurzeit bietet wäre schon fein)
mal schauen ob aion halten kann was es verspricht (nicht so wie war)


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Was ich grade gehört habe lässt mich doch stark zweifeln, anscheinend haben sie nicht einfach nur das Aussehen der Rüstungen sondern auch das Skillystem 1:1 übernommen....keine weiteren Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten, man hat automatisch alle Skills der Klasse sobald man sie kauft, das...finde ich doch schon etwas, naja langweilig.

Ich finde schon die WAR Spezialisierungsmöglichkeiten viel zu begrenzt.


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

Es gibt ein lvl basierendes Skill System wie bei War. Man kauft nach lvl up seine Skills. Aber man bekommt immer nur alle 3lvl skill nicht jedes. Außerdem gibt es ein Stigmasystem was einem 5 spezielle  Skills zu verfügung stellt die 5 skills kann man sich aus mehr als 20 selbst zusammenbauen.


----------



## heretik (13. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> na ja ich freue mich auch schon auf aion (neuerfindung des rades sicher nicht , aber mehr mmo als war es zurzeit bietet wäre schon fein)
> mal schauen ob aion halten kann was es verspricht (nicht so wie war)



Kein MMORPG der Geschichte konnte halten, was es versprochen hat. Damit rechnet mittlerweile auch keiner mehr ... es ist der Job der Marketing-Heinzen, viel heiße Luft um nichts zu machen, und obliegt dem denkenden Konsumenten, sich davon nicht beeindrucken zu lassen.


----------



## Rayon (13. Juni 2009)

ich find das aion gehype witzig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es in Asien geflopped sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> ich find das aion gehype witzig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es in Asien geflopped sein soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Manche sagen genau das Gegenteil, wer hat nun Recht? 
Meine Einschatzung ist das es viel zu stark dem Vorgänger Lineage 2 ähnelt was Klassensystem, Rüstungsdisign etc angeht. Anschauen werde ich es mir dennoch denke ich, der Schein kann trügen.


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

gefloppt?? wo lebst du denn. 3,5millionen accounts jetzt. wenn du das als gefloppt empfindest was ist war dann??


----------



## Norjena (13. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> gefloppt?? wo lebst du denn. 3,5millionen accounts jetzt. wenn du das als gefloppt empfindest was ist war dann??



Und wo steht das? Und wieviele davon sind lediglich Leute die vorher L1/2 gespielt haben?


----------



## Makalvian (13. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> gefloppt?? wo lebst du denn. 3,5millionen accounts jetzt. wenn du das als gefloppt empfindest was ist war dann??



Aber nur für die die glauben Wow hätte auch sein 11 Mio und War hätte seine 300 k Oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

War hat noch weniger als 300K und es werden immer weniger


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> War hat noch weniger als 300K und es werden immer weniger



Naja, offiziellen Berichten zufolge hat WAR 300k Subscriber, derzeit vermutlich weniger, aber so drastisch schätze ich es dann doch nicht ein, dazu sind die Server eben doch noch zu voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Subscriber sind Spieler. Die Millionen Accs sind (wie die von RoM und WoW in China) einfach einmal erstellte Accs die nur ne gewisse Laufzeit dauer haben. Sie sind also nur aktiv, wenn der User spielt bzw Spielzeit gekauft hat. Es gibt andere F2P MMOs die weit mehr als 15mio Accs haben. Davon sind dann ca 33% Botter (wie in Aion derzeit auch, gibt nicht umsonst unmengen an Beschwerden deswegen) und 66% Acc Leichen, 10 Doppelaccs und der Rest ist mehr oder minder Aktiv.

Auch bei Aion ist das derzeit nicht anders. Die 3,5 mio Spieler sind also so aussagekräftig, wie jede andere fiktive Zahl... Nämlich gar nicht. WoWs US & EU Accs würden mich interessieren, denn die Zahl wird vermutlich nichtmal die 3 Mio knacken. Aber selbst das wäre noch gewaltig für ein MMO.


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

Aber du musst doch zugeben das Warhammer nie an so zahlen rankommt. War ist auf dem absteigenen ast nicht mehr nicht weniger


----------



## Lari (13. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> WoWs US & EU Accs würden mich interessieren, denn die Zahl wird vermutlich nichtmal die 3 Mio knacken. Aber selbst das wäre noch gewaltig für ein MMO.



Aus der Meldung zu den 10 Millionen Abonnenten:


> Die Abonenntenzahl für Blizzard Entertainment®s Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game überschreitet 2,5 Millionen in Nordamerika und 2 Millionen in Europa.


Seitdem gab es keine genauen Zahlen mehr.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Aus der Meldung zu den 10 Millionen Abonnenten:
> 
> Seitdem gab es keine genauen Zahlen mehr.



Dafür hätte ich gern die Quelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Avelan

Du kannst dir das gerne einreden, passieren wirds dennoch nicht. Auch AoC ist nicht tot und das hatte eine viel schlechtere Publicity. Klingt grad ein bissel quenelig...


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

Möchte das keinem einreden. nur informationen über eine alternative vorzeigen. Erzähl mir mal eine sache die Mythic bei War je richtig gemacht hat???

ich kenne nichts


----------



## Lari (13. Juni 2009)

Guckst du da: http://eu.blizzard.com/de/press/080122.html


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Guckst du da: http://eu.blizzard.com/de/press/080122.html



Naja, ist aber auch 2 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Avenlan

Richtig gemacht:
* PQs
* Eingehen auf die Community, viel mit der Community gemacht
* Stimmige Klassen und Rassen (naja, GW eben)
* Balance bis P1.2 gut, nach 1.3.1 vielleicht auch wieder (ist ja nciht so, dass WAR von Anfang an so war. Bei Mythic sitzen auch nur Menschen und wenns eben mal nicht so läuft ist das nun lange nicht immer die Unfähigkeit der Anderen. Vor allem da es auch Aion so gehen wird und es auch in jedem anderen Themengebiet passiert (Verpatzte Konzerte usw... obwohl der Veranstalter sonst ganz gut ist)
* Eine schöne Spieltwelt
* Das Gildensystem
* super Quests (bzw Questtexte)
* T1-T3 derzeit nahezu perfekt
* LotD sind auch sehr super, nach allem was ich auf dem PTR gesehen habe
* Massive Verbesserung des Spiels seit Release
* Standarten (mein Lieblingsfeature)
* die Szenarien
* der Wälzer des Wissens
usw
Und das ist noch lange nicht alles, geschweige denn, das Mythic da auch vieles noch dazubringen wird.


----------



## Yanotoshi (13. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Naja, ist aber auch 2 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MAn möge mich gern eines besseren belehren, aber seitdem der Wälzer so ein Anklang gefunden hat, arbeiten sehr viele mit son Achievements, War hat das vielleicht nicht erfunden aber schön kombiniert ,IMHO

Wer aht son Achievementsystem eig eingeführt?!


----------



## heretik (13. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Möchte das keinem einreden. nur informationen über eine alternative vorzeigen. Erzähl mir mal eine sache die Mythic bei War je richtig gemacht hat???
> 
> ich kenne nichts



Ah jö, da ist aber einer ganz ganz pöse enttäuscht von WAR.

Warum genau steigert Ihr Euch eigentlich immer so in Euren MMORPG-Hass oder alternativ in Euer Fanboitum rein? Erinnert mich frappierend an 13-jährige und Tokio Hotel.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> MAn möge mich gern eines besseren belehren, aber seitdem der Wälzer so ein Anklang gefunden hat, arbeiten sehr viele mit son Achievements, War hat das vielleicht nicht erfunden aber schön kombiniert ,IMHO
> 
> Wer aht son Achievementsystem eig eingeführt?!



Achievements wurden mMn von HdRO impelementiert. Allerdings ist der WdW bisher das am besten gestaltete Sammel und Informationssystem.  Und das hat Mythic also super richtig gemacht bei WAR


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Naja, ist aber auch 2 Jahre alt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weiß ja nicht welches Spiel du spielst aber Warhammer ist es bestimmt nicht. Oder du spielst einfach noch nicht lang genug. Ich spiele Warhammer seit Closed Beta und nichts ist besser geworden.

1) Pq´s sind was neues aber sehr sehr stupide und langweilig
2) Eingehen auf Community: Da sag ich nur LOL. Bis jetzt haben sie null für die Community getan sonst wäre das Spiel besser und wir würden nie so AEhöllen oder andere Scheiße durchmachen. Wenn man inis geht und teile droppen die aber nie in nem Inventar landen und dann bei einem GM gespräch es nur heißt, tut uns leid aber wir stellen nichts wieder her. Sowas ist doch ein unding und jedes erfolgreiches MMO der Welt schreibt da kundenservice sehr viel höher.
3)Stimmige Klassen ist ja mal Sowas von schwachsinn. Nur noch Bombergruppen und in Lower Tiers rennen fast nur noch FotM Klassen rum. 10 Spalter/Slayer oder 10Source/Feuermage in einem BG sieht man fast nur noch.
4)Balance ist reiner Schrott jetzt gibts nur bombergruppen ab 1.3.1 nahkämpfer die 4,5Crits mit einem schlag machen was ja sooooooooooooooooooo besser ist LOL
5)Super Spielwelt: Grafisch sehr häßlich. Charaktäre sehen fast immer gleich aus. Von Rüstungen brauch man garnicht reden. Dunkeltrost sieht aus wie Wachposten u.s.w es gibt high lvl sets die aussehen wie sachen die man mit lvl15 getragen hat. Sehr geil
6)Gildensystem vor 1.2.1 totaler mist jetzt gehts aber nichts was jedes anderes Spiel schon von anfang an bietet.
7)Quests gibts überall mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.
8)T1-T3 wie ich schon sagte nur noch FotM klassen unterwegs
9)Naja auch nur ein verbuggter Spielinhalt wie alles andere in WAR. Die bekommen es ja noch nicht mal hin LV mal bugfrei zu bekommen. Lückenbüser für nicht vorhanden/funktionieren Endcontent
10)Massive Verbesserungen lacht man nur drüber. Das spiel hat so eine beschissene Performence und Klassenbalance da kann man nur sagen FAILD
11) Reißt das spiel auch nicht aus dem Mist
12)Scenarien haben viele Spiele
13) Naja Wäzer ist auch keine Große errungenschaft.

Keine Ahnung wie blauäugig du bist aber WAR ist der reinste Dreck und deine tollen pluspunkte die du hier nennst sind sowas von nicht haltbar

Gruß Avenlan


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht welches Spiel du spielst aber Warhammer ist es bestimmt nicht. Oder du spielst einfach noch nicht lang genug. Ich spiele Warhammer seit Closed Beta und nichts ist besser geworden.
> 
> 1) Pq´s sind was neues aber sehr sehr stupide und langweilig
> 2) Eingehen auf Community: Da sag ich nur LOL. Bis jetzt haben sie null für die Community getan sonst wäre das Spiel besser und wir würden nie so AEhöllen oder andere Scheiße durchmachen. Wenn man inis geht und teile droppen die aber nie in nem Inventar landen und dann bei einem GM gespräch es nur heißt, tut uns leid aber wir stellen nichts wieder her. Sowas ist doch ein unding und jedes erfolgreiches MMO der Welt schreibt da kundenservice sehr viel höher.
> ...



sry, aber du laberst, ums mal auf gut Deutsch zu sagen, derbsten Bullshit. Ich würds ja, wie immer bei solchen Posts, einfach unkommentiert lassen, aber was du Verzapfst ist echt erbärmlich.
Ich spiele seit der Open Beta, also lange genug. PQs sind langweilig? Das stimmt, aber ihr System bietet eine Grundlage die in den LotD (und auf dem Weg dorthin auch) für gute Kurzweil sorgt. Ähnlich wie PQs. Wer Cutszenes inA ion lobt, aber ein komplett neues System als unnütz abstempelt scheint da sehr verbohrt zu sein.
Ja, auch die CMs und das Design team geht stark auf die Comm. ein. Burgensystem/viele schnelle Bugfixes usw wurde alles durch die Koordination Mythic -- User geschaft- Was Ingame Support angeht ist der Standard, in keinem anderen Spiel wird dir mehr oder minder geholfen. Und auch die Richtlinien zählen so gut wie überall.
Das Gildensystem ist (auf jedenfall in den neueren MMOs) bisher einzigartig. Kein, ich wiederhole KEIN, anderes Spiel hat so ein Gildensystem. Das Gildenlevel motiviert, die Standarte und Gildentaktiken sind sinnvoll. Allianzen sind ein großer Vorteil und es lohnt sich in allgemeinem mehr in einer Gilde zu sein als in einem anderen MMO. Dass das System grafisch überarbeitet wurde hat nichts mit der Funktionalität zu tun. Und wer sich davor mit dem System nicht klar gekommen ist, ist vermutlich nicht der Hellste.

Auch die Klassen sind stimmig. Such dir mal nen Duden oder besser noch Brockhaus und lies mal nach was stimmig bedeutet. Die Klassen haben ein gutes System und sind schön unterschiedlich. Auch Balancing ist temporär. Aber weißt du was: ich schreib dir ab jetzt jedes mal ne PN wenn es nach AION release Probleme mit Balancing gibt. Und auch hier wette ich mit dir um 200€ das es sie geben wird und das du vermutlich sogar am lautesten heulen wirst.

Aber geh ruhig wieder zu Aion, bist wie ein bockiges Kind, das andere Meinungen nicht verkraften kann und ach... lassen wir das, du bist es gar nicht Wert das ich mir Beleidigungen für dich ausdenke. Da gibt es Edeltrolle für *zu Lari zwinker*

Willkommen auf meiner Ignore, so ein inkompetentes, intollerantes und dämliches Gesabbel hab ich nun echt schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gelesen. Aber hey, wenigsten werd ich über dich lachen, wenn Aion zerbombt wird.


----------



## Yanotoshi (13. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Willkommen auf meiner Ignore, so ein inkompetentes, intollerantes und dämliches Gesabbel hab ich nun echt schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gelesen. Aber hey, wenigsten werd ich über dich lachen, wenn Aion zerbombt wird.



Als ich den Satz gelesen habe, musste ich so extrem feiern ^^

Aber BTT: das mit den eingehen auf die Com, teilweise ja, wie du an verschiedenen Beispielen dargelegt hast, aber zB sagt 90% der Com dass ihnen nen BalPAtch tausendmal lieber ist als irgendein Contentpatch, aber Content lässt sich eben besser verkaufen als Balancing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ich dir zustimme ist, dass sich einiges geändert hat, auch wenn ich nur seit Weihnachten spiele, die Perfom*a*nce ist besser geworden und ja klar haben viele Spiele SZenarien, aber War hat mMn teilweise doch die abwechslungsreichsten.

Also klar die Rüstung ähnelt sich teilweise, wie soll man das auch anders hinbekommen, wenn ich mal Aion nehme, wo jemand die Rüstungen gepostet hat, sehen die sich auch extrem ähnlich, man kann eben keine so große Variation schaffen, dass sich alle unterscheiden , aber in War gibts dafür zB farben, mir gefällt zB sehr gut ein fast rosaner schwarzork, sehr putzig

MH der WdW ist eine große Errungenschaft, du kansnt unglaublich viel nachlesen über die Hintergrundgeschichte, dann bekomsmte noch Specials etc. eigentlich schon ne große Neuerung !

Und wieder würde ich sagen Failed! ich bin gestern LV gegangen mit 1 Bo, 1 Chosen, 1 Squig(3 wards), 1 HK (3 wards) und 2 zeloten (5 wards) wir habens trotzdem geschafft links und rechts zu clearen, auch ohne JDK, Zauberin etc, war vielleicht schwerer aber es war möglich und am Ende ging uns eben die Zeit aus.

Und Stimmige Klassen bedeutet auch, dass die Vorgaben, der Hintergrundgeschichte beachtet wurden,  was hier anscheinend der FAll war.

mein Senf dazu 

ich wünsch euch noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (13. Juni 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> ich find das aion gehype witzig, wenn man bedenkt, dass es in Asien geflopped sein soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hast du denn für Drogen genommen? Muss ja unheimlich reinhauen das Zeug.

3.5 Mio Accounts in Asien, dabei ist es noch lange nicht in jedem Land in Asien verfügbar. Was für ein Megaflop ^^

3.5 Mio hatte man übrigens Mitte Mai, seitdem wurden wieder einige Server in China eröffnet, mittlerweile weit über 100 Server alleine China. Hier mal eine Quelle, die ich nach wenigen Minuten Google gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/985/985368p1.html



Norjena schrieb:


> Und wo steht das? Und wieviele davon sind lediglich Leute die vorher L1/2 gespielt haben?



Sind das keine Menschen? Zählen L2 Kunden nicht? 

Was für eine lächerliche Frage. AION wird auch in EU / US recht erfolgreich sein, ich erwarte zwar keine Millionen, aber das braucht es auch nicht. In Asien wirds eh noch anwachsen auf etwa 5 Mio oder sogar mehr, die Lineage Serie hatte ja ähnliche Zahlen. Und da man in AION auch keinen großen Grind hat wirds im Westen natürlich auch erfolgreicher als Lineage. Wie erfolgreich genau, wird man sehen, auf jeden Fall gibts einen ordentlichen Run auf die AION CEs in Deutschland, USA usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pymonte schrieb:


> Willkommen auf meiner Ignore, so ein inkompetentes, intollerantes und dämliches Gesabbel hab ich nun echt schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gelesen. Aber hey, wenigsten werd ich über dich lachen, wenn Aion zerbombt wird.



Wie soll AION zerbombt werden? Selbst wenn man in EU / US nur 100.000 Spieler hätte, würde das vollkommen ausreichen aufgrund der blendenden Zahlen in Asien. Nur da es im PVP Sektor eh kaum Konkurrenz gibt, wird AION wohl auch im Westen etwas mehr Spieler erreichen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Also klar die Rüstung ähnelt sich teilweise, wie soll man das auch anders hinbekommen, wenn ich mal Aion nehme, wo jemand die Rüstungen gepostet hat, sehen die sich auch extrem ähnlich, man kann eben keine so große Variation schaffen, dass sich alle unterscheiden , aber in War gibts dafür zB farben, mir gefällt zB sehr gut ein fast rosaner schwarzork, sehr putzig



Tja bei AION kannst du auch Items färben.

Und weiß du, was man auch machen kann? Wenn du Item X hast, was SUPER aussieht, danach Item Y findest, was bessere STATS hat, aber SCHEIßE aussieht, dann kannst du die Stats von Item Y auf Item X übertragen und hast also dann die tolle Optik von Item X und die Stats von Item Y in einem Item.

So muss das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HEILDICH (13. Juni 2009)

@ tin can
also ich glaube es werden sehr viele spieler von war zu aion wechseln
das ungleichgewicht der klassen in war ist einfach zu heftig (klar aion hat nicht soviele klassen wie war was das balancing unwarscheinlich vereinfacht)
ich persönlich spiele war zurzeit nur wegen meinen gildis (brauchen ja nen heiler) und wow halt absolut keine alternative für mich ist
und nebenbei bitte sachlich bleiben 
mfg


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Wie soll AION zerbombt werden? Selbst wenn man in EU / US nur 100.000 Spieler hätte, würde das vollkommen ausreichen aufgrund der blendenden Zahlen in Asien. Nur da es im PVP Sektor eh kaum Konkurrenz gibt, wird AION wohl auch im Westen etwas mehr Spieler erreichen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ging mehr um die Flames und das Gewhine in den Foren. Das Aion laufen wird ist mir klar, alle anderen MMOs schaffen es ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Leute, die jetzt eben am meisten über die anderen Spiele herziehen, ihren Favorit hypen und nix anderes an sich ranlassen, sind dann die Leute, die beim kleinsten Problem zusammenbrechen und selber rumnörgeln oder zum super Fanboy werden. Aufjedenfall wird das Aion Forum auch mächtig von einer Welle aus Tränen erfasst werden. Und dann sind es die gleichen Leute, die sich derzeit über ein anderes MMO beschweren, die dann rumjammern, wenn Spieler eines anderen MMOs (z.B. WAR/WoW) in "ihrer" Area werben usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und sowas verstehe ich einfach nicht. Man kann ruhig sagen, das man Aion toll findet und es ist für den ein oder anderen vllt eine Alternative. Aber das geht mit allen MMOs und der Großteil der User im WAR Bereich möchte eben WAR spielen und sehen, dass sich an diesem Game etwas tut. Und nicht mit Abwerbe versuchen und Flame Gelagen eines andern MMOs überschüttet werden.


----------



## heretik (13. Juni 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Und weiß du, was man auch machen kann? Wenn du Item X hast, was SUPER aussieht, danach Item Y findest, was bessere STATS hat, aber SCHEIßE aussieht, dann kannst du die Stats von Item Y auf Item X übertragen und hast also dann die tolle Optik von Item X und die Stats von Item Y in einem Item.
> 
> So muss das sein
> 
> ...



Muss das so sein? Finde ich nicht im geringsten. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja nunmal verschieden.


----------



## Avenlan (13. Juni 2009)

Du verstehst den Sinn meiner Posts nicht. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe gehts mir darum den Leuten die langsam (schuldigung für meine aussage) von WAR die Schnauze voll haben. 
Ich hab WAR schon in der Closed Beta gezockt das heißt, schon circa 1Jahr bevor das Spiel Released wurde. Nun kommen 9monate seit release dazu. Es gibt dinge in war die schon vor 1,5Jahren von uns Closed Beta Tester als schlecht empfunden wurden, und diese dinge sind bis heute nicht geändert wurden. WAR mag eine tolle hintergrundstoryline haben (ja ich lliebe die Warhammer Comic´s) aber die umsetzung ist meiner meinung nach schlicht und einfach FAILD. Dies belege ich nicht nur auf meine persönliche meinung sondern auch auf Fakten. Es ist bekannt das sich WAR bei Release nicht so verkauft hat wie es die Entwickler sich erhoft haben. Und es ist auch bekannt das Warhammer ONLINE mit rapiden Accountschwund zurzeit zu kämpfen hat. Dies ist FAKT und daran kann niemand was rütteln. Lest euch doch einfach mal Weltweit die Foren, offizellen und inoffizellen Fanseiten und und und durch. Was Festzustellen ist, ist das 90% der Community die den ganzen AoeHELL miterlebt haben oder es noch tun sich eine balance im Spiel wünschen und das der vorhandene Content mal spielbar gemacht wird bevor neuer vielleicht genau so verbugter Content hinzugefügt wird. Dies ist wiederum FAKT. Sie haben aus DaoC nichts gelernt und ich bezweifel das sie diesmal was lernen.

Nun zu mir

Ich habe mehr als 2Jahre Guildwars gezockt und fast 3Jahre Herr der Ringe ONLINE außerdem war ich mehr als 5Jahre EA Community Manager und war Weltweit unterwegs.
Mir ist noch nie ein Entwickler untergekommen das seine sagen wir mal Kunden für ein Spiel bezahlen lässt das nicht viel weiter ist als es noch vor 1,5Jahren in der Closed Beta war.
Die Patchpolitik ist einfach unter aller sau. Dies stütze ich darauf, das alle Weltweit erfolgreichen MMO´s es da um Welten besser machen. Nehmen wir z.b LOTRO. Dort ist jeden Donnerstag Patchday und es werden fehler die ne woche vorher aufgetreten sind dann gepacht. Das ist das was einen guten Entwickler von Mythic/GOA unterscheidet. Kein guter Entwickler schick seine Kunden durch die mehrmonatige AoeHELL wie Mythic, nämlich das kann sich keiner leisten und die sinkenden Abozahlen von WAR beweisen es. Mythic geht da eindeutig den Falschen weg sie lassen die Kunden sitzen und monatelang auf einen Patch warten um kurz vor Patchrelease die von der Community so ersehnte Klassenbalancing raus zunehmen. Das ist in meinen Augen (und da bin ich weltweit nicht der einzige) einach nur FAILD.


Deswegen meine ich das AION mehr als positive Aussichten für ein erfolgreiches Spiel hat.
In Korea z.b gibt es das Spiel jetzt 2monate und in 1-2 Wochen kommt dort Patch 1.3 der schon der 3te Patch ist der neuen aufregenen Content hinzufügt. Das ist sehr viel Content wie z.b 5000 neue quests, 5neue Instanzen, 3neue RVR Instanzen u.s.w . Jetzt kann sich jeder für sich überlegen was einem besser gefällt.

Bei WAR nach 9Monaten mal neuen Content wobei der alte nicht mal 100%tig Funktioniert???
Oder
Regelmäßigen dazu kommenen Content bei dem der alte zu 99,999999% funktioniert wie es bei AION, WOW, Guild Wars, Lotro und den meist erfolgreichesten MMO´s der Welt ist?????????

Und ja ich meine das AION potential hat eines der besten MMO´s zu werden.

Ich hoffe ich habe diesmal dir keinerlei Stoff gegeben dich mit so uniffizenten Gegenargumenten darüber aufzuregen

Gruß Avenlan


----------



## Miracolax (13. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Alles Leute, die es derzeit schlecht reden, wollen doch nur ihren Rücktritt kompensieren und ihre Furcht; Furcht davor, das Aion genauso geflamed und schlecht geredet wird wie jedes neue MMO auf dem Markt.



Sorry, da muss ich (mal wieder) widersprechen. Das Problem ist ganz einfach das (und da gehe ich jetzt mal von mir aus, denke aber das es auf viele andere zutrifft) - die Leute sind halt genervt von ewigen Lags, Unbalancing, teilweiser Unspielbarkeit bis zum Anschlag und was WAR sonst noch an Mißständen nach immerhin 9 Monaten Release (immer noch) hat. Deswegen wenden sie sich enttäuscht etwas neuem zu, weil die wenigsten bereit sind Monat für Monat jemanden für nix ihr Geld hinterherzuschmeissen. Sie hoffen halt das mit AION oder weiss der Geier was, halt alles ausser WAR bzw. WoW mehr für ihr Geld geboten wird ausser Ruckelorgien, out of sight Aktionen, AoE wohin das Auge reicht etc. Und dazu muss keiner seinen Rücktritt kompensieren, man geht freiwillig und ohne "Gewissensbisse" (sofern man überhaupt welche haben muss), man hat gelinde gesagt ganz einfach nur die Schnauze voll. Punkt. Ob AION die Erwartungen erfüllt wird sich zeigen, WAR hingegen hat sie jedenfalls *nicht* erfüllt. Für mich und viele andere. Mission failed! WAR hat es jedenfalls nicht geschafft mich wie WoW 2,5 Jahre zu fesseln (auch wenn dort nicht immer alles perfekt war und ist), in diesem Leben wird es das auch nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## Rodney (14. Juni 2009)

So leid es mir tut: Die Zeit, als Ausrede "WAR ist noch viel zu jung..." zu bringen, ist lang vorbei.
Das ist nurnoch lächerlich.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> So leid es mir tut: Die Zeit, als Ausrede "WAR ist noch viel zu jung..." zu bringen, ist lang vorbei.
> Das ist nurnoch lächerlich.



Die hat auch keiner gebracht. Aber man sollte auch mal Zeit/Leistung betrachten. Es hat sich viel im Spiel getan und mit unter einem Jahr release ist da acuh genug Zeit noch mehr zu machen.

@Miracolax Der Trennungsschmerz ist immer einer der Hauptgründe für Flamer. Das erkennt man aber selten, meist schiebt man immer irgendwelche Vorwände vor um sich selbst zu belügen (etwas, was der Mensch wirklich gut kann). Es wird nicht bei allen so sein und derzeit gibt es auch genug Grund zu meckern. Aber das "Aion Werben" ist einfach nur ein Angst oder nennen wir es lieber Schutzmechanismus. Was machst du, wenn du dich im Streit von deiner Freundin trennst? Du wirst sie irgendwie denunzieren wollen, und wenn es nur für einen persönlich ist (ich gehe hier nicht von freundschaftlicher Trennung aus), um den Verlust abzumildern und zu kompensieren. Auch ein intensives PC Spiel (oder Erlebnis) wie es MMOs nun mal sind (man hat Freunde und Erfahrungen) erfordern das. Dabei muss nicht mal die Qualität des Spiels schuld sein. Aber wenn ich mir z.B. für 50€ ein Spiel kaufe welches dann scheiße ist, muss ich mich "vertrösten". Dies geschieht dann eben, indem man dem scheiß-hype oder sonst wem die Schuld gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND NIEMAND GEHT OHNE GEWISSENSBISSE... außer betreffende Person hat eh kein Gewissen. Was wiederum schrecklich wäre. Wie schon gesagt, man macht sich offiziell nie Vorwürfe wegen des Verlusts und man denkt auch immer, das der/die/das andere an dem Zustand Schuld ist. Dennoch ist es einfach ein billiger Schutzmechanismus, den dein Körper tagtäglich und bei jedem kleinen Problemchen hochfährt.

Eine Komillitionen schrieb grad eine Dissertation über solche Schutzmechanismen und auch das Verhalten von Spielern (nicht nur PC) usw war da drinen stark vertreten. Das beste ist eben, das man nciht merkt warum man es macht, da der Körper es ja verdrängen will. Der wär ja schön blöd, wenn er dir sagt: "Hey, mach dir keine Gedanken über X, ist scheiße, ich will dass du es vergisst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn dann würde man es erst recht nciht vergessen.

Btw: ist WAR weder unspielbar noch hat es bei mir Lags. Wie es so schön im offi Forum hieß: spielt ihr noch mit Holzmodem mit Kurbelanschluss oder warum laggt es bei euch so oft? Ich weiß, es gibt Verzögerungen (Lags) bei sehr großen Schlachten. Aber eigentlich hab ich das Problem so gut wie nie, hab alelrdings auch ne T1 Standleitung hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruckeln tut WAR bei mir und eigentlich jedem anderen den ich kenne auch nicht. Wie schon gesagt, nur die Lags. OOR hab ich auch selten, das war pre 1.2.1 schlimmer. Und auch der AoE ist schon abgemildert und wird es noch. So schlecht, wie es viele darstellen, ist es in dem Spiel nicht. Sicherlich gut ist es derzeit auch nicht und vor allem der AoE ist das Hauptproblem. 
Aber es wird ja geändert werden und ob man nun in WoW 4 Monate auf einen Patch wartet oder in WAR ist nun recht Ralle.

Btw: WoW dein erstes MMO? Das erklärt auch, warum es für dich immer das besser sein wird. Allein schon, weil du deiner Jugendliebe immer ein paar Fehler mehr verzeihen wirst und immer mit WoW vergleichst. Mache ich auch noch... immer noch, obwohl ich schon seit einem 3/4 Jahr kein WoW mehr spiele. Aber irgendwann hab ich mir gesagt: WoW ist scheiße. Scheiß farmen, scheiß Instanzen, schlechtes PvP (siehe Abspaltung und Trennung von oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )und ich hab mich auf WAR eingelassen. Deswegen geht es eigentlich. Und ich denke, wenn WAR die LotD hat udn vielleicht noch 1-2Monate Aufarbeitungszeit, dann sieht das Spiel gleich wieder besser aus. Daher denke ich auch nicht, das WAR massiv spieler verlieren wird. Das hat es bisher noch nicht, die Leute die sich beschweren scheinen zwar überall zu sein, aber das ist normal. Wer sich nicht beschwert, der schreibt eben auch weniger. Und wie mana uch im Offi. Forum sieht, im Endeffekt beschweren sich schon seit 5 Monaten immer die gleichen, das sie WAR ja beenden werden/haben/wollen. Die Mehrheit spielt dennoch weiter-und meist auch die Nörgler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (14. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ....oder zum super Fanboy werden.


ja irgendwie trifft das auch auf dich zu aus meiner sichtweise,jedes aber auch jedes argument das ein spieler (nein nicht nur einzelne) bringt,fuer dich eine 
"anti-warhammer" - "ich muss mein spiel verteidigen" einstellung beinhaltet,da sehe ich einen fanboy der vollkommen subjektiv die fehler aufnimmt und kritik ebenso subjektiv kommentiert

aber...halte dich doch lieber mal an eine deiner aussagen


> Ich würds ja, *wie immer* bei solchen Posts, einfach unkommentiert lassen, aber was du Verzapfst ist echt erbärmlich.


und spam nicht rum

/edit:WAR hat schon bereits massiv spieler verloren und ich rede nicht davon das die durch die uebermasse am anfang geclusterterten server geschlossen/zusammengelegt wurden nein ich rede von mittlerweile nur noch 3-4 die uebrig sind


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

Die 299k Spieler werden sich das sicherlich auch denken, bei den 3-4 Spielern, die bisher gegangen sind.

@topic Warum werfen eigentlich jetzt alle die Flinte ins Korn? Ihr schafft es monatelang Missstände auszuhalten (in WoW, in WAR) im RL vermutlich sogar jahrelang. Und wenn eine Lösung angeboten wird, allerdings aus Qualitätsgründen ETWAS verschoben wird (3-4 Wochen nach 1.3), dann beschwert ihr euch plötzlich darüber? Ich mein, die Anfangsintension des Threads war schon darauf ausgelegt, aber ihr habt euch jetzt 1 Woche daran aufgehalten und seid nicht gestorben. Die restlichen 4 Wochen werdet ihr vermutlich auch noch überlegen. Die Gedanken die ihr euch JETZT macht, würde ich mir erst machen, wenn nach P1.3 der Segen immer noch schief hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Generischer Smalltalk:
Das erinnert mich an einen alten Freund. Wollte ein Geschäftsprogramm veröffentlichen und plante schon alles im vorraus. Hatte noch nichtmal richtig veröffentlicht, da gab es schon eine geplante Release Party. Allerdings kams nie zum Release, da er sich über jeden Mist und jedes MÖGLICHE Problem Gedanken gemacht hat. Er hat sich also nicht getraut, sein Projekt zu starten, da er sich einfach 1000 Probleme ausgedacht hat, die sein Programm dann haben könnte. Wir (also ein paar Kumpels und ich) haben ihm geraten einfach zu beginnen und zu schauen was passiert (die Idee war wirklich gut). Aber er hat es eben nicht getan. Er hat einfach viel zu viel geplant und sich unnütz viele Sorgen gemacht. (Außerdem hatte er eine miserable Präsentation, nicht Massentauglich^^ und stellte zu hohe Anforderungen an seine möglichen Mitarbeiter). War echt Schade.


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. Juni 2009)

Bei jedem neuen MMO die gleiche Leier.....irgendwelche geblendeten Kids meinen überall verkünden zu müssen wie toll doch das neue MMo xyz ist. Dann kommt xyz raus und 3 Monate später sind es genau diese Kids die in den Foren rumheulen wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist und ein Heulthread nach dem anderen verfassen. Es war bis jetzt bei jedem neuen MMo so und so wird es auch bei Aion sein(womit ich nicht sagen möchte das ein Flop wird.


Das gleich was hier jetzt über Aion geschrieben wird, könnte ich euch 1zu1 aus den Aoc und WoW Foren kopieren als Warhammer erschienen ist, da stand der gleiche Mist drin "Warhammer wird aoc und wow vernichten,von Warhammer sind schon xxx CE verkauft, die Beta war so toll, es wird einen riesen Ansturm geben,wir sehen uns bei WAR bla bla,laber laber"


Warten wir den 4.9 ab und sehen es uns an.


----------



## HEILDICH (14. Juni 2009)

Also die Patchpolitik von GOA/MYTHIC ist wircklich unter aller Sau , zurzeit ist ORVR wircklich nicht lustig durch das AOE gespame (und ab patch 1.3 werden die nahkämpfer doe fotm klassen sein)
Das Grösste Problem ist halt immer das GOA/MYTHIC mit dem Holzhammer patcht (jedesmal ein komplett neues Klassenbalancing einführen anstatt einfach etwas nachzubessern)
Glaube das patch 1.3 auch nicht das ungleichgewicht der Klassen behebn wird


----------



## heretik (14. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mich wirklich ob diese Art von psychischem Zwangszustand sich auch auf das RL übertragt ... schickt Ihr Eurer Exfreundin auch regelmäßig Briefe, wie scheiße sie ist und wie toll Eure nächste Freundin wird? Und drückt Ihr das ihrem Freundeskreis auch bei jeder Begegnung aufs Neue aufs Auge?

Wenn Euch ein Spiel nicht gefällt, ok, Schwamm drüber und weiter. Aber sich dann noch wochenlang im Forum des Spiels rumtreiben, weil man den Drang hat der Welt kundzutun, wie schwer man enttäuscht wurde ... ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## HEILDICH (14. Juni 2009)

Die 299k Spieler werden sich das sicherlich auch denken, bei den 3-4 Spielern, die bisher gegangen sind.




hat war nicht mit weit über 1 million verkauften titel angefangen ???? also haben schon um die 700 000 das spiel an den nagel gehängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (14. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> Die 299k Spieler werden sich das sicherlich auch denken, bei den 3-4 Spielern, die bisher gegangen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig. Du kannst ja schon mit richtig hohen Zahlen rechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (14. Juni 2009)

Es geht um die Geld Frage.
ich hab WAR aufgehört.
Weil es in meinen Augen keinen Müden Euro von meiner Seite mehr wert ist. Es ist nicht groß anders als WOW und DaoC. Sie lassen sich mit wichtigen Patches enorm viel Zeit und verkraulen damit Kunden. Sie haben RVR Versprochen, aber die es funzt net und die Endzonen werden ja sogar noch mehr iengeschränkt. So das man als unter 40er ja gar kein RVR mehr betreiben brauch, weil man nur Opfer ist und seinen eigenen Leuten damit das RVR versauen kann.  Dazu kommt auch in Zukufnt können sie nur über neue Zonen, neuen Inhalt bringen. Aber mal ehrlich ich führe Krieg um meine Hauptstadt, bitte was soll da Wüstensand? Warum haben sie nicth einige RVR Lakes so gestaltet wie Khemri? Warum ist Khemri farm Sand?

Nein ich bin auch sehr entäuscht das sie noch länger warten wollen, mit den Klassen patches. Aber sie täten vielleicht das AE auch entschärfen wenn sie diese Zergpoints ändern würden. Also mehr Aufgänge in Burgene und mehr Tore, mehr Wege von A nach B. Wenn sie ihre Zonen Teilweise komplett ändern und Reisefreundlicher gestalten. Teilweise lässt man den PVE Teil komplett weg, weil man kein Bock aufs Reisen hat und im RVR steht ja nix herum außer Bos und Burgen. Aber das kann es auf dauer nicht sein. Burgen tappen, Zonen locken? Aber nicht weil man richtig Krieg führt. Sondern weil man Tappt und Szenarien gewinnt.
Die Szenarien sind auch eher nur dafür da, weil man damit die stabilität bekommt, die man braucht fürs RVR. Open RVR wollten sie doch aber machen. Haben sie bis jetzt nicht richtig erreicht. Mit Belohnungen locken sie, aber mit Abwechslung und Schlachtgefühl auf keinen Fall.
WAR hat noch sehr viele Kunden, weil es keine alternative für diese Leute gibt. Daher wird Aion einiges an Kunden kosten. Die 300k Zahlen stimmen eh nicht. Ich glaube WAR hat nur Glück gehabt, dass es keine Konkurenz für sie richtig gab. Da viele mit WOW keine Lust mehr hatten, AoC haben ja einige keine zweite Chance gegeben (obwohl Funcom mehr gemacht hat als Mytic, um ihr Spiel nach oben zu bringen), HDRO soll vom RSP her super sein (ist aber eher PVE), Guild Wars ist kein richtiges MMO sondern eher so ein ActionGame halt (schnell Max Level haben und los legen. Vorallem PVP geht da sehr gut und wer net Monatlich was zahlen will, kann einmal was zahlen und hat alle PVP Sachen freigeschaltet ;p und kann los legen ohne erst auf Level 20 zu farmen (was fix geht)).

WAR wird denk ich bald verschwinden. Was aber einen Vorteil hat, damit ist Platz für ein anderes Warhammer Fanatasy Roleplay. Aber ich hoffe mehr Roleplay als ... naja RVR Versprochen und net mal BGpvp geknackt.


----------



## Yanotoshi (14. Juni 2009)

Sry doppelpost


----------



## Yanotoshi (14. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wirklich ob diese Art von psychischem Zwangszustand sich auch auf das RL übertragt ... schickt Ihr Eurer Exfreundin auch regelmäßig Briefe, wie scheiße sie ist und wie toll Eure nächste Freundin wird? Und drückt Ihr das ihrem Freundeskreis auch bei jeder Begegnung aufs Neue aufs Auge?
> 
> Wenn Euch ein Spiel nicht gefällt, ok, Schwamm drüber und weiter. Aber sich dann noch wochenlang im Forum des Spiels rumtreiben, weil man den Drang hat der Welt kundzutun, wie schwer man enttäuscht wurde ... ich weiß ja nicht.



Ich würd sagen, das sind typische Leute die einfach nicht loslassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wennn sie meinen, unbedingt überall rumtrollen zu müssen, wie dumm doch WAR sei, naja whatever ich freu mich schon zu sehen welches Spiel wohl als nächstes auserkoren wird um rumgeflamt zu werden jaja, wenn Leute LAngeweile haben tz tz tz

Und woher willst du wissen, was die Fotm klassen mit 1.3 werden?

der Bal Patch wurde ja wohl runtergenommen, also ist es *ALLES* nur Spekulation, vielleicht gerade weil die DDs so stark waren, vllt auch zu stark wurde es runtergenommen, also nichts genaues ist bekannt.

Und 





> Das gleich was hier jetzt über Aion geschrieben wird, könnte ich euch 1zu1 aus den Aoc und WoW Foren kopieren als Warhammer erschienen ist, da stand der gleiche Mist drin "Warhammer wird aoc und wow vernichten,von Warhammer sind schon xxx CE verkauft, die Beta war so toll, es wird einen riesen Ansturm geben,wir sehen uns bei WAR bla bla,laber laber"



/sign  ist leider in der Mentalität des Menschen so, alles hochzujubeln und dann fallen zu lassen, wenn es auch nur 1 Fehler oder Problem gibt, nicht nur bei MMOGS so




> WAR wird denk ich bald verschwinden


Der nächste WAr geht unter, Weltuntergangspost, klar War ist weit davon entfernt perfekt zu sein, trotzdem spielen es genug Leute, dass morgen die server nicht abgestellt werden, keine Angst
Jaja geht doch ma bitte zum Wetter, dann könnt ihr wengistens richtige Vorraussagen machen, die sind bei denen ja auch immer falsch

Und Wenn du kein WAr mehr spielst wegen den teilweise falschen, teilweise verständlichen Missständen, aber es macht trotzdem noch Spaß, auch wenn wie auf Erengrad die Ordnung mal wieder step 2 erreicht hat, twinke ich eben und färbe t3/t2 rot und schlachte Ordis ab, das System is beschissen, wird aber hoffe ich ma auch geändert


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

Da Mythic ja noch nie gepatched hat udn auch nie patchen wird @Adalfried hast du natürlich komplett recht, mythic macht überhaupt nichts. Das überarbeutete Interface, der Chat, das Itemlinking, leichte, mittlere und schwere PQs, Bug fixes ohne Ende, Exp Anpassungen für lvl 22 bis 32, oRvR PQ Belohnungen, das Tokensystem und in Naher Zukunft das Passen System, die verschiedenen Aufgänge in den Lordraum (Burgen redesign), die überarbeitete Kollision usw ... das sind natürlich alle Sachen, die ihren Weg durch göttliche Intervention isn Spiel gefunden haben /facepalm

Die 300k stimmen sehr wohl, auf jedenfall stand März/April 09. Diese Zahlen sind aufjedenfall reeller als die Aion Accs. Gründe stehen oben. Timeshare Spiele (Aion) haben eben keine festlaufenden Accs und damit ist (wie bei RoM) jeder genutzte Acc immer ein aktiver Acc, auch wenn er schon 365 Tage brach liegt. Sicherlich sind die 300k auch mit auslaufenden Abos, aber das rechnet sich statistisch auf ca +/- 5k, also noch weit im Rahmen.

LotD sollte etwas neues bringen, da ja "Burgen claimen und BOs tappen" zu wenig Abwechslung hat. Wenn das nun auch wieder nicht recht ist, na dann Prost Mahlzeit. 

@HEILDICH Statistik will gelernt sein

Derzeitig sieht es so aus: von 0 auf 300k Abos im ersten Quartal. 800k Spiele im ersten Anlauf verkauft. Dazwischen ist statistisch keine Korelation, da kannst du auch gern jeden Statistiker zu fragen. Desweiteren gibts noch ein paar schwarze Zahlen, die gerne verheimlicht werden. 400k Accs wurden von Mythci/GOA im Zuge des Banhammer Programm geschlossen (Bots, Goldseller, etc). Die kann man gerne auch noch zur fluktuierenden Masse dazurechnen.
Von daher sagt der Verkaufsstart nix über die Spieldauer aus. Die ersten 6 Monate haben allerdings bestätigt: WAR hat konstant 300k Spieler gehalten.

PS: Und auch hier wieder ein Wett Angebot an Adalfried, 250€ wenn WAR mit Aion release untergeht. Wenn nciht, bekomme ich die Kohle. Da sich bisher keiner gemeldet hat, scheint ihr wohl alle zuwissen, das euer Geschwätz unsinn ist.


----------



## Dashy (14. Juni 2009)

Ich spiele atm wieder sehr gerne war, im RvR ist immer was los und ich habe die lezten paar tage damit verbracht das Chaos zu verbreiten.
Da mein Pc atm kaputt ist habe ich einen schlechten mit 1,8ghz und 2gb ram mit onboard graka. Und wenn 2 KT's aufeinanderbrechen läuft alles flüssig mit 20 FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Aion ist auch ein tolles spiel :E ich werds mir auch holen aber deswegen braucht hir keiner war schlecht zu machen
@ Pymonte, kannst du mir ein paar BO skillungs tips geben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

Dashy schrieb:


> @ Pymonte, kannst du mir ein paar BO skillungs tips geben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhm, *hust* bin auf Härtesta geskillt, schon seit Release. Mit einigen Punkten im Baum von Da Boss. Mir macht sie so am meisten Spass, da ich nicht irgendwelche "Spezialtaktiken" habe, die nicht immer wirken (die Standard Dinger reichen super für den BO) und ich hab auf starke Supportfähigkeiten gesetzt (AP für die grp, CD für Gegner erhöhen, Rüssi für Grp, Widerstand für Grp). Gibt da sicherlich noch "bessere" Skillungen, aber mir macht es so am meisten Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT
 Hier mal im Talentplaner: http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...0:15:33280:7:32


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (14. Juni 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Muss das so sein? Finde ich nicht im geringsten. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja nunmal verschieden.



Dir gefällt es also, wenn du ein neues Item hast, was du von den Stats her gut findest dein Char danach aber wie ein Clown aussieht? Du trägst also dann lieber das neue Item was scheiße aussieht anstatt die Chance zu haben, die Optik vom gut aussehenden Item mit den Stats des neuen Items zu verschmelzen? Das ist nicht mehr Geschmackssache sondern dämlich. Wer trägt mit Absicht ein Item was am Char scheiße aussieht wenn es nicht sein muss? Oo

Also ich finde dieses Feature extrem gut, hätte ich gerne bei allen anderen MMORPGs die ich gespielt habe drin gehabt.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Die hat auch keiner gebracht. Aber man sollte auch mal Zeit/Leistung betrachten. Es hat sich viel im Spiel getan und mit unter einem Jahr release ist da acuh genug Zeit noch mehr zu machen.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der Char in deiner Signatur aktuell ist und dein Mainchar ist, sollte dies der Fall sein, wärst du ein Casual Gamer. Für diese Leute ist Warhammer Online durchaus zu empfehlen. Wobei man schon zu bestimmten Zeiten online sein muss, wenn man an den "Highlights" teilnehmen möchte. Nun weiß ich nicht was du alles vom Content her gesehen hast in Warhammer Online, für mich sieht es so aus, seit Release hat man folgende Dinge NICHT in den Griff bekommen:

- Performance
- Bugs in den PVE Instanzen LV / FGH 
- Hauptstadtraids interessant zu gestalten (derzeit sind t2-t3 entscheidened wegen den Szenarien) und die PQ ist bei Widerstand kaum machbar.
- Balance
- Zu viel AOE, immer noch keine Veränderung
- Spielerlimit bei Festungen, die "Übergangslösung" nach einigen Monaten auch noch verschärft worden statt sie rauszunehmen
- Burg- / Keppredesign mit mehr Aufgängen, einer eventuell etwas breiteren Treppe, Mauern die man kaputt machen kann, ja einfach mehr Vielfalt in diesen Schlachten zu erreichen.


Und vom Content her hat sich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich viel getan, die Instanzen die im Spiel sind waren von Anfang an im Spiel, ich überlege jetzt gerade ernsthaft, ob überhaupt NEUER Content bisher mal kam... vielleicht mal eine PVE Instanz ohne ID wäre was Tolles, wenn gerade im RVR nichts geht. Also wirklich neuer Content fällt mir jetzt ernsthaft nicht ein, LOTD ist das erste Mal, dass wirklich neuer Content kommt. Hoffen wir mal, dass dieser gut umgesetzt ist, sonst wirds langsam bitter für Warhammer Online. 

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde das sehr mager, was Mythic seit Release gemacht hat. Ich hab ja auch Vanguard gespielt was sehr unausgereift auf den Markt kam, aber was sich da alles getan hatte in den errsten Monaten obwohl der Entwickler Sigil Pleite ging 2-3 Monate nach Release, die Hälfte der Entwickler rausgeschmissen wurde, SoE die restlichen übernommen hat. Bei dem MMORPG konnte man sagen: "Verdammt, hätten die Entwickler einfach nur mehr Zeit gehabt". Bei AoC das  Gleiche, dieses Spiel entwickelt sich ebenfals recht gut, auch wenns vllt. zu spät ist, auch da könnte man sagen, schade, dass die Entwickler kein Geld mehr hatten es zu verschieben.

Aber bei Warhammer Online? Ich hab das Gefühl, selbst wenn Mythic noch 2 Jahre mehr Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre es nicht in einem super Zustand released worden. Die Balance seit Release hat sich ja z.B klar verschlechtert, und das ist nicht gerade unwichtig bei einem MMORPG mit dem Fokus PVP. Mythic macht so offensichtliche Fehler, das ist nicht zu glauben, dieses Entwicklerteam soll Erfahrung haben? Alles was die einbauen ist unausgereift....

- Tokens die man nur nach oben umwandeln kann in T1-T3, so das man sein T1/T2 Set erst irgendwann in T3 vollbekommt (bis man es geschafft hat, ein T1 Medaillion zu erschaffen, danach kann man wieder runter auf T1 Tokens). Wäre ja auch zu schwer, wenn man in T2 ein T2 Token in 5 T1 Tokens RUNTERWANDELN könnte.

- Änderungen an der PQ bei Hauptstadtraids, so das man sie mit Widerstand nicht mehr schaffen kann, so das jeder auf leere Instanzen hofft um Invasor-Set zu farmen

- RP für einen Lock, selbst in T1-T3, sprich, T4 Spieler leechen in T1-T3 RP für die Locks, indem sie kurz bevor der Lock stattfindet dort hinfliegen. Wieso macht man solche Fehler? ein T4 Char sollte auch nur für Locks in T4 RP bekommen, und nicht in T1-T3. Das Lustige ist, man bekommt ja sogar GENAU SO VIEL RP wie in T4. 

- Balanceveränderungen haben ebenfalls alles verschlimmbessert.

- Einbau des Tokensystem, und die RVR Items die man vorher für 12g kaufen konnte, kosten nun Tokens oder 300-800G im AH. Das das viele Leute frustrieren kann, die diese Items früher nicht gekauft haben für 12g, weil sie nicht mit so einer Dummheit seitens Mythic gerechnet haben, daran denken die nicht.

Sicherlich gibts noch mehr Beispiele, was die Neuerungen für negative Wirkungen hatten, hab aber keine Lust mehr etwas zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung, wie man mit Mythics Arbeit zufrieden sein kann, meine Note wäre ungenügend, nicht mal mangelhaft würden sie von mir bekommen.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Die 300k stimmen sehr wohl, auf jedenfall stand März/April 09. Diese Zahlen sind aufjedenfall reeller als die Aion Accs. Gründe stehen oben. Timeshare Spiele (Aion) haben eben keine festlaufenden Accs und damit ist (wie bei RoM) jeder genutzte Acc immer ein aktiver Acc, auch wenn er schon 365 Tage brach liegt.



Naja die sprechen von aktiven Accounts, also Accounts, die noch Spielzeit drauf haben. Auch werden weiterhin Server in China eröffnet, die Zahlen steigen also.

Außerdem darfst du nie vergessen, dass bei diesem System Leute die viel spielen mehr bezahlen als in Europa, und in Asien gibts einige "Verrückte" von der Spielzeit her. WoW hat das gleiche System in Asien und brüstet sich auch mit seinen 11 Mio Spielern wovon 6 Mio aus Asien kommen. Also warum sollte AION das nicht auch tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Dir gefällt es also, wenn du ein neues Item hast, was du von den Stats her gut findest dein Char danach aber wie ein Clown aussieht? Du trägst also dann lieber das neue Item was scheiße aussieht anstatt die Chance zu haben, die Optik vom gut aussehenden Item mit den Stats des neuen Items zu verschmelzen? Das ist nicht mehr Geschmackssache sondern dämlich. Wer trägt mit Absicht ein Item was am Char scheiße aussieht wenn es nicht sein muss? Oo
> 
> Also ich finde dieses Feature extrem gut, hätte ich gerne bei allen anderen MMORPGs die ich gespielt habe drin gehabt.
> 
> ...



jop, ich bin auch Casual. Die Zeiten als ich zuviel vorm PC gehockt habe sind seit dem Bund vorbei. Und auch wenn ich derzeit wieder mehr Zeit habe... ich fülle sie lieber mit was sinnvollem. Außerdem spiel ich grad aktiv meinen RP Twink und wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe: Ich mag Instanzen ned, daher werd ich nie FGH, Enclave oder LV gehen. LotD sowie die Miniereignisse sind neuer Content. Dann wurden noch 3 Klassen anchgereicht und eine neue. Das Keepdesign wird noch geändert, Festungslimit wurde hoch und danach erst wieder auf den alten Stand runtergesetzt und wenn sie die Performance verbessern, wird auch das Limit fallen.

Das mit dem Item Design ist so eine Sache. Bei WAR sieht man erstmal nicht aus wie ein Clown... auf jedenfall der BO nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn alle nur mit dem schönsten Style rumlaufen, dann sehen sehr schnell alle gleich aus. Außerdem haben die Itemdesigns irgendwo einen Wiedererkennungswert (Was ja von den Entwicklern gewollt ist) Man soll einen Invader Chosen eben erkennen und einen Warlord BW auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man nun beliebig die Designs vertauschen kann, dann könnte man sich auch als Kriegsherr mit Invasor teilen "tarnen" und so besser abschneiden. Mir würde für WAr lieber ein optinoales Rüstungsdesign gefallen, wie man es mal geplant hatte (also Schulter/Kopfplatz Items ahben 2-3 Alternativ Designs)


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

War ist nicht schlecht, es gibt Kritikpunkte, aber gute Änderungen, und es ändert sich ständig.

Mit Aion wirds genauso sein, gibt ein paar Dinge die mir sehr zusagen, aber wieder andere die ich dähmlich finde, ich werds anstesten und mir ein Bild davon machen, alles andere, insbesondere den "Tod" anderer Spiele vorherzusagen ist unlogisch und schwachsinnig.

Auch wenn ich derzeit auf WAR gar keine Lust habe werde ich auf dem laufenden bleiben und vl in 1-2Monaten wieder reinschauen, möglicherweiße haben sich bis dahin meine Hauptkritikpunkte ja schon geändert und es macht mir wieder Spaß.

Möglicherweiße werde ich auch begeistert Aion spielen, möglicherweiße werde ich aber auch keine 3 Tage Aion spielen weil es mir garnicht zusagt....kein Spiel ist perfekt, keines wird je perfekt sein.

Einfach für sich entscheiden was gefällt und was nicht, mir stinkt auch der AoE, genauso das für mich langweilige ORvR und der DauerCC, dennoch behaupte ich nicht das WAR sterben wird, ich behaupte zwar das Mythic beim balancen nicht grade schnell ist, aber dennoch, besser langsam und richtig statt schnell und schlecht.


----------



## Dreonidas (14. Juni 2009)

Kritikpunkte? Ja die gibt es. Keine Patches und kein neuer Content? Hat da jemand geschlafen? Ich finde man kann neue Klassen schon als Content sehen und bald kommt ja noch Lotd.

@topic: Klar bin ich enttäuscht dass es keine Änderungen im Balancing gibt, aber den Grund dafür kann ich akzeptieren. Alle beschweren sich immer wie Halbferitg WAR doch ist und dass man was ändern muss. Jetzt möchte Mythic dass Hauptproblem richtig anpacken und wieder meckern nur alle.

@Aion: Wenn interessiert schon Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich warte auf Star Wars The Old Republic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kein Bock auf nen 0815 Grinder.


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> @Aion: Wenn interessiert schon Aion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aion ist kein Grinder soviel steht schon fest, obs 0815 ist wird sich zeigen. 

The Old Republic kommt frühestens 2010, das ist genug Zeit um sich mit Aion und Star Craft 2 die einsamen Wintermonate zu vertrösten. 

Zudem stehe ich auch dem Spiel leicht skeptisch gegenüber, ich habe die Befürchtung das es ein Kotor als MMO wird das man aber genausogut offline spielen könnte....aber abwarten, genaues wird sich zeigen ist ja sehr wenig bekannt bisher.


----------



## heretik (14. Juni 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Dir gefällt es also, wenn du ein neues Item hast, was du von den Stats her gut findest dein Char danach aber wie ein Clown aussieht? Du trägst also dann lieber das neue Item was scheiße aussieht anstatt die Chance zu haben, die Optik vom gut aussehenden Item mit den Stats des neuen Items zu verschmelzen? Das ist nicht mehr Geschmackssache sondern dämlich. Wer trägt mit Absicht ein Item was am Char scheiße aussieht wenn es nicht sein muss? Oo



Aber schön, dass es nicht "dämlich" ist, wenn man die 08/15-Manga-Kleinkind-mit-großem-Schwert-Optik jetzt nach Wunsch mit den neuesten Rulorboni verknüpfen kann. Weil es ja so unglaublich wichtig ist, dass der Charakter die heißesten Fummel anhat und unglaublich was hermacht. Alles andere wäre ja eine schiere Vergewaltung des Spielers ...

Und jetzt geh weiter von AION träumen, da gibt's doch sicher auch genug andere Foren, wo man sich mit Gleichgesinnten gegenseitig scharf machen kann auf das Spiel. Dein blassrosa Geseier hängt zumindest mir hier gehörig zum Hals raus. Aber schau wieder vorbei, wenn dir klar geworden ist, dass auch AION nicht der erwünschte 24/7-Ersatz für dieses furchtbar öde echte Leben ist (wo man seiner alten Schrottkiste halt leider keine Ferrari-Skin draufpacken kann).


----------



## Dashy (14. Juni 2009)

thx Pymonte ich schreib dich auch mal ingame an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin 31 BO auf Erengrad 
@ über mir
Also mein BO equip ist immer verschieden und sieht REALISTISCH aus, nein keine Fliegenden Schultern oder Schwerter die Pink leuchten sondern einfach nur Stahl.
Ich liebe den Warhammer Style da er einfach nur geil aussieht. ( PS: ich habe das RR 27 Set das mann früher noch ohne Medallions des Soldaten kaufen konnte ich "Rüstungsgrau" gefärbt )
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Shaft13 (14. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> Die 299k Spieler werden sich das sicherlich auch denken, bei den 3-4 Spielern, die bisher gegangen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die 300t sind aber Accounts ,die Monatlich Abogebühren bezahlen.

In Asien ist so ein Bezahlsystem aber eher selten. Da wird teilweise nach Spielzeit bezahlt. Sprich. 300t WAR Abos können die EInnahmen generieren von 1.5 Mio AION Accounts.

Denn bei Asienspielen wird teilweise jeder gezählt, der mal gespielt hat, auch wenn er gar kein Geld mehr dem betrieber gebracht hat.Bei WAR,HDRO usw zählen aber nur die,die Geld einbringen.


----------



## ersoichso (14. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> jop, ich bin auch Casual. Die Zeiten als ich zuviel vorm PC gehockt habe sind seit dem Bund vorbei. Und auch wenn ich derzeit wieder mehr Zeit habe... ich fülle sie lieber mit was sinnvollem.



so sinnvolles wie auf buffed deine meinung kund tun in regelmaeßigen abstaenden?wie casual du doch bist und deine zeit sinnvoll nutzt

hey wir duerfen nicht darueber schreiben wie scheisse enttaeuscht wir doch sind von dem spiel das wir eigentlich moegen wuerden waeren da nicht probleme seitens mythic die ignoriert werden aber "du" darfst dich und War hier selbstbeweihraeucher,das is schon was ich gestern meinte total subjektiv statt mal die probleme zu akzeptieren und vorallem die aussagen anderer (die nicht aus der luft gezogen sind)

nein keine angst niemand nimmt dein spiel weg auch wenn andere meinen aion wird besser "du"! musst das nicht so sehn

achja,...



			
				pymote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würds ja,_ *wie immer*_ bei solchen Posts, einfach unkommentiert lassen, aber was du Verzapfst ist echt erbärmlich.



halte dich doch mal wenigstens einmal dran wenn dus schon nicht "immer" schaffst



dreht sich die diskussion hier staendig im kreis herektik und pymote merken garnich das sie sich staendig wiederholen

OK verdammt ihr findet WAR toll geht es spielen,konstruktive diskussionen lassen sich mit fanboys und subjektiven ansichtsweisen eh nicht fuehren


edit:allein schon dieser satz zeugt von deiner subjektiven vollkommenden fehleinschatzung des spiels->


> Die 299k Spieler werden sich das sicherlich auch denken, bei den 3-4 Spielern, die bisher gegangen sind.



edit2nd:um vorweg luft aus den segeln zu nehmen nein ich werde mir aion nicht kaufen weil mir das gerne nicht zu sagt,anschauen nach dem release-hype werde ichs mir auf jedenfall und wer weiß vtll gefaellt es mir sogar,dass steht aber ausser debatte "uknow"


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> bla



Hey, schön das du nie was sinnvolles zum Topic sagst, sondern nur mich flamst. Danke, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich hab ich einen persönlichen Stalker. Lies dir ruhig mal meine Posts durch. Vielleicht merkst du dann, das ich:
a) mich nicht ständig wiederhole (außer in einem Thread wo es keine Einigung geben kann und nur Ignoranz die Überhand nimmt... wie dieser Thread. Wer eben nach dem Motto "Ich wiederhole meine Meinung solange, bis der Gegner mir zustimmt" redet muss eben mit der entsprechenden Antwort rechnen. Und selbst dabei schreib ich immer wieder was neues.)
b) andere Meinungen akzeptiere. Ich bin sehr tolerant gegenüber vielen Dingen. Es gibt aber ein Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Abwerbeversuchen, Flames und sonstigen störenden Trollposts (wie deine).

PS: Ich antworte hier auch nur, damit deine Denunzierungen nicht Rufschädigend wirken können. Falls du, statt persönlichen Angriffen, auch mal was zum Thema sagen kannst, dann nur zu. Ansonsten schonmal ein /reported für dich.

EDIT:Avenlan, ja die Range ist allerdings übertrieben, allerdings ist Heretik deswegen nicht gleich AE specced.


----------



## ersoichso (14. Juni 2009)

*** ***
ich lese genug von dir 


> Die 299k Spieler werden sich das sicherlich auch denken, bei den 3-4 Spielern, die bisher gegangen sind.


und schreibe weniger als das ich lese
um zu sagen das deine aussagen eines fanboy gleich sind mit vernebelter sicht der dinge
zum thema wuerde ich mich auch nur wiederholen,dinunziert hast du es vtll. aufgefasst und koennte somit rufschaedigend sein da hilft aber deine 0815 aussage ohne wirklichen inhalt nicht weiter.btw grundloses reporten ist ebenso "rufschaedigend" aber hey "i really just giv´a damn about it" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:wuesste nicht das ein "abwerben"ansich was eigentlich nicht von einem spieler kommen kann hoechstens von der plattform selbst die wirbt (ich weiß zwar was du damit meinst aber ok...)auf buffed verboten waere wenn du es nicht sehen willst lese den post des "abwerbers" nicht

und ja du wiederholst dich hast du nicht genug zum thema geschrieben? ich habe die seiten zurueckgeblaettert soviel getan hat sich seitdem nicht im bezug auf 1.3
das du da was neues uns zu erzaehlen haettest bzw. zu diskutieren

aber k nochmals btt;
das eine patchpolitik nach schreien der community kurzzeitloesungen immer noch als langzeitloesung haelt ist blanker hohn

das eine info/patchpolitik einen ganzen server (nur ein bsp. huss) monate lang ohne info auf den zukuenftigen verbleib der com (wo sie landet wer entscheidet und vorallem wann und wie) warten laesst und das bis dato schon ein drittel nichtmehr konnte und dem spiel den ruecken kehrte (obwohl sie es weiterspielen wuerden)
ist blanker hohn

klassenbalance? ein monat teh most fav sorc dann der ae melee und was kommt in 4 monaten (worauf du ja so beharrlich wartest?)?
das und nicht nur das sondern auch sachen wie du sie nicht "wahr" haben willst oder anscheinend keine ahnung hast sind blanker hohn eines kunden gegenueber 

das die server nun immer noch (sogar die gleichen) lags und performance probleme haben wie sie schon vor neujahr waren bevor der erste "wir lassen nur noch paar in die zonen" patch kam vergisst du einfach oder weißt nichtmal was davon wenn ich zurueckblickende diskussionen revue passieren lasse

und dann noch mit einem argument kommen ein "woc" kam ja nicht,was nur noch das faß zum ueberlaufen gebracht haette und goa/mythic in der letzten minute es durch das schreien der com nicht durchfuehrte ist ebenso verarsche seitens mythic


----------



## Avenlan (14. Juni 2009)

Er ist AE gespect da würde ich um alles wetten. Da Chaosbarbar im Singlespec nichts auf die reie bekommen und alle CB´s nur noch im AE Spec rumlaufen. Man sieht sie überall.


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Er ist AE gespect da würde ich um alles wetten. Da Chaosbarbar im Singlespec nichts auf die reie bekommen und alle CB´s nur noch im AE Spec rumlaufen. Man sieht sie überall.



Da die Singeltargetspecc recht witzlos ist bleibt den CBs keine Wahl, ist also kein Grund sinnlos mit dem Finger auf diese Leute zu zeigen....oH du Fotm geskillt, klar das der WAR noch gefällt....


----------



## Maladin (14. Juni 2009)

Flames und Offtopic entfernt.

Zurück zum Thema meine Damen und Herren.

/wink maladin


----------



## HEILDICH (14. Juni 2009)

Richtig. Du kannst ja schon mit richtig hohen Zahlen rechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ja und dafür musste ich nicht 16 schuljahre machen wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du fraggle


----------



## Avenlan (14. Juni 2009)

Doch dies ist doch das schlimme an War. Entweder man schwimmt auf dem AE Strohm mit oder man skillt single und kann nichts erreichen. Sehr benutzerfreundlich


----------



## Norjena (14. Juni 2009)

Avenlan schrieb:


> Doch dies ist doch das schlimme an War. Entweder man schwimmt auf dem AE Strohm mit oder man skillt single und kann nichts erreichen. Sehr benutzerfreundlich



Stimmt zwar großteils, aber dennoch kein Grund andauernd zu sagen, WAR ist Scheiße und Aion ist sowieso in allen Berreichen besser.

Auch die Damen und Herren von NC Soft kochen mit Wasser, auch wenn deren warscheinlich im dunkeln leuchtet^^.

Wie ich oben schon gesagt habe, WAR hat Fehler, Aion wird sie auch haben, kein Spiel ist perfekt, das alles sollte in gemäßigtem Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Avenlan (14. Juni 2009)

Ja da geb ich dir recht aber man sollte aus fehlern lernen was mythic nicht macht.


----------



## ExInferis (15. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> sowas kann nur jemand schreiben der selber in einer Bombergruppe unterwegs ist.....um wirklich zu verstehen was wir meinen solltest du dich einfach mal random für ein szeanrio anmelden und es dir selber ansehen. Dabei geht es nicht darum dass man in einem Randomszenrio sowieso meist verliert, nein du sollst einfach mal erleben was es heisst innerhalb von1-2 Sekunden zu sterben, oder was es bedeutet mit 6 mann auf einem Stoffie rumzukloppen ohne ihn auch nur annähernd down bekommen. Erlebe was es bedeutet von einem Magus/Maschi angesaugt zu werden, knockdown+silence zu fressen und innerhalb von 1-2 sek zu verrecken ohne Chance.
> 
> Und es behauptet niemand das Bombergruppen unbesiegbar sind, nur ist die Ausführung sehr schwer und steht in keiner Relation.




So, nach ein paar Tagen der Abwesenheit in diesem Thread komme ich mal zum aufarbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, bin in keiner Bombergruppe unterwegs weil sowas einfach keinen Spaß macht, selbst wenn man immer damit gewinnen würde. Und ich bin recht häufig mit Random in den SCs.


Edit:
OK, der Thread wurde gewogen, er wurde gemessen und für nicht gut genug befunden. Sachliches kommt hier ja nicht da die Fronten zu hart sind und die Einsicht zu gering.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Juni 2009)

> Das überarbeutete Interface, der Chat, das Itemlinking, leichte, mittlere und schwere PQs, Bug fixes ohne Ende, Exp Anpassungen für lvl 22 bis 32, oRvR PQ Belohnungen, das Tokensystem und in Naher Zukunft das Passen System, die verschiedenen Aufgänge in den Lordraum (Burgen redesign), die überarbeitete Kollision usw ... das sind natürlich alle Sachen, die ihren Weg durch göttliche Intervention isn Spiel gefunden haben /facepalm



Das ist zwar richtig, aber gerade diese Sachen hätten unbedingt zu Release dabei sein müssen:

-ordentliches Interface
-funktionierender Chat
-Itemlinking
-weniger bugs
-Vernünftiges Token und Belohnungssystem (was es ja immer noch nicht gibt)

dazu kommt

-vernünftige Performance (man konnte kein 12v12 szenario lagfrei spielen zu beginn, auch nicht mit nem q6600, Ati4870, 4gb RAM usw. - temple, tor usw. ruckelten und lagten einfach rum - von Open RVR reden wir erst gar nicht)

WAR hat sicher einige Probleme gelöst, aber bei weitem nicht alle und für meine Begriffe ist es 9 Monate nach Release einfach immer noch schwach auf der Brust. Zieht euch doch einfach AION und spielt auf nem Chinaserver (ist gratis - etwas google und geht schon).

Wie gut Aion langfristig ist usw. keine Ahnung, aber zumindest hat es bei Release schon:

-ordentliches Interface
-funktionierender Chat
-itemlinking
-kaum bug
-vernünftige Performance
-keine Crashes

usw.

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Eines jedoch kann man auf keinen Fall abstreiten: Vanguard, AoC und WAR wurden als Betas auf den Markt gebracht, weil die Geldgeber das so wollten. Vanguard hat sich davon nie mehr erholt (jeder der es je gespielt hat weiß das). AoC scheint sich einigermaßen gefangen zu haben, wird aber nie mehr die Spielerzahlen erreichen, die es hätte haben können und ich denke WAR wird es genauso ergehen. Alle drei Spiele hatten fast 1 Mio verkaufte Einheiten und haben nun noch maximal 25% davon als subcriber (bei Vanguard dürften es wohl bei 1% noch sein, AoC vielleicht 10%). WAR steht noch relativ gut da, aber bekommt mit Aion eine direkte Konkurrenz (da Aion ähnlich auf PVP ausgelegt ist).

Ich habe es schon einmal hier geschrieben, aber ich sags nochmal. Es ist unfair, so zu tun als wären diese MMOs an einer "kranken Community, die mit ihren 'hypes' hohe Erwartungen generiert" gescheitert. Die Macher dieser MMOs (oder die PR-Leute) waren durchwegs größenwahnsinnige Schönredner und die Spiele haben von den Versprechungen der Macher nicht viel halten können. Die Community ist sogar relativ tolerant meiner Meinung nach, wenn man bedenkt wieviele Leute den Spielen Monate gegeben haben um zumindest die gravierendsten Mängel zu beheben (CTDs, Lags, usw.). Achja, Bill Roper von HG:L passt hier auch noch sehr gut rein. Die Leute haben einfach das Blaue vom Himmel erzählt, die Spiele waren aber zu Release einfach unfertig und schlecht.

Insofern glaube ich, dass es auch ein Spiel schaffen wird, vernünftig viele Spieler die das Spiel kaufen auch zu halten, wenn die Qualität einigermaßen stimmt. Was meiner Meinung nach bei WAR, AoC und Vanguard einfach nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juni 2009)

Aion kam sicherlich auch nicht perfekt auf den Markt, es ist ganz einfach nur schon länger released. Auch WoW hat viel am Chat usw gebastelt. Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, warum immer alle so tun, als ob WAR es als einziges "falsch" machen würde.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (15. Juni 2009)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Kritikpunkte? Ja die gibt es. Keine Patches und kein neuer Content? Hat da jemand geschlafen? Ich finde man kann neue Klassen schon als Content sehen und bald kommt ja noch Lotd.



Klasse, die kurz vor Release rausgekickten Klassen gelten nun als neuer Content? Darüber hinaus haben Spalta und Slayer die Balance auch noch weiter beschädigt. Großartig Mythic ^^

Das sollte nun jeder MMORPG Entwickler so machen, so lange es Leute wie dich gibt die so denken. 10 Klassen ankündigen, kurz vor Release 2 rausnehmen, diese 2 dann in den ersten 8 Monaten reinpatchen, damit die Balance verschlimmern und diese dann auch noch als NEUEN Content verkaufen....  Was hattest du sonst noch erwähnt? .... "bald LOTD"... JO du sagst es, BALD. Effektiv hatten wir bisher keinen neuen Content, nur viele Änderungen am RVR, diese Änderungen hätte man aber schon in der Beta vornehmen können, so wie das RVR System im SEptember letzten Jahres rauskam war es ein ganz schlechter Witz. Unwürdig als Alpha bezeichnet zu werden. Heute ist das RVR System ganz gut gelungen, aber Festungsraids und vor allem Hauptstadtraids sind nur durchschnittlich.



Dreonidas schrieb:


> @Aion: Wenn interessiert schon Aion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie oft muss man noch erwähnen, dass AION KEIN GRINDER ist? Es hat derzeit über 1500 Quests, es hat eine richtige STORY, Sequenzen mit Sprachausgabe und der erste Patch 1.3 bringt ein neues Gebiet voller Quests für 40+.

WENN AION mit den Quests, Sequenzen und Story ein Grinder ist, was ist Warhammer Online dann? Hier gibts nicht eine Sequenz, kaum Sprachausgabe, und total langweilige Quests. Wer immer noch schreibt, dass AION ein 0815 Grinder ist, ist gelinde gesagt einfach dumm, denn es reichen 5 Minuten um rauszufinden, dass dieses Spiel kein Grinder ist und das die Entwickler dies auch so gemacht haben, um im westlichen Markt Fuß zu fassen, da Lineage ja nur in Asien RICHTIG erfolgreich war. Nur weil ein Spiel asiatischen Grafikstil hat, muss es doch kein Grinder sein.



heretik schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass es nicht "dämlich" ist, wenn man die 08/15-Manga-Kleinkind-mit-großem-Schwert-Optik jetzt nach Wunsch mit den neuesten Rulorboni verknüpfen kann. Weil es ja so unglaublich wichtig ist, dass der Charakter die heißesten Fummel anhat und unglaublich was hermacht. Alles andere wäre ja eine schiere Vergewaltung des Spielers ...



Dieses Feature wird vor allem dazu führen, dass nicht jeder Char gleich aussieht, darum gehts mir.

Und wo siehst du die ganzen Kleinkinder? Hast du dir mal die AION Grafik genau angeschaut? Es gibt etliche Gesichter die westlich aussehen, natürlich auch einige fernöstliche, aber nochmal die Frage, wo sind da KLEINKINDER? Sind Leute die asiatisch aussehen alles Kleinkinder? Wenn du nach China gehst, siehst du da auch nur Kleinkinder? Mange Look ist was völlig Anderes. Wie stellst du dir denn ein asiatisches MMORPG vor? Natürlich hat so eins asiatische Gesichter drin, aber es gibt eben auch westliche.

Immerhin hab ich bei AION richtig viele Möglichkeiten, den Char zu designen, das ist für ein RVR Spiel eine völlig neue Dimension, da diese meist keine große Char Creation anbieten, Warhammer auch nicht.



Shaft13 schrieb:


> Die 300t sind aber Accounts ,die Monatlich Abogebühren bezahlen.
> 
> In Asien ist so ein Bezahlsystem aber eher selten. Da wird teilweise nach Spielzeit bezahlt. Sprich. 300t WAR Abos können die EInnahmen generieren von 1.5 Mio AION Accounts.
> 
> Denn bei Asienspielen wird teilweise jeder gezählt, der mal gespielt hat, auch wenn er gar kein Geld mehr dem betrieber gebracht hat.Bei WAR,HDRO usw zählen aber nur die,die Geld einbringen.



In Asien zahlst du als Vielspieler weitaus mehr als bei Warhammer Online. Gerade in China haben viele Leute Probleme mit Arbeitslosigkeit, Armut usw.
Dort gibts viele Leute die nur am Zocken sind wie bekloppt. Diese Leute zahlen dann pro Monat auch mal 20-25 Euro oder mehr. Da kommts dann auch immer darauf an, wie viel Spielzeit man kauft. 

Wenn du z.B nur 2 Stunden kaufst, bezahlst du schon 45 Cent. Kaufst du aber in großen Batzen, sparst du natürlich einiges. Beispielsweise kannst du auch 200 Stunden für 15 Euro kaufen. Also bitte, so billig ist das nun nicht. 300.000 Warhammer Spieler bringen sicherlich nicht so viel ein wie 1.5 Mio AION Spieler. Die meisten Leute kaufen halt dann immer direkt in großen Kontingenten ein, 400 Stunden z.B kosten 30 Euro. Also da kommt schon einiges bei rum bei 3.5 Mio Spielern. Tendenz übrigens steigend :>

Ich will jetzt nicht daran denken, wie viel manche WoW Spieler nach dem Prinzip zahlen müssten, wenn man z.B 10 Stunden am Tag oder mehr vor der Kiste sitzt. Oder hier viele Leute die AFK rumsitzen in nem Warcamp (mach ich auch selber oft genug, so ist das ja nicht). Kostet alles Geld in der asiatischen Version ^^


----------



## HEILDICH (15. Juni 2009)

Aion kam sicherlich auch nicht perfekt auf den Markt, es ist ganz einfach nur schon länger released. Auch WoW hat viel am Chat usw gebastelt. Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, warum immer alle so tun, als ob WAR es als einziges "falsch" machen würde.

@pymonte  aion wurde in europa noch gar nicht released (sie haben einfach ein anständige beta gemacht , glaub so um die 8 monate) und in asien ist es auch erst seit 1-2 monaten in der pay to play phase


----------



## Long_Wolf (15. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mal langsam Cowboy, das Geseier über AION kann ich ja noch ertragen aber der Rest geht nicht mehr. 

So der Slayer war also eine vorher geplante Klasse ja ? Komisch, ich dachte das war der Hammerträger, der geplant war. Und hey, den gibts IMMER NOCH NICHT. Mal davon ab, es waren VIER Klassen die rausgenommen wurden, und die man später hinzugefügt hat.

Kommen wir mal zum Thema Balance, die war auch vorher schon im A...llerwertesten. Du könntest heute Slayer und Spalta aus dem Spiel nehmen dann würdest du immer noch vom AE jeder DD Klasse zerissen. Und es wird daran gearbeitet. Klar das das Thema Balancing in einem RvR Spiel hohe Wellen schlägt...Wie hab ich das mal gelesen ...

Wenn alle Parteien gleich viel heulen, dann ist das Spiel balanced.


----------



## Zorgrash (15. Juni 2009)

Yanotoshi schrieb:


> Nein ich habe gehört das ist sone Art Viagra für leute unter 30, aber wer weiß es schon genau?!




Was AoC ist? AoC ist ganz einfach ein deutlich besseres Spiel wie WAR. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> Aion kam sicherlich auch nicht perfekt auf den Markt, es ist ganz einfach nur schon länger released. Auch WoW hat viel am Chat usw gebastelt. Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, warum immer alle so tun, als ob WAR es als einziges "falsch" machen würde.
> 
> @pymonte  aion wurde in europa noch gar nicht released (sie haben einfach ein anständige beta gemacht , glaub so um die 8 monate) und in asien ist es auch erst seit 1-2 monaten in der pay to play phase



Aiopn wurde am 25.11.2008 in Korea released, also 2 Monate nach WAR. Wenn es in EU released wird, hat Aion also schon fast 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel. Ändert jetzt nichts am Spiel, aber auch Aion kocht eben nru mit Wasser. Die koreanische Release Version war um einiges schlechter als die EU Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Während wir in WAR eben gleich das original hat, hier bekommens die Asiaten 1 Jahr später. Fehlerfreier und aufpoliert.


----------



## Dreonidas (15. Juni 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Was hattest du sonst noch erwähnt? .... "bald LOTD"... JO du sagst es, BALD.



Wird glaube ich nicht mehr so lange dauern. Habe schon den Prepatch downgeloadet. Einfach geduldig sein oder wie es der Bär Balu immer sagt: Probiers mal mit Gemütlichkeit



MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man noch erwähnen, dass AION KEIN GRINDER ist? Es hat derzeit über 1500 Quests, es hat eine richtige STORY, Sequenzen mit Sprachausgabe und der erste Patch 1.3 bringt ein neues Gebiet voller Quests für 40+.
> 
> WENN AION mit den Quests, Sequenzen und Story ein Grinder ist, was ist Warhammer Online dann? Hier gibts nicht eine Sequenz, kaum Sprachausgabe, und total langweilige Quests. Wer immer noch schreibt, dass AION ein 0815 Grinder ist, ist gelinde gesagt einfach dumm, denn es reichen 5 Minuten um rauszufinden, dass dieses Spiel kein Grinder ist und das die Entwickler dies auch so gemacht haben, um im westlichen Markt Fuß zu fassen, da Lineage ja nur in Asien RICHTIG erfolgreich war. Nur weil ein Spiel asiatischen Grafikstil hat, muss es doch kein Grinder sein.
> 
> restliches BLA BLA BLA BLUB



Supi 1500 Quests, die eine Hälfte schickt dich von A nach B und die andere Hälfte lässt dich Monster XY kloppen. Sehr aussagekräftig diese Zahl.
Story hat quasi jedes MMO nur wer tut sich das an? Und ob es dazu eine Sprachausgabe (wie wird deutsche sein? Hoffentlich einigermassen) gibt muss es nicht gleich bedeutet dass das Spiel gleich dadurch besser wird. 
Neuer Content bei Aion mit 1.3, hmmm, lass mich mal nachdenken, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, hmmmmm. 
Aion ist auch fast ein Jahr draussen und da WAR doch so ein anders Spiel dass auch ungefähr so lange auf dem Markt ist hmmmmm
Dazu gefällt mir dieser Asiastil nicht, ist irgendwie ..... bäh

Und dazu mein lieblings Argument gegen das niemand was sagen kann: Jedi und Siths sind einfach nur COOL! (bezieht darauf was ich in meinem vorherigem Post schrieb). Obwohl der Warhammer Stil genauso geil ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (15. Juni 2009)

Jap aber Warhammer hat doch groß erzählt, wie toll sie RVR machen wollen und Mega super die Massen RVR Schlachten werden. Jetzt haben sie den Salat und brauchen sich nicht wundern, wenn immer mehr Abspringen und aion wird hart für Warhammer Online. Da es eben so PVP bietet und WAR bietet ja nichts besonderes am PVP und das Gefühl um was zu kämpfen bekommt man eh kaum. Zonen Lock das wars und wenn man sogar am Ende mal in der Haupstadt ist, geht meistens auch nichts richtig und wenn man als Gegner dann sogar seine haupstadt verliert, ist auch erstmal ruhe mit dem RVR. Das Konzept geht auf Dauer gesehen nicht auf. Sie müssten da ihr RVR Konzept Komplett überarbeiten, eh Warhammer wirklich sehr interessant fürs PVP wird.
Denn das PVE ist völlig isoliert und uninteressant gemacht, viele PQs starten gleich und geben daher kaum Laune diese auch nur anzufangen. 
Es sollte RVR sein, ist aber nichts weiter als DaoC mit bissel WOW und einem Open BG. 
Aoin klingt vom Ansatz her nicht viel anders, als eben das typische MMO der heutigen Zeit. AbeR Optisch macht es mehr her als WAR und läuft besser. Natürlich noch net 100%, meine steht ja uach noch am Anfang. Nur ist eben alles stabiler. Auch staune ich das Mythic ihre Massenschlachten Testst, nicht vor Realse geamcht haben ... oh hatten sie. Aber es lief nicht und da hatten sie es gelassen.
Weiß net Warhammer lebt noch, wird auch nicht so schnell kaputt gehen. Da vielen Leuten es ja noch spaß macht, aber Aoin wird auf alle Fälle einige der War User abziehen und diese werden auch net so schnell wieder kommen, solange Mythic sich nicht mal ins Zeug legt und was macht. Net einfach mal Bissel Wüstensand bringt, aber die eigentlich Probleme nicht in Angriff nimmt.

Ich frag mich bis jetzt, warum man seine Armee in die Wüste schicken soll, wenn der Feind vor den Toren der eigenen Haupstadt steht und die eigenen Länder brandschatzt und plündert. Aber ich glaub Aoin und auch AoC, was vorallem am Anfang wirklich nicht toll war und sich ja nun auch gemausert hat, haben auf Lange sicht gesehen mehr Optionen und sie haben ein Konzept. Bei WAR fehlt streckenweise ein Konzept und ein kompletter Plan.


----------



## Dreonidas (15. Juni 2009)

Gebe ich zu dass ich mich über Aion nicht informiert habe, aber weil es mich null komma null interressiert. Eigentlich sollte man nen eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen. Ist hier alles voll Offtopic.

Wollte bei meinem Ersten Post genau das sagen weil ich auf Star Wars The Old Republic warte. Dazu besitze ich eine gewisse Abneigung gegen Asia Rollenspiele. Ich mag die nicht, sind zu bunt und übertrieben und meistens musst man Farmen, Grinden oder was es noch in der Richtung gibt. (Mein eigenes Vorurteil und das kann mir keiner nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte mal aus langeweile mal die Testversion anspielen und dann mal schauen.

Aber kommt Leute. Nur weil Aion 1500+ Quests hat bedeutet das gleich es ist kein Grinder? Ist schon ein bissle schwach, oder?


----------



## Norjena (15. Juni 2009)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Aber kommt Leute. Nur weil Aion 1500+ Quests hat bedeutet das gleich es ist kein Grinder? Ist schon ein bissle schwach, oder?



Bisher hat jeder der es schon gespielt hat behauptet das es kein 0815 Grinder ist, dann wirds wohl stimmen. Ich stand dem Spiel Anfangs auch sehr kritisch bw sogar abgeneigt gebenüber, bin aber durch die Argumente der jetzigen China/Koreaspieler schon so weit das ich es auf jeden Fall antesten werde.

SW-TOR wird sicher toll, aber ob es auch "gut" wird? Es besteht die Chance das es zu Storylastig wird und zuviel auch alleine möglich ist, aber das sind nur meine Vermutungen, zudem kann ich mir Star Wars als "normales" MMO mit normaler Steuerung (also ohne selbst zielen, Schläge etc je nach Richtung in welche man sich bewegt) kaum vorstellen.

 Was nicht heißt das TOR schlecht wird, ich bin sicher es macht Spaß, nur meine Erwartungen/Hoffnungen/Wünsche wird es, so denke ich nicht erfüllen können, dafür habe ich mich scho viel mit Star Wars beschäftigt.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Juni 2009)

> Aion kam sicherlich auch nicht perfekt auf den Markt, es ist ganz einfach nur schon länger released. Auch WoW hat viel am Chat usw gebastelt. Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, warum immer alle so tun, als ob WAR es als einziges "falsch" machen würde.



Sagt ja keiner, dass nur WAR es "falsch" macht. Ich habe absichtlich auch andere MMOs erwähnt, von denen ich denke, dass sie zu Release einfach komplett unfertig waren. Nur gehört WAR da für mich leider auch dazu und Vergleiche mit WoW von "damals" die gelten einfach nicht. Es zählt die aktuelle Konkurrenz.



> Aiopn wurde am 25.11.2008 in Korea released, also 2 Monate nach WAR. Wenn es in EU released wird, hat Aion also schon fast 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel. Ändert jetzt nichts am Spiel, aber auch Aion kocht eben nru mit Wasser. Die koreanische Release Version war um einiges schlechter als die EU Version wink.gif Während wir in WAR eben gleich das original hat, hier bekommens die Asiaten 1 Jahr später. Fehlerfreier und aufpoliert.



Auch wenn du teilweise Recht hast, so möchte ich gerne wissen woher du die Info: "Die koreanische Release Version war um einiges schlechter als die EU Version wink.gif" hast? Hast du die koreanische Release Version gespielt? Soweit ich weiß, war Aion von Release weg sehr erfolgreich auch in Korea. Zugegebenerweise habe ich die koreanische Release Version nicht gespielt.


----------



## Avenlan (15. Juni 2009)

Aion wurde vor 2Monaten in korea released. nicht am 28.11.2008


----------



## Irn-Bru (15. Juni 2009)

> OK, der Thread wurde gewogen, er wurde gemessen und für nicht gut genug befunden.* Sachliches kommt hier ja nicht da die Fronten zu hart sind und die Einsicht zu gering*.



und das von jemanden  der die Aoe Problematik runterspielt bzw. leugnet. Nur du alleine hast den Durchblick und all die zig tausend Spieler in den Foren Weltweit haben es einfach nicht drauf.

btw glaube ich dir nicht das du sehr oft random unterwegs bist, ansonsten würdest du sowas nicht schreiben. Oder es stimmt und es gibt bei euch auf dem Server sehr wenig Bombergruppen oder du spielst keinen meele DD.


----------



## Makalvian (15. Juni 2009)

Aion wird nicht hart für Warhammer die die gehen wollen werden gehen und die denen das kinderhafte japan manga scheißdreck nix zu sagt bleiben woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendes heißt es aber auch du bleibst hier, weil was soll dein scheiß Leben schon hertreiben als sich in einem Forum aufzuregen über andere Spieler die deine Götlichkeit nicht anerkennen.. Und du weißt ganz genau genau sie werden alle noch auf knien zu dir kriechen werden....  wenn War etwas pleite verarmt oder keine ahnung was ist ... Weil du wusstest es ja ....

Naja hören wir damit auf... oder drehen wir den Spieß um ? Nein weil es einfach langweilig ist ,aber wenn dein Leben nicht mehr zu bieten hat viel spaß weiter damit ...

Hochachtungsvoll an die geliebten Flamesboys


----------



## Avenlan (15. Juni 2009)

^^^^^^^voheriger threadschreiber is Fanboy number one


----------



## Norjena (15. Juni 2009)

Es gibt auch viel Leute die durchaus "Mangascheißdreck" (der mir übrigens auch nicht zu 100% zusagt, sondern eher zu 50% mehr nicht) spielen wenn das Spiel ansich mehr Spaß macht, ich werd mir Aion anschauen, wenns mir geföllt bleibe ich, wenn nicht dann eben nicht, möglicherweiße kommt bis zum Release ja doch ein toller Patch und mir gefällt WAR so gut das ich Aion nichtmal antesten (wobei ich das bezweifle).

Ich finde WAR btw nicht schlecht, nur mir macht es zumindest im Moment keinen Spaß, was nicht nur mit der Balance zu tun hat, wie schon öfter erwähnt.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Juni 2009)

Man man man.... der ganze thread geht irgendwie am thema vorbei wie man liest...

Dabei frage ich mich warum sich alle aurfegen... ist nur ein verdammte spiel und nicht der sinn des lebens. Oder seit ihr so abhängig von den bits und quellcodes die ein spiel darstellen geschweige denn von der sprites und variablen? Die wo sich hier so künstlich aufregen haben anscheinend kein richtiges leben denn sonst würden sie einfach nicht so übertreiben.

Wen es eben so is wie es is kann man auch nix dran ändern... einfach abwarten was kommt.

Die ganzen vergleiche sind genauso hirnverbrannt... oder vergleicht ihr auch zwischen VHS und DVD? Automarken... oder menschen?


----------



## HEILDICH (15. Juni 2009)

Aiopn wurde am 25.11.2008 in Korea released, also 2 Monate nach WAR. Wenn es in EU released wird, hat Aion also schon fast 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel. Ändert jetzt nichts am Spiel, aber auch Aion kocht eben nru mit Wasser. Die koreanische Release Version war um einiges schlechter als die EU Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Während wir in WAR eben gleich das original hat, hier bekommens die Asiaten 1 Jahr später. Fehlerfreier und aufpoliert.


@pymonte das was du meinst war die closed beta die am 25.11.2008 anlief (oder open beta) ka ahnung was genau
und ich spiele WAR ca schon ein jahr und da wurde von aion noch nichts gemunckelt , und aufpoliert wurde in war bis jetzt fast nichts 
(die klassen zählen nicht die hätten eigentlich schon von anfang an mit an bord sein müssen)


----------



## Makalvian (15. Juni 2009)

Es geht mir nicht darum das es nur "Manga scheiß dreck " ist sondern fügt von mir aus ein was ihr wollt, es ist einfach nur lächerlich und erbärmlich was für sachen man hier lesen muss !


----------



## Norjena (15. Juni 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Dabei frage ich mich warum sich alle aurfegen... ist nur ein verdammte spiel und nicht der sinn des lebens. Oder seit ihr so abhängig von den bits und quellcodes die ein spiel darstellen geschweige denn von der sprites und variablen? Die wo sich hier so künstlich aufregen haben anscheinend kein richtiges leben denn sonst würden sie einfach nicht so übertreiben.



Dieses Verhalten ist normal, es ist überall zu finden, das beste Beispiel sind Fußballfans die sich gegenseitig fast umbringen, warum tun sie das? Es ist nur ein Sport.

Es liegt auch einfach daran, es steckt Geld und Zeit in dem Spiel, beides hat niemand unbegrentzt, man würde gerne Abends etwas Spaß haben und "abschalten" aber leider regt man sich auf oder ärgert sich einfach nur, wie über so vieles.

Mit Abhängigkeit hat dies wenig zu tun.

@Makavalian, was genau ist erbärmlich? Es treffen hier eben viele Meinungen von lauter Sturköpfen zusammen.


----------



## HEILDICH (15. Juni 2009)

Aion wird nicht hart für Warhammer die die gehen wollen werden gehen und die denen das kinderhafte japan manga scheißdreck nix zu sagt bleiben woanders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letztendes heißt es aber auch du bleibst hier, weil was soll dein scheiß Leben schon hertreiben als sich in einem Forum aufzuregen über andere Spieler die deine Götlichkeit nicht anerkennen.. Und du weißt ganz genau genau sie werden alle noch auf knien zu dir kriechen werden.... wenn War etwas pleite verarmt oder keine ahnung was ist ... Weil du wusstest es ja ....

Naja hören wir damit auf... oder drehen wir den Spieß um ? Nein weil es einfach langweilig ist ,aber wenn dein Leben nicht mehr zu bieten hat viel spaß weiter damit ...

Hochachtungsvoll an die geliebten Flamesboys

man beachte den letzten satz , ist hier etwa ironie verstecckt ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (15. Juni 2009)

@oben, mit dem Antwortbutton kannst du einfach qouten, ich muss bei dir immer überlegen was genau nun geqoutet ist und was nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Manuell gehts auch mit folgendem.

[*quote name='HEILDICH' date='15.06.2009, 21:02' post='1804499'*]
Insert rnd Flame.
[*/quote*]

natürlich ohne Sternchen.


----------



## HEILDICH (15. Juni 2009)

achso danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin nicht so ein computer ass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HEILDICH (15. Juni 2009)

ja schade das sie warhammer am anfang so absolut unfertig , und mit miesser serverperformance auf uns losgelassen haben .
hat am anfang auch eine ganze menge spieler vertrieben (also kann man nur hoffen das zukünftige mmo entwickler aus den fehlern der derzeitigen spiele lernen ,
und uns KUNDEN endlich mal ein halbwegs bug freies spiel liefern .RVR-PVP wäre mir am liebsten)


----------



## Calyssta (16. Juni 2009)

HEILDICH schrieb:


> aber wirckliches orvr ist zurzeit auf unserem server nicht zu finden (averland)



man kann  ja seine meinung haben, aber das versteh ich beim besten willen nicht. auf averland geht täglich die post ab und an gegnern außerhalb der szenarios mangelt es nicht. was wäre denn in deinen augen "wirckliches orvr"? solche aussagen hier im forum könnten allerdings dazu führen, dass sich neue leute denken: nö averland ist ja tot, geh ich lieber auf nen anderen server.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbsterf%C3%...de_Prophezeiung

ist ja gut und schön wenn aion das nächse über mmo wird... schreibt darüber soviel ihr wollt und was ihr wollt, aber bitte nicht im war forum. das ist pures trolling, weils diskussionen über war im keim erstickt. wenn man mit einem spiel unzufrieden ist und nach anderen möglichkeiten sucht seine freizeit zu gestalten, dann ist man doch in der lage sich darüber zu informieren. man könnte meinen, dass ihr von ncsoft oder wem auch immer dafür bezahlt werdet, dass ihr die foren anderer mmos mit eurer blinden lobhudelei voll spammt. 

und leute; ihr spielt ein noch nicht lokalisiertes spiel auf einem asiatschen server. wer soeinen aufwand betreibt der ist natürlich auch davon überzeugt, dass es DER knaller ist an den nix anderes rankommt.


----------



## ExInferis (16. Juni 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> und das von jemanden  der die Aoe Problematik runterspielt bzw. leugnet. Nur du alleine hast den Durchblick und all die zig tausend Spieler in den Foren Weltweit haben es einfach nicht drauf.
> 
> btw glaube ich dir nicht das du sehr oft random unterwegs bist, ansonsten würdest du sowas nicht schreiben. Oder es stimmt und es gibt bei euch auf dem Server sehr wenig Bombergruppen oder du spielst keinen meele DD.




Tja, da muss ich Dich enttäuschen. AoE-Problematik sehe ich so lange nicht wie es noch ein Mittel dagegen gibt. Es ist doch wohl erst ein Problem wenn keine Lösung ersichtlich ist. Und ich bin ja nicht der einzige der behauptet, dass die Sache mit dem AoE lösbar ist mit den Mitteln die man jetzt schon hat, ohne auf der selben Schiene zu fahren. Ich bin halt einfach nur im Moment der lauteste der "gegnerischen" Fraktion.

Zum "random" unterwegs kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass ich sehr viel random unterwegs bin, da meine Spielzeiten sich oft nicht mit den anderen der Gilde decken und ich oftmals mich nicht fest in eine Gruppe einfügen kann, weil es auch noch ein Familienleben für mich gibt wofür ich dann das Spiel auch unterbreche. Und das würde ich in einer festen Gruppe, so nicht tun können.

So wie ich das sehe haben halt die Leute auf Averland gelernt den AoE eher auszuhebeln so dass sich auch seitens der "Bomber" nicht mehr drauf verlassen wird.
Und nein, ich spiele keinen Melee-DD, die Hexenkriegerin ist noch in Wartestellung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber einen JdK mit wachsender Begeisterung ohne Group-Heal-Spam, sondern nur dann wenn es angebracht ist und mit 2 Klingen im Nahkampf um meiner Meinung nach das Potential des JdK ausnutzen zu können.
Aber das ist meine subjektive Einstellung. Vielleicht funktioniert sie ja auch nur für mich, aber sie funktioniert sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calyssta (16. Juni 2009)

wieso soll ich im war forum lesen wenn ich infos zu aion haben will? es ist mir total wurst ob es ein buffed-user super oder sch... findet. mir muss es gefallen. die aussagen eines spielers, der ein mmo 2 monate lang spielt, also in einer neuen welt deren erste reize erlebt sind so aussagekräftig wie die eines erstklässlers über das deutsche schulsystem. und wenns dann im 3. monat nichtmehr der knüller ist, dann ist das schön für euch aber wieso sollte man das dann wiederum hier im war forum posten?

ich will etwas über war wissen? ich geh in ein war forum.
ich will etwas über aion wissen? ich geh in ein aion forum.
ich will etwas über das paarungsverhalten von schnabeltieren wissen? auch dafür wirds nen forum geben, wenn auch nicht bei buffed.

was hier betrieben wird ist wie ich schon geschrieben habe trolling und nix anderes. kritik an war ist eine sache (auch zZ berechtigt), aber dann seiltenlang aoin hier als den neuen messias der mmos anzupriesen stinkt mir.

also:
war or gtfo


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Calyssta schrieb:


> wieso soll ich im war forum lesen wenn ich infos zu aion haben will? es ist mir total wurst ob es ein buffed-user super oder sch... findet. mir muss es gefallen. die aussagen eines spielers, der ein mmo 2 monate lang spielt, also in einer neuen welt deren erste reize erlebt sind so aussagekräftig wie die eines erstklässlers über das deutsche schulsystem. und wenns dann im 3. monat nichtmehr der knüller ist, dann ist das schön für euch aber wieso sollte man das dann wiederum hier im war forum posten?



Ich habe nichmal 2 Monante WAR spielen müssen um zu erkennen das es zwar nicht schlecht ist, aber mir nicht allzu gut gefällt, wenn es dir nicht passt hier Dinge über Aion zu lesen musst du es nicht tun. Mich hat es anfangs auch gestört, bin aber inzwischen der Meinung das es besser sind sich vorher zu informieren bevor man Dinge einfach runtermacht.

Es ist schlichtweg folgendermaßen, manche Leute haben schlichtweg kein Interesse mehr an WAR, die Gründe sind erstmal egal, nehmen wir eben als Beispiel das Thema hier ,die Klassenbalance (die übrigens ausgiebig disskutiert wurde und mit zahlosen Flames umschmückt den Weg ins Forum gefunden hat). 

Diese Leute suchen dann eben nach Alternativen, in diesem Fall eben Aion, sie schreiben dann eben ein paar ihrer Erfahrungen hier rein, möglicherweiße interessiert es ja jemanden (was offentsichtlich der Fall war) oder korrigieren nur Dinge die zb WAR Spieler schreiben (Aion sei zb ein 0815 Grinder) um anderen Leuten einen anderen Eindruck des Spiels zu verschaffen.

Das WAR geflamge hat genauso wenig oder auch viel mit "trollen" zu tun wie da WAR "Fanboy" gerede, es ist schlichtweg eine Diskussion. Im übrigen behauptet meines Wissens niemand das Aion das neue "über MMO" wird, aber jene die es schon gespielt haben sind eben der Meinung das es zb besser als WAR ist, was ja durchaus sein kann, ob es das wirklich ist sehen wir ja wenn es bei uns rauskommt.

Was passiert wenn du auf der Straße läufst und 2 Leute plötzlich die Frechheit sich NICHT über die Farbe des Gehweges sondern übers Wetter zu unterhalten? Wirfst du denen auch vor sie würden die Straße trollen?
Nein würdest du nicht, denke ich. Nichts anderes gilt im Forum, Toleranz ist der Schlüssel zu einer jeden Diskussion.


----------



## Calyssta (16. Juni 2009)

wetter? gehweg? zusammenhang?

anderes beispiel:
ich gehe zum fußballspiel, trage die farben der gastmannschaft und stelle mich in den heimblock... was will ich damit bezwecken? die fans der anderen mannschaft darüber informieren wie toll meine mannschaft ist? oder doch vllt provozieren?


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Calyssta schrieb:


> ich gehe zum fußballspiel, trage die farben der gastmannschaft und stelle mich in den heimblock... was will ich damit bezwecken? die fans der anderen mannschaft darüber informieren wie toll meine mannschaft ist? oder doch vllt provozieren?



Du würdest nicht reinkommen, hier im Forum jedoch schon, das hier ist eine Diskussion, was sich im Fußballstadion eigentlich nicht findet.

Bleiben wir jedoch bei dem Beispiel, ein paar der friedliecheren Anhänger jeder Mannschaft gehen danach in den Biergarten, meint ihr es wird nur über eine der beiden Mannschaften geredet oder über beide?


----------



## eaglestar (17. Juni 2009)

Bin momentan im T3 angekommen, also interssieren mich die Änderungen noch nicht so ganz.
Ich finde es aber schade, dass sie nicht jetzt schon ins Spiel gebracht werden.


Gruß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (17. Juni 2009)

Der Punkt es geht mir nicht um Aion ist besser. Es geht darum, dass Aion von der qualität einfacher durchdachter ist und geplanter. Das die Grafik gut aussieht und man dafür aber net wie bei WAR, sonst was für DSL Leitungen und Rechner brauch, um es mit Maximaler Leistung zu zocken oder gar Normal zu zocken. Denn man kann bei WAR keine Grafikoptionen machen, wer sagt doch, kennt nicht die üblichen Einstellungen bei einigen Spielen. Gerade MMOs sollten wirklich viele Hebel und Regler für Sichtweiten, Details etc. haben. 
WAR hat auch kein Klassen Konzept, kein Konzept was auf Balanced hindeutet oder gar auf RVR mit PVE oder ohne. Denn in allen Gebieten gibt es kein PVE mit RVR, dass ist außerhalb von den Lakes. In der Stadt wird man aufeinmal dazu gezwungen RVR mit PVE zu machen? Ja was denn bitte. Mit oder ohne PVE?
Einige Klassen sind Spiegel, andere Gegenklassen, andere können Tarnen (obwohl es eigentlich keine geben sollte), andere benutzen nur AP, andere ihre eigene Energie? Ja wo ist da bitte die Balanced. So kommt man die auf einen Grünenzweig.
Warum net bei Guild Wars Abgeschaut und einen Pool genommen und alles über diesen geregelt und den zweiten Pool bei anderen Klasse weggelassen und fertig. Über Taktiken kann man ja dann AP Regeneration und Clearcast effekte regeln und fertig. Damit reicht es zu. Aber so ist doch oft das Prob der AP. Einige Klassen lachen über AP PRobs, die kennen dass wort nicth und andere brauchen erst übel Ausrüstung mit AP Reg, dass sie richtige Rotationen fahren können. Ja aber sollte WAR nicht ohne Ausrüstung über Fähigkeiten funzen? 
Sockelsteine ... ähm Talismane ... toller Einfall. Sind übel stark und einige sockelt man in Low Ausrüstung rein und fährt damit locker von Level 2 ode 3, bis Level 11 besser als mit den meisten Rüstungen. Ja aber ich dachte Ausrüstung ist nicht wichtig oder soll nicht ausschlaggebend sein. Aber sie ist es.

WAR hat aus meiner Sicht kein Konzept. Kein Klaren Aufbau und kein richtiges Ziel. Das ist auch ein Problem auf dauer gesehen. Guild Wars ist zwar alt und auch kein echts MMO, mehr so ein LAN CS =). Aber es hat ein klares Konzept und klare Ziele und eine Grafikengine ausgelegt auf genau ein Ziel, ein Klassen und Rüstugnskonzept für ein Ziel. Schnelles Spielen ohne ewig zu leveln, ohne ewig zu farmen. Wer mehr möchte und seltener Rüstung, kann farmen, er muss es aber nicht. Weil die Ausrüstung gleich ist und wer PVP will, startet halt ein PVP Char. Fertig. 
WAR hat sich zu sehr an DaoC und WOW gehalten, wenn es um Items, Klassen etc. ging. Einfach eben keine eigenen guten Ideen gehabt und umgestzt. Die sie hatten waren PQs etc.

Aber zurück zum eigentlich Thema. DAs Problem Klassen zu überarbeiten sieht man an WOW Sehr sehr gut. WOW Hatte angefangen und Probleme mit fast jeder Klasse. Krieger hatten Talente dir garnicht ging oder doch geblockt wurden etc. Schurkenopener aus dem Rücken wurden Parriert usw. 
Aber sie hatten ein Konzept gehabt. Das gute alte Mana, Energie und Wut eben. Sie haben sich gesagt jede Klasse bekommt ihren Pool. Einige Mana, andere Energie und wieder andere eben Wut. Daran haben sie sich gehalten und die Klassen aufgebaut, die Talente, die Bäume und Ausrüstung. Wobei Krieger erst mit guter Ausrüstung abgehen ;p.
Aber sie haben vieles gemacht, bis es richtig gepasst hat. Gut es war von Anfang an nicht gut, es wurde einfach immer besser. Aber Guild Wars hatte von Anfang an ein durchdachteres Fähigkeiten System. 8 Stück zisch auswahl. Klar gibt es Builds die Stark sind usw., aber diese werden wieder geschwächt. Gerade Mesmer ist da eine böse Klasse und ne hübsche ^^.
Aber WAR hat eben kein durchdachtes Konzept. Entweder sagt man wir nehmen 1 Pool und fertig oder wir nehmen Verschiedene Pools. Aber nicht so wie es ist.
Der Zweite Schritt Klassen spiegel. Super Idee nicht jede Klasse gleich zu machen. Mechaniken und Fähigkeiten tauschen. Es ist klar. Wer will schon mit seinem Schwarzork, genau wie der Schwertmeister sein. Das ist doch klar. Aber warum bei den Tanks solche Sonderfälle wie halt Ritter und Auserwählter (Conter Klassen, was er als possitve Aura hat, hat sein gegen part als negative) oder Tauschen von Mechaniken Schwertmeister/Eisenbrecher und Blackgurad/Schwarzork ... ja warum. WEnn Sigmarpriester und Disi nahe zu gleich sind, wenn Erzmagier und Schamane nahezu gleich sind. Aber bei den Meele DDs ist das wieder völlig anders, dort gleicht sich keine Klasse. Die Mechaniken finden sich wieder, aber die Klassen scheinen bei den Meeles völlig durch einander zusein. Bei Order Petklasse mit Meele und bei der Destro Petklasse mit Range, beide Klassen können auch ohne Pet spielen ... ja bitte wieso das? Warum spielt ne Petklasse ohne Pet? Das ergibt doch gar kein sinn. Entweder ist es eine Petklasse und kämpft mit ihm oder ohne ihn und ist keine Petklasse. Mehr so eine Beschwörerklasse wo 30 Sek eben ein Pet ihm hilft. Aber nicht immer Pet da und dauerhaft, aber dann kann man über ne Taktik auch ohne Kämpfen. Dann auf einmal die Logik, der Tank soll ja eigentlich als Wand dienen. Aber dann kommen Barbaren und -30% Block und 10% Parry ohne einen Skillpunkt in den Baum zu stecken, über 20 Sekunden lang ... derb. Ich meine da reichen doch 5 Sekunden zu und wenn man in den Baum geht erhöht sich die dauer auf 10 Sekunden und der CD sinkt von 30 auf 20 Sekunden. Damit ist ide fähigkeit für geskillte sehr gut und stark. Oder die Dauer und der Effekt erhöhen sich eben. Also von 5 auf 10 und von -15% Block auf -30% und von -0% Parry auf -10% Parry oder sowas. Aber so ... ja wo ist das Gegenstück auf ORderseite eigentlich. Kenne ide Klassen net auswendig, gibt es dieses aber? Es müsste ja genau die Selbe Fähigkeit auf Order geben.
Warum haben einige Rangeklassen Meelefähigkeiten und Meeleklassen Range.

Das Problem ist. Entweder sag ich von Anfang an ich will Balanced zwischen den Fraktione. Dann geht es nur über Spiegel. Schama=Erzmagier, Eisenbrecher=Blackguard etc. oder ich sage .... taja Balanced ist erstmal nicht wichtig. Wir wollen Warhammer machen und dort ist jede Klasse (Einheit) eben was eigenes und funktioniert auch so. Genau das ist aber ein Problem. Also entweder Oder geht bei so einer Frage nur. 

Aber ohne ein Konzept von allen Klassen, gibt es kein Balanced der einzeln. Das sie AE verkackt zeugt nur von einem Punkt. Sie haben gar keine Vorstellung von Skills. Sieht man auch super an den CD. Es gibt Fähigkeiten die haben 20 Sekunden Effekte und 20 Sekunden CD? Ja bitte ... soll das sinn ergeben. Andere 5 Sekunden Effekte dauer und dann aber kein CD? Ja ... hallo ich spamme doch net aller 5 Sekunden die selbe Fähigkeit, damit ich den Effekt habe. Warum erhöht sich der Effekte net in der Mastery? Damit wäre es doch viel einfacher gewesen das ganze zu regeln und CDs und Dauer daran anzupassen. Nein Schaden erhöht sich fast ausschließlich und ab und zu mal Statboni oder Rüstungs/Heilboni ... ja aber Wirkungsdauer so gut wie niee oder Effekte wie +25% PArry ... ja warum net +10% ungeskillt und +30% voll ausgebaut? Was ist daran imba? Man opfert ja seine Punkte in den Mastery. Vorallem kann man dort besser eingreifen, man ändert einfach die % pro Masterypoint und fertig. Aber nackt was will man an dieser Fähigkeit ändern um sie stärker zu machen oder schwächer? Das gleiche beim Barbar.
Da sie eben ihr Mastery net richtig nutzen und vorallem Sinnvoll nutzen, wird es nie was mit dem Balanced. Auch AE. Es ist logisch das AE zu stark ist, war doch klar. Der Schaden ist fast der selbe wie beim Singletarget und die Kosten sind nahezu die selben ... das geht doch nicht auf. Warum gibt es dort kein CD? Von 10 Sekunden oder Schaden an den eigenen. Warum gibt es überhaupt Singletarget und AE Mastery? Wo ist der Sinn davon? ... ja hm PVE ... haha da ist AE meisten net wichtig. Ja toll ich dachte PVE ist nicht wichtig in dem Spiel.
Also Weg mit den AE Bäumen, in jedem Baum bissel AE und Single verbergen und fertig. Diese ganzen Fähigkeiten abhängig von den Mastery machen und dabei nicht immer nur Schaden. Wirkzeit, Effektedauer, CDs oder auch Reichweiten oder Anzahl der Targets abhänging von den Masterypoints und fertig. Schon hatm an ein System, was man gut ausbauen kann und interessant werden könnte.

Aber Masterypunkten = +Schaden bei einer Fähigkeiten die 5 Sekunden +25% Parry bringt ... ist genau der Sinn von dem Masterypoint. Denn Schaden für diese Fähigkeit zu erhöhen?


----------



## Pymonte (17. Juni 2009)

/report wegen unnötigem Aion Spam der Topic extern ist, etc pp


----------



## Maladin (17. Juni 2009)

Thread bleibt geschlossen - das Thema wurde fast komplett vernachlässigt für einen AION - WAR Vergleich. 

/wink maladin


----------

